#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские центры >  > > >  >  >  Качканар

## Ne For

Слышал, что в Качканаре (Свердловская обл., точнее возле горы Качканар), имеется несколько строений и живут буддисты, хотелось бы попасть туда - пообщаться, и вообще правда это или нет (слышал от небуддистов, а от протсых людей будучи на Северном Урале)?

----------


## Ануруддха

Действительно рядом с Качканаром, в горах, строится буддийский центр. Строится уже несколько лет, что-то сделано, а что-то еще планируется. Основал этот центр и начал строить "лама Миша", в свое время он учился в Иволгинском дацане. Получил образование по линии Гелуг, но сейчас придерживается линии Кагью. Места там очень красивые, летом приезжают буддисты, живут, строят, практикуют. Зимой собираются на буддийские праздники. Самому туда не попасть, от г. Качканар надо ехать на автобусе, затем подниматься в горы, необходимо идти с тем кто знает.

----------

Гошка (07.12.2015)

----------


## Skyku

Вот статья в "Огоньке" о Шад Тчуп Линг  (по-тибетски - Место практики и реализации) http://www.ogoniok.com/win/200436/36-37-39.html

----------


## Ne For

Имел счастье пребывать в Шед Тчуп Линге с 9-го по 13-е,  ноября (на более длительный срок отпуск не дают  :Smilie: ), добрался один своими силами, Миши Ринпоче к сожалению не было, пообщался с хувараками, есть фотографии, если кому нибудь нужны могу прислать  :Smilie: .
Если есть вопросы по тому, как туда добраться - могу помочь.

Тел: 8-922-681-13-60;
ICQ: 278-292-471

----------


## Ануруддха

Не так давно до меня дошла информация о том, что не все так хорошо на горе Качканар как кажется. Миша не является ламой, тем более не является Ринпоче (слышу о Ринпоче в первый раз). Он не заканчивал учебу в Иволгинском дацане и скорее всего не получал полномочий на передачу учения. Соответственно там не может быть хувараков.

----------


## Ne For

К сожалению я его не видел и не могу ничего сказать по этому поводу ......... Если это - действительно так, то это довольно печально, хотя люди которые там живут мне очень понравились........

Все что не происходит - происходит к лучшему  :Smilie:

----------


## Ne For

2Модератор

Извините за домогательство, но помоим последним проискам помимо Иволгинского Дацана есть еще Агинский и др. 

Вы можете проверить полученную Вами информацию на достоверность? Просто я собирался ехать туда снова за получением предачи Прибежища и др.

А теперь получается , что все это - липа. Очень странно все получается. У меня просто шок. Там я учавстввовал в ретрите, а теперь получается, что меня обманули. Проверьте пожайлуста (у Вас все равно возможностей больше).

----------


## Ануруддха

В России только при Иволгинском дацане существует учебное заведение в котором готовят лам.

Информация проверяется. Но очень многое указывает на то, что это самозванство. Искренне советовал бы вам не торопиться принимать там прибежище и прочее. Более подробно обо всем вам может рассказать человек, чей телефон я указал выше.

----------


## Ne For

По поводу Ринпоче моя вина (мое личное добавление)...

Я думал, что это просто добавление слова Драгоценнейший (Драгоценный), а оказалось не просто...

Только вчера вечером прочитал.

Простите за неведение. Виноват.

----------


## Энио

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Модератор_ 
> *Не так давно до меня дошла информация о том, что не все так хорошо на горе Качканар как кажется. Миша не является ламой, тем более не является Ринпоче (слышу о Ринпоче в первый раз). Он не заканчивал учебу в Иволгинском дацане и скорее всего не получал полномочий на передачу учения. Соответственно там не может быть хувараков.*



на самом деле он является ринпоче ,есть даже документы удостоверяющие это ,думаю что это стоит проверить ,прежде чем говорить об этом.
с ув. шравак монастыря шад тчуп линг

----------


## Ануруддха

Было бы интересно взглянуть, в том числе и на документ удостоверяющий окончание учебы в Иволгинском дацане. Вы можете сделать копию этих документов и отправить их по почте? В этом случае вопрос о легитимности будет снят и я принесу свои извинения.

----------


## Энио

су удовольствием сделаю это в течении 2х месяцев

----------


## Ne For

> су удовольствием сделаю это в течении 2х месяцев


Похоже что доказательств нет  :Frown:

----------


## Энио

Ув. Алексей Поротников(часто заглядывающий на этот сайт) мой адрес вам известен 
пишите письма на monastir@e1.ru

----------


## Ersh

http://www.newsru.com/religy/23nov2005/monastery.html
http://www.nr2.ru/47099.html

----------


## Энио

Сам по себе напрашивается вопрос, к чему эти ссылки помещены здесь? Эта статья "сборная солянка" сразу нескольких изданий ,"огонек" и "МК Урал",и честно говоря,ничего нового.

----------


## Ersh

> Сам по себе напрашивается вопрос, к чему эти ссылки помещены здесь? Эта статья "сборная солянка" сразу нескольких изданий ,"огонек" и "МК Урал",и честно говоря,ничего нового.


Ну, это для Вас ничего нового, Вы же хорошо с этим знакомы :Smilie: . А тут фото, люди на фото. Не все же читают "Огонек" и "Мк Урал"

----------


## Lana

> http://www.newsru.com/religy/23nov2005/monastery.html
> http://www.nr2.ru/47099.html


Спасибо за ссылки, отдохнуть хоть чуть-чуть с просто нейтральной информацией...без перекоса в негатив...

----------


## Энио

ну да наверно вы в чем то правы  :Smilie:

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Простите, Ne For, но на кой Вам принимать Прибежище еще раз в качканарском центре, если Вы уже указываете, что принадлежите к традиции Кагью? Ну, если не принадлежите, то хотя бы придерживаетесь на тернистом пути... Честно - хочется заметить еще одну вещь по погводу "неизвестного Миши-ламы" - обучение в Иволгинском дацане само по себе не делает человека кем-то особенным. Я тоже там учился, но недолго, после чего с бОльшей (по своему разумению) пользой провел время, практикуя, изучая тибетский и различные тексты в деревне Усть-Орот Кижингинского района. Например, за то время, пока я проучился (что-то порядка месяца или больше), нам преподавали только грамматику тибетского языка, не более того. Дальнейшие мои самостоятельные изыскания были более продуктивны. Может быть упомянутый Миша получил в дацане больше, но это ни о чем существенном не говорит в плане Пути. А уж о правомочности учить чему-либо - тем более.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Для товарища по Дхарме Энио хочется по-простецки заметить: если на самом деле все в порядке там у вас в центре, то расслабьтесь - "чем выше луна, тем громче собаки лают".

----------


## Сергей Куваев

Вот ещё две статьи из печати, появившиеся не ранее трёх недель назад. Комментировать, я думаю, не обязательно.

http://www.blagovest-info.ru/index.php?ss=2&s=7&id=3807

http://www.religare.ru/article24090.htm

----------


## Сергей Куваев

Вот еще одна статья о Михаиле Васильевиче, - похоже, одна из первых, напечатанных в прессе.  

Сохранена в  гугловском кэше - http://www.google.com/search?q=cache...&ct=clnk&cd=11)
Поскольку могут возникнуть проблемы с данной ссылкой, приведу здесь полный текст.

Андрей Каркин. "Храм в облаках" // "Областная газета"



> В 17 КИЛОМЕТРАХ от города Качканара на высоте 843 метра над уровнем моря среди скал есть "Земля Санникова". На маленьком пятачке Михаил Санников - бывший "афганец", а теперь "буддист", как называют его местные жители, - живет больше шести лет. Вместе с единомышленниками строит храм. С помощью коллег из газеты "Качканарский рабочий" мы побывали у этого человека. 
> 
> Дорога в небо
> Качканар и его окрестности - красота неописуемая. Особенно осенью. Нежно-голубое предзакатное небо отражается в огромном зеркале рукотворного Качканарского моря. Над его дальним берегом (если смотреть из города) возвышается большая золотая гора в форме правильного треугольника. За ее пик зацепилась серая тучка, неосмотрительно опустившаяся слишком низко. Ночью, накануне нашей "экспедиции", она пролилась на гору дождем, подмочив в моих глазах ее "репутацию" как одного из красивейших мест на Урале. В лесу стало сыро, холодно и мрачно. В качестве проводника и гида выступал фотограф "Качканарки" Виктор Николаевич Чупраков, исходивший эти места вдоль и поперек. За ним по камням взбирались Жанна Ташлыкова - спортсменка, красавица и к тому же ответственный секретарь "Качканарки", Светлана Тетерина - ее коллега, организатор нашего похода, и я. Минут через сорок восхождения мы поняли, что... не знаем, где искать "Землю Санникова": мешал сильный туман. Усталые, голодные, мокрые и озябшие, одни среди равнодушного холодного леса, мы стали кричать Михаила, слабо надеясь, что он услышит незадачливых путешественников. Стоит ли говорить, что крик "Иду!", раздавшийся в безнадежной туманной тишине, мы восприняли как спасительный глас Божий. Спустя некоторое время появился и сам Михаил, - крепко сбитый, невысокого роста, в бушлате и экзотического вида панаме. Он оказался общительным, остроумным, ироничным человеком. Провел нас в свое убежище, расположенное в ущелье: два небольших деревянных домика (мастерская и сама "квартира"), неподалеку - каменная Ступа, символ Просветленного Ума. Из живности - кошечка Котя и лохматый "кавказец" Энгри. - Как же вы здесь живете - без электричества, телевизора, газет? - задали мы Михаилу вопрос, естественный для испорченных благами цивилизации людей. - Смотрю на небо - чистое, без дыма. Значит, войны нет. А остальное - неважно, - полушутя ответил наш спаситель. 
> 
> Как Санников стал "амбарной мышью"
> О войне он сказал не просто так: четыре года оттарабанил в стреляющих горах Афганистана. Под конец службы это и случилось. Во время одной из операций вдруг увидел через оптический прицел снайперской винтовки, как лошадь, навьюченная душманским грузом, взбирается по узкой горной тропе и...плачет крупными слезами... Когда по бедной животине приказали стрелять - отказался наотрез. У Михаила был выбор: либо отбывать наказание на вредном химическом производстве, либо - в горно-спасательной службе (тот же штрафбат). Санников предпочел последнее: все-таки свежий воздух. Шесть (!) лет, как он выразился, таскал мешки в горах (уже не в Афгане). В 27 лет вернулся в родную Пермскую область. О послеармейских временах вспоминает так: женился, построил дом, работал на речном флоте. А еще много размышлял о смысле жизни. Начал интересоваться религиозными вопросами. - На войне либо становятся безбожниками: если Бог есть, то как он мог такое допустить? Либо, наоборот, приходят к Богу, - говорит Санников, разливая по кружкам свой любимый зеленый чай. Мы сидим, поджав ноги, на дощатом настиле, покрытом одеялами. Хижина добротная, но тесноватая. Сквозь единственное маленькое оконце внутрь скупо льется свет серого дня, освещая аскетичную обстановку. Из "мебели" - только упомянутый настил-"диван" (он же одновременно и стол). Да еще полки, на которых стоят книги по религии, истории, психологии, а также различные руководства по строительству. В углу печка с треском "переваривает" дрова. Рядом с ней умывальник. (Девушки подмечают, что полотенце, висящее над ним - идеальной белизны). На стенах развешаны уральские пейзажи, танки (буддийская религиозная живопись), портреты тибетских лам. - Мне повезло: я вовремя встретил одного человека,- продолжает рассказ наш собеседник. - Он-то и рассказал притчу, которая спасла меня от религиозных метаний. Летает воробей над полем, тут зернышко найдет, там чего клюнет. Вдруг видит - мышь на камне лежит, греется на солнышке. Он к ней подлетает, спрашивает: "Ты что это, мышь? Почему пищу не ищешь?" Мышка ему и отвечает: "А на что мне? Я же в амбаре живу!" Непонятно только на первый взгляд. Воробей - это человек, который ищет смысл в жизни. К одному учению пристанет, к другому, так и останется ни с чем. А "мышь" уже нашла свою религию - и в ее распоряжении - все зерна священных знаний, скопленных за тысячелетия. Михаил в качестве "амбара" выбрал буддизм - самую древнюю из 4-х мировых религий. В 28 лет он решил стать монахом. Поступил в буддийский монастырь, что находится в 25 километрах от Улан-Удэ в поселке Верхние Иволги. 
> 
> Жизнь в монастыре
> ...

----------

Аня Приходящая (12.12.2010)

----------


## Ануруддха

К сожаленю все эти статьи не проясняют главного вопроса: "А был ли лама?".

----------


## Сергей Куваев

Вообще, ссылки на эти статьи давались мной вовсе не для того, чтобы "доказать реальность Пема Джанга". Но раз уж если Вы обозначили свой интерес, то мне есть что сказать.

По собственному опыту: когда я первый раз (прошлым летом) побывал в Шад Тчуп Линг, мне таки-попалась на глаза статья в каком-то журнале, из которой я впервые и узнал, что Пема Джанг как-то был ректором Иволгтнского дацана. К сожалению, информация о нём этим и ограничивалась, а что это был за журнал (или книга, брошюра) я не запомнил. Подчеркну, что до тех пор об его ректорстве я ни от кого не слышал. Так и уехал.
Во время следующего моего посещения (конец сентября) я намеревался всё-таки найти ту статью, перерыл всю тамошнюю библиотеку, но ничего не нашёл. Позже, в Екатеринбурге, в декабре, во время разговора с Михаилом Васильевичем, я рассказал ему, что наткнулся на упоминание о Пема Джанге в какой-то книжке, названия которой не запомнил. Он тогда подтвердил: да, Пема Джанг действительно был ректором дацана на протяжении полугода, однако и он не смог точно мне сказать, где же именно я мог прочитать об этом. Так с тех пор и вспоминаю.
Что касается других бумажных свидетельств. Тода же, в августе, я видел ксерокопии двух писем, в которых упоминалось имя Пема Джанга. Где-то в одном из здешних тредов я уже ссылался на их содержание. Первое из них адресовала в секретариат дацана группа сомневающихся учеников Михаила Васильевича. Помимо прочего, они интересовались, "поддерживает ли институт духовную связь с учениками Пема Джанга". Ответ на этот вопрос гласил, что нет, мол, "институт не поддерживает духовную связь с учениками Пема Джанга". Обе цитаты приведены дословно. Заметьте, секретарь не пребывает в недоумении относительно того, "а какого такого Пема Джанга вы имеете в виду?" Напротив, он отвечает, что с его учениками институт связей не держит. 
Таким образом, два эти документа содержат, хотя бы и косвенные, но всё-таки свидетельства о "реальности Пема Джанга". В принципе, есть возможность (через какое-то время) снять копии с этих писем и выложить сюда. Но я совершенно не уверен, что этого окажется достаточно: мол, это всё подделки, вы сами их напечатали, и т.п. Если кто-то всё же изъявит желание - я постараюсь и сделаю это. В общем-то, подлинность этих писем/цитат смогут подтвердить бывшие ученики Михаила Васильевича, участвующие в этом форуме. Можно также рекомендовать какому-нибудь авторитетному лицу из здешнего модератория просто-напросто послать письмо в секретариат Иволгинского дацана с просьбой предоставить список всех его ректоров на протяжение первой половины 90-х гг., и опубликовать его здесь. Лично мне делать это будет бессмысленно по понятным причинам - очевидно, мои посты в этом треде с какого-то времени стали восприниматься как поток лжи и/или фактологической мешанины.

Вообще лучшее, что лично я могу рекомендовать каждому, кто хотел бы составить чёткое и недвусмысленное мнение об основателе Шад Тчуп Линг, - это пообщаться с ним самому, минуя журналистские тексты и проч. Могу вам сказать, что _ничто_ из того, что я знаю о Михаиле Васильевиче, не вступает в противоречие со статусом ламы. Совершенно невозможно представить, что смогло бы заставить людей, смыслящих в тантре, усомниться в нём.

----------


## Ануруддха

Мой вопрос относился не к дост. Пема Джангу, а к Михаилу. То что Пема Джанг мог быть ректором Иволгинского дацана - всего лишь косвенный фактор легитимности.  Лично для меня критерием являются: официально подтвержденная учеба в буддийском учебном заведении, преемственность между существующей буддийской структурой и новым монастырем, полномочия давать наставления и посвящения - критерии достаточно простые. Углубляться в метафизику не вижу смысла.

----------


## Сергей Куваев

> Лично для меня критерием являются: официально подтвержденная учеба в буддийском учебном заведении, преемственность между существующей буддийской структурой и новым монастырем, полномочия давать наставления и посвящения.


Таковы Ваши критерии. Снова суммирую то, что я уже сказал, по этим трём пунктам.

1. Документа об окончании высшего учебного заведения (в данном случае Иволгинского дацана) у Михаила Васильевича нет: во-первых, как известно, их стали выдавать лишь с 1998 г., а во-вторых, как я уже говорил, его учёба была прервана двухлетним затвором. 

2. Относительно преемственности с «какой-либо буддийской структурой». Когда М.В. спрашивают, к какой традиции относится Шад Тчуп Линг, он обычно отвечает: «к смешанной». Это означает, что практики, которые им здесь передаются, были получены от учителей нескольких школ: большая часть от Гелуг, меньшая – от Друкпа (Пема Джанг) и Карма (Оле Нидал) Кагью. Что касается «Друкпа в Монголии» - то мной здесь нигде не утверждалось, что в Монголии имеются её монастыри, что, однако нисколько не мешает существовать носителям линий преемственности отдельных практик, восходящих к школе Друк. Лично я знаком с текстом одной из садхан (именно - Амитаюса), в тексте обращения к линии преемственности которой фигурируют такие имена, как Ченгава, Янгёнпа, Зурпукпа и др., принадлежащие к Тоддрук Кагью. Однако, отдельных садхан для полноценной практики, разумеется, недостаточно; общая методика в Шад Тчуп Линг базируется на Ламрим Ченмо. Поэтому однозначно (методологически) аттрибутировать Шад Тчуп Линг как относящийся к школам «Друк», «Гелуг» etc. нельзя. Возможно, со временем  и возникнет какое-либо новое название, хотя сейчас об этом никто не думает.
Однако, имеется еще вопрос «официального признания» со стороны «буддийских структур». Позиция Традиционной Сангхи России в отношении Шад Тчуп Линг и Михаила Васильевича: «мы вас знать не знаем, ведать не ведаем». Действительно, бывший студент Иволгинского дацана строит монастырь без санкции на то со стороны бурятских структур Гелугпы, и к ТСР административно никакого отношения не имеет.
На данный момент Шад Тчуп Линг зарегистрирован как относящийся к местной религиозной организации «Центр Алмазного Пути Школы Карма Кагью г. Качканара», в которой состоят ученики Михаила Васильевича. Как я уже упоминал, договорённость о таком вот прикрытии была достигнута в личном разговоре с Оле Нидалом, что, вероятно, само по себе способно сказать о многом. Карма Кагьюпа не мешает монастырю, но ничем и не помогает.

3. Относительно свидетельств о посвящении в ламы. Бумаги, заверенной Еше Лодой Ринпоче, на данный момент не имеется. Михаил Васильевич ездил за ней в Бурятию прошлой весной, однако Ринпоче был в Калмыкии. Когда он собирается в Бурятию в следующий раз, я не знаю; скорее всего, у него какие-то собственные соображения на этот счёт. 
Однако ведь понятно, что актуальное «посвящение в ламы» предполагает приобретение определённых способностей, каких не даст тебе ни одна бумага. Тут был вопрос, «имеются ли у него реализации». Имеются, и, к счастью, также и такие, в которых можно убедиться, что называется, «воочию». Я в основном имею в виду Шесть йог Наропы, а прежде всего – йогу сна. Так, Михаил Васильевич активно практикует тестирование своих учеников посредством йоги сна – начиная с практик нёндро. Конечно, пока ты сам неспособен помнить, что случилось с тобой во сне, убедиться в «реальности» теста непросто. Но, как однажды выразилась одна из его учениц: «Я раньше как-то не задумывалась: ну, мол, Учитель, - и Учитель. До первого теста по йоге сна [т.е. она сама практиковала йогу сна]. Вот тогда я поняла, кто такой Миша». Ну и, соответственно, наличие известных реализаций у его учеников подтверждает не то что «правомочность», а просто-напросто его действительную способность давать посвящения в практики.  
Я лично был свидетелем нескольких успешных применений возможностей этой йоги, и ещё кое-чего. С Вашего позволения, не буду об этом рассказывать, хотя вообще порассказать можно было бы много. Так что, всё еще впереди.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Еще раз попробую "влезть", ибо непонятно мне, о чем копья ломають... Связь с тем, связь с этим, совок какой-то, попривыкли уже к официозусу. Пример другого подхода: был такой буддийский йогин Василий Петрович Репка. Многие его знали, некоторче считали себя его учениками (некоторые продолжают считать), другие, съездив Непал/Индию, стали говорить "да я там таких садху, как Петрович, видел, мол, на каждом шагу". То есть я для вас, друзья обозначаю, сколь разнились точки зрения в оценке деятельности Петровича (вплоть до "врага то и сего"). Однако, когда он ушел, в бардо смерти, он, как нормальный тантрический йогин, реализовал свою практику, чему были знаки, описанные в коренных текстах, таких как коренная тантра Гухьясамаджа. Тут же появился как бы вдруг и неожиданно (в маленькой бурятской деревне) кагьюпинский тибетский лама, Петровичу поставили субурган с реликвиями и освятили. Один из его учеников теперь там живет и практикует. Вопрос в том, что Петрович сроду нигде не проходил ни официального буддийского образовыательного курса, не имел никаких удогстоверений бумажного вида ни от кого и никто на всю страну не объявлял вопросы, а, дескать, верить ли Петровичу? Все притязания на удостоверение реализации смешны и обращаются на головы тех, кто требует. У вас есть Учитель, практика и сангха? Есть. Дык чего докопались до некоего Михаила, дескать, докажи да докажи. Будь я на его месте, посылал бы всех таких "любопытных" просто и грубо. Тем проще отсеиваются и находятся близкие тебе кармически люди. А кто они там - ученики или как, это их дело. И больше ничье - отнюд не радетелей о Дхарме, чье собственное положение относительно этой Дхармы весьма смутно. Как всегда в России, чтоб критиковать и вопрошать, не надо заработать на это прав...

----------

Аня Приходящая (12.12.2010), Германн (12.10.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.06.2010), Уэф (23.04.2011)

----------


## andykh

> На данный момент Шад Тчуп Линг зарегистрирован как относящийся к местной религиозной организации «Центр Алмазного Пути Школы Карма Кагью г. Качканара», в которой состоят ученики Михаила Васильевича. Как я уже упоминал, договорённость о таком вот прикрытии была достигнута в личном разговоре с Оле Нидалом, что, вероятно, само по себе способно сказать о многом. Карма Кагьюпа не мешает монастырю, но ничем и не помогает.


Помня об обсуждении  в конце прошлого года, я на Новом Году специально спросил Вагида Рагимова (переводчика Оле Нидала), какое отношение Михаил Васильевич имеет к Карма Кагью. Ответ был (почти дословно) "У него был разговор с Оле, и он(Михаил) решил что это ему не подходит. Никакого отношения к Карма Кагью Алмазного Пути Михаил не имеет". Понятно, что все это испорченный телефон, но вот есть и такой факт.

----------


## Сергей Куваев

> ... испорченный телефон, но вот есть и такой факт.


Кстати, про испорченный телефон. Разговор с ламой Оле состоялся незадолго до того скандального письма. Тот уже уезжал, и они втроём стояли на перроне. М.В. разговаривал по-русски, Нидал - по-английски, а Рагимов - переводил. М.В. спросил тогда, почему в практике пховы, которую сейчас используют в Карма Кагью (а передача-то эта - ньингмапинская) не используется одна из традиционных молитв (она приведена, например, в "Словах моего всеблагого Учителя" в последней главе). Нидал (в общих словах) отвечал, что опасается, что сознание его практикующих, вышедшее из тела, после неё может раствориться, и человек  останется только с сознанием тела, которое позволит ему жить "жизнью овоща" - вроде, скажешь ему сесть - он сядет, одеться - оденется, скажешь есть - он будет есть, однако в памяти ничего задерживаться не будет, и т.п. 
Так вот, в течение этого разговора Вагид перевёл с одного на другой язык только несколько предложений, а всё остальное время молчал, в то время как они говорили. Потом, когда Оле проводили, он ещё спрашивал М.В., дескать, а я-то вам зачем был нужен?

Кстати, для карма-кагьюпинцев ещё один _достоверный источник_ - это Александр Койбагаров. Он однажды поднимался на Качканар, пообщался с Михаилом Васильевичем, так что можете поспрашивать его, если кому интересно. Ученики Джампа Тинлея могут спросить своего Учителя (они виделись в Москве, в 1999 г.) На его лекции прошлой осенью в Екатеринбурге М.В. через ученика "передал ему привет" - члены Центра Ваджрапани, наверное, помнят этот эпизод. Ладно.

----------


## Дифо

> Имел счастье пребывать в Шед Тчуп Линге с 9-го по 13-е,  ноября (на более длительный срок отпуск не дают ), добрался один своими силами, Миши Ринпоче к сожалению не было, пообщался с хувараками, есть фотографии, если кому нибудь нужны могу прислать .
> Если есть вопросы по тому, как туда добраться - могу помочь.
> 
> Тел: 8-922-681-13-60;
> ICQ: 278-292-471


Скиньте фотки
difo@bk.ru


Диф

----------


## Дифо

> В России только при Иволгинском дацане существует учебное заведение в котором готовят лам.


Разве не достаточно что бы Лама ризнал своего ученика Ламой без всяких дацанов? А?

----------


## Топпер

Ты признаешь меня академиком, я - тебя. И вот, мы оба академики.

Одним из критериев учителя является хорошее знание Дхаммы. Гораздо лучшее, чем  у у чеников. Конечно, человек и сам может достичь Просветления. Но это бывает редко. Только у Будд и Паччекабудд.

----------

Кайто Накамура (14.02.2016)

----------


## Дифо

> В России только при Иволгинском дацане существует учебное заведение в котором готовят лам.
> 
> Более подробно обо всем вам может рассказать человек, чей телефон я указал выше.



А Разве недостаточно того , что бы Лама признал своего ученика Ламой?

----------


## Пилигрим

Если в горах громко крикнуть: " Ты дурак", то в ответ непременно услышишь: 
" Ты дурак".            _Досточтимый Геше Джампа Тинлей_.

----------


## Дифо

> Ты признаешь меня академиком, я - тебя. И вот, мы оба академики.
> 
> Одним из критериев учителя является хорошее знание Дхаммы. Гораздо лучшее, чем  у у чеников. Конечно, человек и сам может достичь Просветления. Но это бывает редко. Только у Будд и Паччекабудд.


Господин Топпер! Ответьте одним словом на вопрос:"Разве недостаточно того , что бы Лама признал своего ученика Ламой?"

Диф

----------


## Топпер

"Лама", если мне не изменяет память (пусть знатоки тибетского меня поправят), образуется от "ла" - высокий и и "ма" - нет. Т.е. что то типа "высочайший".
Если учитель называет ученика "высочайший", т.е. признаёт равным себе, то какой смысл ему учится?
Вопрос абсурдный вы не находите?

----------


## Бхусуку

> "Лама", если мне не изменяет память (пусть знатоки тибетского меня поправят), образуется от "ла" - высокий и и "ма" - нет. Т.е. что то типа "высочайший".
> Если учитель называет ученика "высочайший", т.е. признаёт равным себе, то какой смысл ему учится?
> Вопрос абсурдный вы не находите?


Так и есть! Поэтому вменяемые ученики избегают, чтобы их Лама оказывал им почести или называл ламой. Ибо понимают, что...
Тем не менее, ламой становятся, либо отсидев определённый срок в ретрите, либо обучившись традиционно в каком-нить монастыре. Но это формально. И квалификация такого ламы может быть такой же формальной.

----------


## Шавырин

Собираюсь 16-22 февраля посетить ето место. Кто будет по близости может пересечемся?

Все Блага!
Гошшо.

----------


## Дифо

> "Лама", если мне не изменяет память (пусть знатоки тибетского меня поправят), образуется от "ла" - высокий и и "ма" - нет. Т.е. что то типа "высочайший".
> Если учитель называет ученика "высочайший", т.е. признаёт равным себе, то какой смысл ему учится?
> Вопрос абсурдный вы не находите?



Господин Топпер! Ответьте одним словом на вопрос:"Разве недостаточно того , что бы Лама признал своего ученика Ламой?"

Простите за дотошность.
Простите..но жду ответа, однозначного!

Диф

----------


## Топпер

> Господин Топпер! Ответьте одним словом на вопрос:"Разве недостаточно того , что бы Лама признал своего ученика Ламой?"
> 
> Простите за дотошность.
> Простите..но жду ответа, однозначного!
> 
> Диф


Что вы подразумеваете под словом "лама"? В теме, насколько я понимаю, речь идёт о монастыре. 
Вы под словом "лама" подразумеваете монаха или нечто иное? Пожалуйста, уточните.

----------


## Дифо

> Что вы подразумеваете под словом "лама"? В теме, насколько я понимаю, речь идёт о монастыре. 
> Вы под словом "лама" подразумеваете монаха или нечто иное? Пожалуйста, уточните.


Я подразумеваю человека или Тулку, который имеет силу и разрешение на то чтобы давать Прибежище, передовать силу Линии.

----------


## Топпер

Ничего не могу сказать насчёт силы. Ибо для меня это странный термин. Видимо под данный термин попадает и Валуев.
Давать Прибежище может только монах. Раз вы об этом упомянули, я так понял, что вы всё же подразумеваете монаха в вопросе про ламу. 
Ответ: недостаточно, чтобы лама (монах) просто назвал ученика ламой (монахом) ибо для полной ординации требуется собрание Сангхи не менее четырёх монахов.

----------


## Шавырин

Был 
на Горе. На мой суб*ективный взгляд Миша-РЕАЛЬНО ЛАМА.
 Все Блага!
 Гошшо!

----------


## PampKin Head

> Был 
> на Горе. На мой суб*ективный взгляд Миша-РЕАЛЬНО ЛАМА.
>  Все Блага!
>  Гошшо!


Какие качества Миши позволили вам сделать такой вывод?

----------


## Lhazin

> Был 
> на Горе. На мой суб*ективный взгляд Миша-РЕАЛЬНО ЛАМА.
>  Все Блага!
>  Гошшо!


Хммм

А я вот тоже был на горе, но у меня совершенно другое мнение

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

И относительное равенство ваших обоих мнений в шансах быть истинным ничем не готличается от моего мнения, поскольку я не был на горе, а только, к примеру, читал статьи и видел фото. Кому нужны мнения? Кто на них опирается?

----------

Падма Осел (18.12.2012), Уэф (23.04.2011)

----------


## Lhazin

> И относительное равенство ваших обоих мнений в шансах быть истинным ничем не готличается от моего мнения, поскольку я не был на горе, а только, к примеру, читал статьи и видел фото. Кому нужны мнения? Кто на них опирается?


Вопрос  не о  мнениях, а  о том на что именно опирается человек следующий за своим Учителем.

Вот для меня странна  сама мысль называть Мишу  Ламой...просто из уважения к тем Учителям, которых мне довелось встретить в своей жизни.

Или что, теперь достаточно придумать пару историй и можно садиться на трон и набирать учеников?!

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Вопрос не о мнениях, а о том на что именно опирается человек следующий за своим Учителем.


Это его личное дело.




> Вот для меня странна сама мысль называть Мишу Ламой...просто из уважения к тем Учителям, которых мне довелось встретить в своей жизни.


Мне тоже довелось много кого встретить в своей жизни, однако никогда не приходила в голову мысль о сравнении, поскольку оно бессмысленно. 




> Или что, теперь достаточно придумать пару историй и можно садиться на трон и набирать учеников?!


И опять вы опираетесь всего лишь на свое мнение. Меж тем, даже крупные Учителя грешили спорами на основе мнений друг о друге. А уж о том, что вы можете просто не просекать этого Мишу, я уже и не говорю. Заметьте, я не утверждаю, в отличие от вас, а просто допускаю такую возможность, потому что мой опыт говорит о том, что обусловленность людей часто не дает им увидеть то, что очевидно для других. Мой первый лама был очень неоднозначной фигурой для лам монастыря, в котором он служил. Однако для меня он был Учителем, а остальные ламы, сорри, дармоедами на теле общества. И что теперь? Я не ходил и не пытался заставить кого-либо увидеть мир моими глазами. Это было бы глупо.

Для вас Миша никто и звать его просто Миша, а для других он может явиться мостом к Дхарме. И в данном случае термин "лама" не имеет отношения к монашеству (2Топпер).

----------

Оскольд (13.07.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

... Вы просто не просекаете Сай Бабу... А для кого то он - мост к Дхарме. Как Рерих, Блаватская или Рампа. Хотя в данном случае Бхагаван не имеет никакого отношения к Дхарме Будд.
---
Следовать неквалифицированному учителю - это не дорога к Дхарме. Это или тратить попусту драгоценное человеческое рождение, или (в случае с Ваджраяной) - дорога в ад (стоит вспомнить слова Гуру Ринпоче по этому поводу).

Далее. Если взять Лам Рим Дже Дзонкапы и посмотреть на качества Кальянамитры, то становится понятно, что по многим пунктам ищущий просто не сможет оценить учителя (постижение Шуньяты и т. д.). Посему приходится полагаться на мнение других. Это (конечно же) не мнение Васи Голопупкина из Бобруйска, но (к примеру) мнения других признанных Наставников Будда-Дхармы.

Следовательно, в случае начинающего мнения со стороны важны. И опирается он на них не потому, что пестует свою склонность к двойственности, а для того, чтобы не ошибиться в выборе. Ведь отношение с наставником - это отношения не на одну жизнь, не на одну кальпу. Выбор наставника - это серьезнее, чем выбор жены, работы или профессии!

Взрослый человек (имхо) не строит жизнь на мнении других (да и на мнении собственном тоже), но бесспорно учитывает их при принятии решений.

Пока мы пребываем в рамках относительного ума, мы руководствуемся относительной Истиной. Которая приводит таки к распознаванию абсолютной... Абсолютное воззрение (абсолютная Бодхичитта) - выход за пределы относительного ума, а не твердая убежденность в относительности относительного, ложности крайностей. Потому что эта убежденность лежит в границах относительного ума. И жизнь всегда повернется такой стороной, чтобы проявилась слабость этого интеллектуального понимания...

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Начинающему в описанном вами, Пампкин, состоянии, вовсе не рекомендуется приступать к практике тантры, если уж быть точным. Но я и не говорил, что Миша непременно является ваджрным лопоном. Отнюдь. Но говорить о его качествах на основе мнений - не буддийский подход. Критерии есть, описаны, проверяй сам, чтобы не было мучительно больно. Да и , честно говоря, ни разу не видел, чтобы приличные люди как-то особенно долго и жутко распинались-искали наставника в Дхарме. Что касается "жертв", то, еще раз сорри, но буду жесток: лох - это судьба. И именно он, лошарик лопоухий, ее создал, причем так хитроумно, что ему не попался в руки том Ламрима или хотя одна из книг Геше Тинлея.

----------


## PampKin Head

Не рекомендуется... - это чье мнение?

----------


## Lhazin

*Мне тоже довелось много кого встретить в своей жизни, однако никогда не приходила в голову мысль о сравнении, поскольку оно бессмысленно.* 

Должно быть каждое живое существо для вас реально Будды.

Мои поздравления с серьезным продвижением в практики!

----------


## Lhazin

*Мой первый лама был очень неоднозначной фигурой для лам монастыря, в котором он служил. Однако для меня он был Учителем, а остальные ламы, сорри, дармоедами на теле общества. И что теперь? Я не ходил и не пытался заставить кого-либо увидеть мир моими глазами. Это было бы глупо.
*

Ранриг Римпоче тоже как-то говорил, что если бы Дуджом Лингпа жил в наше время его бы многие принимали за бандита.

И это  понятно.

Но совсем другое дело когда чел предумывает байки о своих духовных достижениях,причем в полном согласии с коньюнктурой рынка дхармы.

Если кто-то получил посвящение Калачакры ,а он нет, то через полгода слушай историю как он реализовал Калачакру...

Или вам и такие реализованные учителя известны?

----------

Оскольд (13.07.2011)

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Не рекомендуется... - это чье мнение?


Описанный вами "ученик-мученик" по своим качествам не подходит для практики тантры, поскольку не отвечает критериям ученика, описанным в коренных текстах тантры. Если в сумме, то очень просто - если этот товарисч не в состоянии проверить сам учителя, но лучше ему продолжить накопление благих заслуг на путях учения сутр Махаяны. Кстати, кальянамитра, Пампкин, это благой друг, но никак не гуру-дэв ануттара-йогатантры.    




> Посему приходится полагаться на мнение других. Это (конечно же) не мнение Васи Голопупкина из Бобруйска, но (к примеру) мнения других признанных Наставников Будда-Дхармы.


Ни разу не слышал, чтобы Учителя признавали таковым в результате экспертизы каких-то еще лам. Их ведь тоже надо как-то признать-распознать, а? Не здесь ли зарыто бесконечное "хождение по гуру" некоторых западных практиков? Тем более, на практике, сколько видел, как встречаются нормальные учитель и ученик, ни разу не встречал никаких мозговых запарок в плане распознания.

----------

Уэф (23.04.2011)

----------


## Топпер

Здесь есть фото
http://news.ntv.ru/78112/

----------


## Джамбал Непалец

Вместерожденные страдание и неведение омрачают виденье в пространстве  ума и только великое сострадание Будд и Бодхисатв, а также Докшитов давших Обет помогать распространению Учения (о свободе, которое как солнце пробуждает ото сна), способно пробиться сквозь туман иллюзий и, своими крючьями-лучами, выхватить тех немногих в чьих сердцах, благодаря карме их предшестенников, есть открытость Учению.  
Все есть прстранство нашего ума Ясного и Безганичного. Учитель - обладает сидхами и может проявится в виде кого угодно, но   встреча с ним обязательно приведет к  отвращению от суеты сует и станет импульсом движения по пути Нравственности, Медитации и Мудрости, к житью в уединенном месте, к простираниям у Древа Прибежища, к искоренению скверн и обретению накоплений двух видов. Искренне радуюсь, вместе с обредшими прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях на горе Качканар, пусть духи сомнения развеются в прах - отбросятся прочь!

----------


## Aufschnaiter

> Еще раз попробую "влезть", ибо непонятно мне, о чем копья ломають... Связь с тем, связь с этим, совок какой-то, попривыкли уже к официозусу. Пример другого подхода: был такой буддийский йогин Василий Петрович Репка. Многие его знали, некоторче считали себя его учениками (некоторые продолжают считать), другие, съездив Непал/Индию, стали говорить "да я там таких садху, как Петрович, видел, мол, на каждом шагу". То есть я для вас, друзья обозначаю, сколь разнились точки зрения в оценке деятельности Петровича (вплоть до "врага то и сего"). Однако, когда он ушел, в бардо смерти, он, как нормальный тантрический йогин, реализовал свою практику, чему были знаки, описанные в коренных текстах, таких как коренная тантра Гухьясамаджа. Тут же появился как бы вдруг и неожиданно (в маленькой бурятской деревне) кагьюпинский тибетский лама, Петровичу поставили субурган с реликвиями и освятили. Один из его учеников теперь там живет и практикует. Вопрос в том, что Петрович сроду нигде не проходил ни официального буддийского образовыательного курса, не имел никаких удогстоверений бумажного вида ни от кого и никто на всю страну не объявлял вопросы, а, дескать, верить ли Петровичу? Все притязания на удостоверение реализации смешны и обращаются на головы тех, кто требует. У вас есть Учитель, практика и сангха? Есть. Дык чего докопались до некоего Михаила, дескать, докажи да докажи. Будь я на его месте, посылал бы всех таких "любопытных" просто и грубо. Тем проще отсеиваются и находятся близкие тебе кармически люди. А кто они там - ученики или как, это их дело. И больше ничье - отнюд не радетелей о Дхарме, чье собственное положение относительно этой Дхармы весьма смутно. Как всегда в России, чтоб критиковать и вопрошать, не надо заработать на это прав...


Полностью с этим согласен. Вообще, все эти требования документальных подтверждений "легитимности", на мой взгляд смешны. Какие интересно ксерокопии и кому предъявлял Будда? :Confused:  Мне все это напоминает одних моих знакомых, которым при крещении в церкви зачем то выдали какие то бумажки-сертификаты, подтверждающие что они теперь крещеные. Теперь они при случае показывают их всем. Видимо собираются предъявлять их и на небесах апостолу Петру в качестве аусвайса  :Big Grin:  ИМХО, все это проявление глубоко укоренившейся в наших людях советской ментальности и одного из основополагающих принципов советской бюрократии"без бумашки ты...."

----------


## Ersh

Да, конечно смешно. Смешно, когда люди уходят в монастырь учиться тантрическому буддизму, и даже не интересуются - что за человек и чему он может их научить. Обхохочутся потом...

----------

Кайто Накамура (14.02.2016)

----------


## Aufschnaiter

> Да, конечно смешно. Смешно, когда люди уходят в монастырь учиться тантрическому буддизму, и даже не интересуются - что за человек и чему он может их научить. Обхохочутся потом...


Это их выбор. И потом, кто Вам сказал, что они не интересуются? Просто интересоваться можно по-разному. Можно общаясь с человеком, а можно рассматривая предоставленные им ксерокопии.

----------


## Ануруддха

А еще можно учиться у тех, кто "учился чему-нибудь и как-нибудь", главное чтобы человек был хороший... А линия преемственности придумана трусами.

----------


## PampKin Head

Падмасамбхава приводил аналогии неправильному выбору наставника. Выпить яду, упасть с горы... Первая вызывает вторичные ассоциации с удав.ком, вторая - с уральскими горами. )

----------


## Stranniks

Геше Джампа Тинлей как-то говорил про "ламу"... Для того, чтобы быть Ламой в понимании "Учитель", нужно получить необходимое образование (понимай - знание философии), "отсидеть" минимум 3-летний ретрит и быть Мастером. 

Иначе, прости меня Будда, чему ты можешь научить? Как носки стирать?..

Поэтому и говорится всеми Учителями о том, что для того, чтобы принять кого-то своим Ламой, Наставником, ввериться ему, нужно *анализировать*. А не бежать к первому попавшемуся человеку, который ведет странный образ жизни (по сравнению с окружающими его людьми), простираться перед ним с криком "Учитель!.." и просить у него Прибежища. Смутное время... Ныне каждый на трон метит...

----------


## Ersh

> Это их выбор. И потом, кто Вам сказал, что они не интересуются? Просто интересоваться можно по-разному. Можно общаясь с человеком, а можно рассматривая предоставленные им ксерокопии.


Я бы посоветовал рассматривать не ксерокопии, а оригиналы. Или справляться в тех учебных заведениях, где по словам этого человека он обучался. Вообще-то, про известных Наставников слух идет впереди них. Если он говорит, что обучался, а на самом деле - нет, то есть повод задуматься. Люди в монастырь идут, а на лекцию в ДК.
И не в пионерский лагерь едут - а просветляться, практики сложные делать.
Человек говорит, что он Лама. Есть признаки благого учителя в Ваджраяне? Какие они?

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Нет смысла рассуждать о чем-то конкретном, не имея прямого вИдения или возможности исследовать обстоятельства. Ни того, ни другого нет у здесь пребывающих. Но почему тогда они спорят? А вот это уже не секрет... О чем печетесь, о ком, если вы (к примеру, Пампкин) никого из реальных людей, в этой ситуации участвующих, не знаете? Это лишь повод, чтобы крепко расставить цитаты... Предоставьте Защитникам разбираться в ситуации с положением защищаемых ими методов. Или уж съездите в Качканар, разберитесь, если это действительно так важно для вас. Или не делайте больше вид, что вас так волнует судьба "охмуряемых" на качаканарской горе.

----------

Уэф (23.04.2011)

----------


## Ануруддха

Нандзед, я был на горе Качканар и знаю Михаила. Место потрясающей красоты. Со скал открывается вид на великие российские просторы. Михаил - мужественный, мудрый и увлеченный своим делом человек. Но некторые его слова вроде бы расходятся с действительностью. Специально провел опрос бурятских лам на предмет учебы в Иволгинском дацане, при этом мне достаточно и устных подтверждений, но таковых пока нет. Может недостаточно интересовался.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Нет смысла рассуждать о чем-то конкретном, не имея прямого вИдения или возможности исследовать обстоятельства. Ни того, ни другого нет у здесь пребывающих. Но почему тогда они спорят? А вот это уже не секрет... О чем печетесь, о ком, если вы (к примеру, Пампкин) никого из реальных людей, в этой ситуации участвующих, не знаете? Это лишь повод, чтобы крепко расставить цитаты... Предоставьте Защитникам разбираться в ситуации с положением защищаемых ими методов. Или уж съездите в Качканар, разберитесь, если это действительно так важно для вас. Или не делайте больше вид, что вас так волнует судьба "охмуряемых" на качаканарской горе.


Как говорят у нас, не русских людей, алаверды: вы, уважаемый, знаете меня лично? Или это лишь очередной повод потрендеть, "местность успокоить"? Вы уж предоставьте Защитникам разбираться, какая у меня мотивация. Или приезжайте сами, разберитесь, если это действительно так важно для вас.  Или не делайте больше вид, что вас так волнует судьба "моих намерений" на БВСЖ.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Берегитесь, Пампкин, "случайных" встреч, на благо всех живых... Ведь вы просто злобно откуснулись, а вопрос мой, по сути, так и остался открытым...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Берегитесь, Пампкин, "случайных" встреч, на благо всех живых... Ведь вы просто злобно откуснулись, а вопрос мой, по сути, так и остался открытым...


Ниндзед, мне странны люди которые всегда пытаются потрендеть не-по-теме.

Если гражданин рвется на Качканар (карма его такова) - так попутного ветра ему в спину. Раньше сядет - раньше выйдет. Но для того, чтобы его карма реализовалась, нужны вторичные причины и условия. Одним из видов вторичных обстоятельств может быть то, что человек прочитает на БФ. Если вторичное обстоятельство в виде поста на БФ не заставило человека задуматься, то значит "кармические связи сильнее вторичных факторов" проявления кармы. Есть люди, которым здесь-и-сейчас не способны помочь даже Бодхисаттвы 10-го бхуми.

О сострадании буддиста и христианина (для примера). Если буддист сострадает живым существам, то он берет свою попу и тащит ее на подушку для созерцания (кроме случаев, когда конкретное существо обращается конкретно к тебе и необходимо принимать решение здесь-и-сейчас). Почему? Потому что есть Путь, который должен быть пройден. А не берется билет до Челябинска.

Христианин, приняв крещение, уже "там, где надо". Его задача - выполнять заповеди, пребывать в вере. Посему в ситуации любви к людям (как велит Бог), он хватает чемодан\рюкзак и скачет даже к черту на рога. Зачем? Потому что заблудшие не в курсе "того, где надо быть".

Еще пример. Есть ЕСДЛ, есть новая Кадампа. Значит, исходя из небезразличия к живым существам (по вашему), стоит паковать чемоданы и ломиться в туманный Альбион для исследования вопроса?

Ниндзед, я ответил на твой вопрос?

P.S. 



> Нет смысла рассуждать о чем-то конкретном, не имея прямого вИдения или возможности исследовать обстоятельства.


Интересно, каким образом можно исследовать постижение Шуньяты (к примеру) ЕСДЛ? Или то, что Падмасамбхава реально посетил Тибет? Или то, что Пробуждение существует?

И стоит ли каждому ехать для поисков записей о учебе Мишы в Бурятию, если проще попросить Дугарова сделать это?

----------


## Ersh

Да ушшш... Нам без прямого видения скоро из дому выйти невместно будет...
У нас у которых нет прямого видения, тем не менее вызывает недоумение такая постановка вопроса - а вот почему мы одних деятелей буддизма критикуем за то, что они носят монашеские одежды без должного основания, а к другим без прямого видения и не подступись?
И почему это некоторое поселение в горах, состоящее из буддистов, вдруг ни с того ни с сего называется .. монастырь?
Там есть три полных монаха? Там есть кому следить за соблюдением Винаи?
Назовись они ритритным центром, и будь Михаил у них там за старшего - никаких вопросов бы не возникло. Он, поди и Прибежище дает? И тантрические посвящения? Не знаю, как там у вас это допускается.

----------


## Шавырин

Господа!Лама-это просто слово.Что более?
Все Блага!
Гошшо!

----------


## Framin

Просветление - тоже просто слово. И Будда и Дхарма - всё это просто слова. 
Если есть такое понимание, что мы тогда здесь делаем?  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

Пара ремарок... Не совсем может в тему...
1. "Человек рвался в Качканар" - *два года назад*. Уже все мхом поросло, а вы все выясняете, у кого мотивация длиннее.
2. Ксерокопии обещали показать с "качканарской" стороны, без всяких подначек. Так что неча пинать сомневающихся. И впрямь - два года назад обещщали бумаги, их все нет. Кто за язык-то тянул?
3.Наличие личной реализации и сиддхи, ИМХО, не является достаточным свидетельством того факта, что человек может учить. Способность учить и методология обучения - вещи специфические. Не всякий хороший спортсмен - хороший тренер. Ну, к примеру. Есть история о сиддхе, достигшем реализации после того, как разбойники отрубили ему руки и ноги. Он мог быть мегареализованным, но врядли мог кому-либо показать мудры.  :Big Grin:  В отсутствии понятия "шактипата" у буддистов, обучение все-таки должно вестись легитимными методами. А для этого, как минимум, необходимо самому пройти курс обучения. Патрула Ринпоче как-то спросили - зачем Ринпоче и Тулку снова и снова учатся и практикуют - они ведь наверняка уже имеют плод обучения и практики. На что тот ответил - для того, чтобы в этой жизни иметь опыт прохождения Путей и Земель. О как.
4. Что вызывает сомнения у меня лично. Абсолютное большинство встреченных мной Учителей не считают возможным отрываться от своих корней. Где бы они не жили - в Индии, Непале, Европе - они общаются с "коллегами", своими Учителями или их перерождениями. Обмениваются передачами, практикуют вместе. Вероятно, иногда просто пьют чай. :Embarrassment:   Отрыв от ситуации у меня вызывает некоторые сомнения, впрочем, аналогия - не метод доказательства.

----------

Оскольд (13.07.2011)

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

"Хотя мои грехи велики, как гора, я прячу их внутри себя. Хотя грехи других - с горчичное зерно, я трублю о них повсюду. Хотя во мне нет хороших качеств, я всё равно делаю вид, что добродетелен".

"Всегда внимательно наблюдайте за своими недостатками. Не обращайте внимания на недостатки других. Придерживайтесь такого отношения: "Чисты они или осквернены - не моё дело". Будьте своим собственным учителем; строго контролируйте себя. Этого достаточно! Ни одна ошибка не сможет прокрасться в вашу жизнь."

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.11.2017), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.06.2010), Оскольд (13.07.2011)

----------


## Ондрий

> "Хотя мои грехи велики, как гора, я прячу их внутри себя. Хотя грехи других - с горчичное зерно, я трублю о них повсюду. Хотя во мне нет хороших качеств, я всё равно делаю вид, что добродетелен".
> 
> "Всегда внимательно наблюдайте за своими недостатками. Не обращайте внимания на недостатки других. Придерживайтесь такого отношения: "Чисты они или осквернены - не моё дело". Будьте своим собственным учителем; строго контролируйте себя. Этого достаточно! Ни одна ошибка не сможет прокрасться в вашу жизнь."


не совсем уместная тема, можно сказать вообще не в тему, особенно в разрезе других наставлений относительно проверки при поиске учителей.

Я вам щас нарою таких цитат, которые покажут, что нахождение на БФ и ввобще в миру - полный ацтой.

----------


## Aufschnaiter

> Господа!Лама-это просто слово.Что более?
> Все Блага!
> Гошшо!


Как видите - не для всех. Постсоветская Россия - страна трепетно относящаяся к ярлыкам и лейблам.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

> Как видите - не для всех. Постсоветская Россия - страна трепетно относящаяся к ярлыкам и лейблам.


Да, совершенно верно, как показывает опыт, постсоветская Россия готова пойти за любым, кто сам на себя навешает лейбл гуру. Посему надо быть разборчивее.

----------

Оскольд (13.07.2011)

----------


## Aufschnaiter

> Да, совершенно верно, как показывает опыт, постсоветская Россия готова пойти за любым, кто сам на себя навешает лейбл гуру. Посему надо быть разборчивее.


Надо быть разборчевее. С этим соглашусь. Причем не только в отношении тех, кто "сам на себя" навешал лейбл гуру, но и в отношении тех, на кого этот лейбл навешали другие.  :Wink:

----------


## Сергей Куваев

Добрый день!
Хотелось бы обрисовать несколько деталей относительно дискуссии, имевшей здесь место без моего участия.
Конечно, в буддизме Ваджраяны существуют критерии истинности Учителя. Например, список из десяти пунктов (касающихся кальянамитры) изложен Цзонхавой в Ламрим Ченмо. И у меня было огромное количество случаев сличить, насколько лама Тензин Докшит соответствует им. Ну в конце концов, существуют "три обета" - пратимокши, бодхисаттовские и тантрические. Конечно, перед собой я ставил вопрос, аналогичный тем, что обсуждаются здесь сейчас, и насколько мог подробно изучил все доступные мне комментарии к ним. И я не могу ни в чём его упрекнуть (хотя он сам никогда не выражается о себе в таком духе, он вообще никогда не говорит "я умею то-то", "хорошо знаю то-то" и т.п. в отношении тех или иных частей Учения, и вообще чудовищно редко по своей инициативе что-либо объясняет, но то, что он всё-таки говорит, если выпросить, поражает меня глубиной, хотя я смею считать себя довольно начитанным и образованным, поскольку много значения уделяю этому. Даже Прибежище сейчас он даёт, только очень тщательно проверив мотивацию и др. кандидата, и дав ему все возможности усомниться в том, что человеку нужно именно к нему, а не в Карма Кагью, например, или к Джампа Тинлею - тому, что более-менее доступно у нас на Урале).

Далее. Некоторые кривотолки здесь были распущены по моей вине - из-за моей невнимательности. Например, я когда-то давно написал, что он поступил на тантрический факультет дацана. Это было только моей ошибкой. Ведь даже на старом (Хазовском) сайте Шадчуплинга было написано, что он поступил на философский. И некоторые другие моменты. Я, кажется, где-то тут уже писал о том, что год назад ему самому случилось просматривать всё то, что я публиковал здесь о нём. Сказал, что есть кое-какие ошибки, но уточнять не стал. Вообще, сколько бы мы ему не "намекали", что ситуация на Буддийском форуме вокруг его имени не очень хорошая, и всем нам это обидно, и т.п., он не сильно уделяет этому внимания. Ну, разве что, как-то прошлой зимой он всё-таки позвонил Буде Бальжиевичу Окинскому, настоятелю одного из бурятских дуганов, (не помню сейчас, какого, но если кто-нибудь попросит, то спрошу), который в н. 90-х был в Иволгинском, с тем, чтобы он съездил туда и всё-таки поискал в архиве хоть какие-нибудь документы о его учёбе и остальной группе русских. Видимо, не нашёл, или что. Но в принципе, могу дать его бурятский телефон.
Ну например, есть ещё соученик-бурят (из тех, чьё настоящее местоположение он знает), Булат Шаркстенпанов. Живёт в с. Боксон Окинского района РБ (как-то все его знакомые буряты из тех, кто мне известен, с Оки, тот же эмчи Ч.М. Тапхаров, которого он пригласил в Екатеринбург; Буда Бальжиевич). Я в этом году зимой был в Тунке, но дотуда чего-то не доехал. Этим летом опять собираюсь туда же.
В конце концов, не он один посвящение в ламы. Там же было в н. 90-х 16 русских. 12 из них в сер. 90-х уехали в Индию (собираюсь написать письмо в Дхарамсалу, поскольку известно, что кто-то из них работал в тамошней библиотеке, чтобы хоть как-то наладить связь), один в Непале. Мне лично не нравится ситуация здесь вокруг его имени, вот и пытаюсь что-то сделать ради этого.
Да, кстати. Насчёт лам-бурят, которые лично его знают. Ведь это и сам Аюшеев. Они "познакомились" во время его сравнительно недолгого пребывания в Иволгинском в н. 90-х. Лама рассказывал, как тот бесился, когда видел, что русские студенты активно участвуют в ремонте и реставрации дацана, на фоне вялости студентов-бурят. Но это уже другая история.

Монастырём Шадчуплинг называется в соответствии с желанием Дарма-Доди. В к. 2006 г. пятеро человек приняли обеты рабджунга, так что можно сказать, что на данный момент он является монастырём не только номинально. Что касается "ритритного центра", то ему лично не очень нравится такой вариант оганизации жизни практикующих. В конце концов, он делает это по слову своего Учителя, а он говорил о монастыре, и именно на конкретном месте горы качканар. В самом деле, если бы не было этих наказов, то зачем именно монастырь, именно там и т.п., если "ритритный центр" можно сделать чуть не в любом другом месте. Вот под Екатеринбургом сейчас строим, так здание растёт на глазах; или пещерный ритод на р. Туре недалеко от горы, иное дело - на горе, где проблема - просто жить, не то что строить. Не могу не рассказать по этому поводу об одном эпизоде, который произвёл на меня неизгладимое впечатление. Осенью прошлого года на гору поднимался очередной директор Качканарского горно-обогатительного комбината (принадлежит Абрамовичу), у этих директоров такая, похоже, традиция, - хотя раз побывать на горе и попытаться "полюбовно" вытурить буддистов с горы - их они почему-то раздражают, хотя Шадчуплинг не находится на территории ГОКа и никаких месторождений под горой нет. Так вот, он застал ламу на горе. Поговорили, попили чай. И он предложил: 5 млн рублей и помощь в переезде монастыря на другое место. Лама усмехнулся и ответил: мы, мол, запросим ровно в два раза больше, чем вы сможете заплатить. Тот посмеялся, оставил пряники и ушёл.

И ещё один момент. Те люди, которые сейчас приходят к нему за Прибежищем, в большинстве своём знакомы с материалами двух тредов на БФ. Если вдруг нет, то мы настоятельно советуем ознакомиться, чтобы, так сказать, они сами рассудили, что к чему, чтобы сразу поднять эти больные вопросы. Как-то участвовать ни у кого особого желания нет. Все как один, и те, и эти, не самым высоким образом оценивают характер и полезность БФ в целом. Видимо, те, кто задаются "этим вопросом", руководствуются моими (и Нандзед Дордже) советами, а не советами "оппонентов". В конце концов, я тут единственная "заблудшая душа", за которые все так радеют здесь. Так вот, я сам вполне в состоянии нести ответственность за свои решения, за то, к Прибежищу кого и чего я обращаюсь, за чистоту и загрязнение своих обетов. В самом деле, если я или мой лама так уж неизмеримо жутко нарушаем взятые обеты, то, пожалуйста, предоставьте нас Дхармапалам и пратитья-самутпаде. Как можно прожить 12 лет, практикуя то, что практикует он и его ученики (тех же Ямантаку, Хеваджру) безо всех обычно описываемых неизбежных последствий, которые сопровождают отсутствие посвящения и нарушенные обеты? Но Шадчуплинг существует и строится, строятся ещё два объекта; строятся новые ступы. Все живы-здоровы. Как это возможно?


Опять не получилось быть немногословным.

----------


## Yanglesho

обучался  в  Иволгинском  дацане  с  сентября  1991  по  ноябрь  1995  года .
могу  утверждать  что  этот  человек  не  проходил  обучение  в  означенный  период .  По  моему  личному  мнению  опора  на  не  квалифицированного  наставника  в  лучшем  случае  бесполезна

----------


## Дифо

> обучался  в  Иволгинском  дацане  с  сентября  1991  по  ноябрь  1995  года .
> могу  утверждать  что  этот  человек  не  проходил  обучение  в  означенный  период .  По  моему  личному  мнению  опора  на  не  квалифицированного  наставника  в  лучшем  случае  бесполезна


А Вы знаете : Пчёлкина, Дубика, Фёдорова?
Вы с ними проходили обучения.

Диф

----------


## Shunja

Был там.
места красивые, а остальное мягко говоря буддизмом не особо и пахнет.

----------

Dondhup (07.12.2009)

----------


## Иосиф В

> Был там.
> места красивые, а остальное мягко говоря буддизмом не особо и пахнет.


были в самом монастыре?
и в чем расхождения с буддизмом?

----------


## Бо

Буддисты на горе Качканар приглашают на масленицу от 12.02.10

Начальство ГОКа выселяет с вершины горы Качканар буддийского монаха от 27.03.08

----------


## Shunja

> были в самом монастыре?
> и в чем расхождения с буддизмом?


Лучше Вам съездить самим и рассудить. Быть может мне и показалось, но например совместное проживание мужчин и женщин, курение. Держат животных, хотя и не понимаю неужто на убой?! Особой практики не заметил и т.д. Возникли серьёзные вопросы по поводу соблюдения винаи. Ну и плюс я вегетарианец и мясо в пищу лично меня не обрадовало. Плюс остались вопросы в результате личного общения с товарищами (хуварками местными), хотя пожалуй это мои наверное проблемы. Ну и атмосфера странная там: она есть, но какая-то не та, которую ожидалось увидеть.

Но резюмируя всё выше сказанное должен заметить, что люди там сильные волей и довольно приятные в целом. Повторюсь, что меня смутила так сказать "буддийская компонента", а не сами люди. Хотя ступы там красивые стоят.

PS/ Повторюсь, это моё впечатление и оно может быть ошибочным.

----------

Иосиф В (25.02.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

"Спортсмены, шахтеры и буддисты бьются за контроль над горнолыжными курортами":



> Непростая ситуация сложилась в Свердловской области вокруг горы Качканар. На гору претендуют три силы: власти области, которые хотят открыть горнолыжный курорт, русские буддисты, построившие на горе монастырь, и компания, которая планирует добывать здесь титаномагнетитовые руды
> ...


http://turist.rbc.ru/article/15/03/2010/185881

"Михаил Санников, качканарский буддист: «Я буду оборонять свой монастырь»":
http://www.kchetverg.ru/2010/03/15/m...svoj-monastyr/

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (18.03.2010), Доржик (17.03.2010), Иосиф В (16.03.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.06.2010), Оскольд (13.07.2011)

----------


## Топпер

Интервью достаточно неплохое.

----------

Доржик (17.03.2010), Иосиф В (16.03.2010), Оскольд (13.07.2011)

----------


## Иосиф В

Отличное интервью, буддист не только на словах.

----------

Шавырин (16.03.2010)

----------


## Ersh

> Отличное интервью, буддист не только на словах.


Ну да. Послушница, овцы, козы, гуси, кролики... Кроликов, надо полагать, он доит. Настоящий буддист.

----------

Леонид Ш (17.03.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

А как иначе там выжить без живности? Тибетцы и монголы не были вегетарианцами.

----------


## Топпер

В смысле, без послушниц?  :Wink:

----------


## Ersh

> А как иначе там выжить без живности? Тибетцы и монголы не были вегетарианцами.


А что, у тибетцев и монголов тоже монастыри с послушницами? 
Вообще-то он типа "настоятель монастыря", и должен жить по Винае. А не просто тибетец и монгол. И вообще-то кто-то там этих кроликов убивает. Хорошее послушание.

----------

Zom (17.03.2010), Читтадхаммо (17.03.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

> Ну да. Послушница, овцы, козы, гуси, кролики... Кроликов, надо полагать, он доит. Настоящий буддист.


Да ну что Вы, Ersh, он как настоящий буддист, питается отварными овощами, выпускает консервы на волю, а в экстремальных ситуациях бежит к компьютеру и спрашивает на форумах как нужно поступать согласно "кодексу" буддиста :Wink:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (11.06.2010)

----------


## Ersh

2 Шавырин
Как следует понимать Ваше высказывание? Ирония  не является методом опровержения чего-либо.
Хотите прямо? Организовал себе хутор на горе, набрал девиц, парней, они на него пашут, а он делает из себя большого буддийского учителя. Если Вы считаете, что так должен быть устроен буддийский монастырь, то Вы глубоко заблуждаетесь.
И да, вероятно, господину Санникову стоило бы посетить Буддийский Форум, и спросить здесь, если уж он не выучил этого в "буддийских монастырях" в которых он "обучался".

----------

Читтадхаммо (17.03.2010)

----------


## punk

Самые глупые понимаютъ, что значитъ слово «богатый», самые умные только на половину понимаютъ, что значитъ слово «бѣдный».

----------


## Шавырин

Ersh, дело в том, что он не думает о себе как о большом буддийском учителе.
На него ни кто не работает. Михаил Санников не является настоятелем данного места. 
А с позиции какой из школ буддизма Вы определили не соответствие? (как я понимаю заочно)

P.S. Я был там неоднократно, не всё в этом месте я принимаю, но Михаилу Санникову у меня притензий нет.

----------

Оскольд (13.07.2011)

----------


## Шавырин

В дальнейшем я не буду вести обсуждение в этой теме, если возникнет необходимость можете связаться со мной по моим контактам.
Спасибо.

----------


## Ersh

> Ersh, дело в том, что он не думает о себе как о большом буддийском учителе.
> На него ни кто не работает. Михаил Санников не является настоятелем данного места. 
> А с позиции какой из школ буддизма Вы определили не соответствие? (как я понимаю заочно)
> 
> P.S. Я был там неоднократно, не всё в этом месте я принимаю, но Михаилу Санникову у меня притензий нет.


Ну это распространенная проблема - хороший человек берет на себя больше, чем понимает.
Я думаю ни в одной школе буддизма в месте, называемом "монастырь" не живут вместе послушницы и послушницы, не держат кроликов и люди, которые не думают о себе, как о буддийском учителе не делают вид, что преподают Дхарму.
А Вы еще в каком-нибудь буддийском монастыре были?

----------

Ho Shim (03.11.2017)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

За Михаила поднимаю руки. Поддерживаю. Все что написали выше это мысли людей живущих в большом городе и не знающих сельских проблем.

----------

punk (17.03.2010), Оскольд (13.07.2011)

----------


## Ануруддха

А сколько монахов в сем монастыре?

----------


## Shunja

> За Михаила поднимаю руки. Поддерживаю. Все что написали выше это мысли людей живущих в большом городе и не знающих сельских проблем.


 А винаю в топку? Конечно фиг с ней с животиной. Мантру прочтём и кирдык башка?! Так что ли?

PS/ Когда я там был при мне никого не убивали. Не спросил, т.к. неудобно стало :Embarrassment: .




> А сколько монахов в сем монастыре?


 Когда был там, то 5 человек, но вообще больше.

----------

Ersh (17.03.2010)

----------


## Ersh

> За Михаила поднимаю руки. Поддерживаю. Все что написали выше это мысли людей живущих в большом городе и не знающих сельских проблем.


Можете поднимать хоть ноги, но вообще-то надо не только знать сельские проблемы, но и основополагающие правила религии, которую исповедуете.

----------


## Ersh

> Когда был там, то 5 человек, но вообще больше.


Прям монахов, или "послушников"?

----------


## Аминадав

Тензин Докшит учился в Бурятии.

А в Бурятии ламы принимают 5 обетов, гелонгов (бхиккху) среди них нет. Поэтому вопрос к этому монастырю по поводу винаи не актуален.

----------


## Shunja

> Прям монахов, или "послушников"?


По большому счёту послушников. Монахов по моему тогда было несколько человек и не все там.
Да и пока не забыл, что меня поразило, так это книги И.В. Сталина :EEK!:  между томами Ламрима. Соседство чудное, особенно для книг Дхармы.

----------


## Shunja

> Тензин Докшит учился в Бурятии.
> 
> А в Бурятии ламы принимают 5 обетов, гелонгов (бхиккху) среди них нет. Поэтому вопрос к этому монастырю по поводу винаи не актуален.


Ну знаете ли послушники там кучу обетов набирали и так.

----------


## Shunja

Да и женатые ламы ( в Бурятии) это прям особенность. Прям не монастыри, а сборище Махасиддхов.
Если не изменяет память 253 обета.

----------


## Shunja

Но по большому счёту:
"Признавай свои ошибки, не ищи ошибки в других людях."
                                                                                                    Атиша

----------


## Shunja

> За Михаила поднимаю руки. Поддерживаю. Все что написали выше это мысли людей живущих в большом городе и не знающих сельских проблем.


Ну тогда так: "Я пользуюсь крапивой вместо соли, ее же я добавляю в еду в качестве специй".   -    Миларепа

----------


## Ануруддха

Монастырь предполагает наличие полностью посвященных монахов (монастырь - это община монахов). Кто и как проводил монашеское посвящения? Так, к примеру, проводит посвящение Его Святейшество: http://savetibet.ru/2010/03/16/dalai_lama.html

----------

Dondhup (11.06.2010), Ersh (17.03.2010)

----------


## punk

> Если Вы считаете, что так должен быть устроен буддийский монастырь, то Вы глубоко заблуждаетесь.


Например.Наша ступа называется - Монумент, посвященный миру. (Одна из функций Ступы- инспирация и место встречь для людей многообразных культур,поэтому её называют монумент, посвященный миру.)Формулировка облегчает местным бюрократам идентифицировать непонятное для них сооружение.

----------

Майя П (11.06.2010)

----------


## Ersh

А совместное проживание "послушников" и "послушниц" это кому призвано облегчить и что?

----------


## Андрей Урбанович

А может кто-нибудь подсказать:

1) как сами насельники определяют статус объекта - как действующий монастырь, или как строительную площадку будущего монастыря?
2) должен ли монастырь тибетской традиции быть освящен перед приданием ему статуса действующего? если да, то должен ли в этом участвовать кто-то, кроме настоятеля?
3) может ли монастырь в тибетской традиции быть автономным, или он должен организационно быть к чему-то приписан и кому-то подчинятся?
4) обязательно ли настоятель должен иметь обеты гелонга?

----------


## punk

> А совместное проживание "послушников" и "послушниц" это кому призвано облегчить и что?

----------


## Ersh

Ой, мама, там и женатые есть...

----------


## Ersh

Я уже писал - ну не именуй он этот центр монастырем, себя настоятелем, а прихожанам не присваивал бы звания "послушников" и "монахов" - вопросов бы не было, в ножки бы поклонился.
А так - если человек вводит в заблуждение паству по поводу их и своего действительного статуса, то возникают сомнения в его компетентности вообще.
И - хороший человек - не профессия, аха.

----------

Dondhup (11.06.2010), Ануруддха (18.03.2010)

----------


## Вангдраг

Может быть термин монастырь неудачное.А сам Михаил ничего другого придумать не смог.(Ашрам-типа индуизм,скит-по-христиански)Вот и назвал.
 Интервью оставило странное ощущение.В общем :назвался буддистом-стал
буддистом.Почему нет?

----------


## Этэйла

> А в Бурятии ламы принимают 5 обетов, гелонгов (бхиккху) среди них нет. Поэтому вопрос к этому монастырю по поводу винаи не актуален.


С чего Вы взяли, что в Бурятии монахов нет ? )))

----------


## punk

> Ой, мама, там и женатые есть...


Я слышал, что представители школы Дзен,прекрасно практикуют и без Махакалы.

----------


## Shunja

Вот практика Махакалы там как раз одна из основных. Там такой "портрет" висит аж страшно.

----------


## punk

Здесь наши пути расходятся.Всего доброго.

----------


## Аминадав

> С чего Вы взяли, что в Бурятии монахов нет ? )))


В Бурятии, насколько я знаю, один гелонг; он не бурят. Я знакомился с несколькими бурятскими женатыми ламами; спрашивал у молодых лам или послушников по поводу их собственных обетов, - они говорили, что они генины (5 обетов).

Пожалуйста, поправьте меня, если я ошибаюсь. Вы знаете, среди бурятов, живущих в Бурятии, есть гецулы?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Прям не монастыри, а сборище Махасиддхов.


Просто значит, это не монастырь, а гар. :Wink:

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Этэйла

> В Бурятии, насколько я знаю, один гелонг; он не бурят. Я знакомился с несколькими бурятскими женатыми ламами; спрашивал у молодых лам или послушников по поводу их собственных обетов, - они говорили, что они генины (5 обетов).
> 
> Пожалуйста, поправьте меня, если я ошибаюсь. Вы знаете, среди бурятов, живущих в Бурятии, есть гецулы?


Геше Гэлэг-Балбара лама и еще етсть, перечислять не буду.
Лам там женатых и впрям много, они снимают обеты по приезду из Индии и женятся, но есть и те которые не снимают))) ладно разговор ни о чем  :Smilie:

----------

Аминадав (24.03.2010), Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Ты признаешь меня академиком, я - тебя. И вот, мы оба академики.
> 
> Одним из критериев учителя является хорошее знание Дхаммы. Гораздо лучшее, чем  у у чеников. Конечно, человек и сам может достичь Просветления. Но это бывает редко. Только у Будд и Паччекабудд.


ну да, только что написал на другом сайте
, (где Этейла дала ссылку на эту тему)

ты лама и я ламо 
ты недавно, я давно 
будем дхарму мы мутить 
И  с людев бабло рубить.

К сожалению, структура дацанская оказалась несколько подпорчена и сейчас в Бурятии (особенно после перестройки) появилось много лам-скороспелок(опять же  light), кои совсем не то же что былb раньше  старые ламы.  Равно как и дхарма у них несколько странная, так например проповедь Миши, что в буддизме главное ответственность за свои тело, речь, мысль, несколько в сторону уводит. Ответственность должна быть у всякого человека и буддизм тут не причем. Поняте кармы общеиндийское

----------


## Иосиф В

Проповедь она разная бывает, от целевой аудитории зависит.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Можете поднимать хоть ноги, но вообще-то надо не только знать сельские проблемы, но и основополагающие правила религии, которую исповедуете.


Ноги мои сами собой вверх поднимаются. Не чудо ли это?

----------


## Ersh

Я бы поаккуратнее со всякими чудесами. Мара тоже большой затейник на чудеса.

----------

Dondhup (12.06.2010), Кайто Накамура (14.02.2016)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

С ихней галереи:



греются тоже не только костром?

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (11.06.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Ну вы же видите, что это кот. Напился, обкурился и дрыхнет на казённых вещах.

----------

Джигме (11.06.2010), Майя П (11.06.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.06.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Смех смехом, но фотография очень показательна для такого "монастыря", и не стесняются ведь...

----------


## Топпер

Бутылка могла быть и просто бутылкой. Принесли, например, с водой. 
Кроме того, возможно, что они использовали алкоголь в подношении. 
Хотя, согласен, что на собственном сайте такие фото лучше не выкладывать. Во избежание, так сказать.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (11.06.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.06.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> А может кто-нибудь подсказать:
> 
> 1) как сами насельники определяют статус объекта - как действующий монастырь, или как строительную площадку будущего монастыря?
> 2) должен ли монастырь тибетской традиции быть освящен перед приданием ему статуса действующего? если да, то должен ли в этом участвовать кто-то, кроме настоятеля?
> 3) может ли монастырь в тибетской традиции быть автономным, или он должен организационно быть к чему-то приписан и кому-то подчинятся?
> 4) обязательно ли настоятель должен иметь обеты гелонга?


В монастыре обязательно должна быть община как минимум из 4 гелонгов.

----------

Андрей Урбанович (13.06.2010), Читтадхаммо (11.06.2010)

----------


## Андрей Урбанович

> В монастыре обязательно должна быть община как минимум из 4 гелонгов.


Насколько я понимаю, это проблема, если насельники говорят, что живут в монастыре, а по факту четырех гелонгов там нет (т.е. место монастырем не является). Если сами насельники считают свою обитель потенциальным, строящимся монастырем, проблемы нет, верно? Который из вариантов истинен для Качканара?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Буддийский монастырь «Шад Тчуп Линг» (тиб. «Место практики и реализации») основан в 1995 г. русским ламой Тензин Докшитом (Михаилом Васильевичем Санниковым) после окончания им обучения в 1989-1994 гг. в Иволгинском дацане (Бурятия). Место возведения (гора Качканар в Свердловской области) и название монастыря были определены его Учителем Пема Джангом (Дарма-Доди Жалсараев, 1904-1997). 
> 
> К нынешнему дню вокруг монастыря сложилась община практикующих из разных городов России - как монахов, так и мирян.


С сайта «Уральский буддийский монастырь Шад Тчуп Линг».

Ни намёка на «потенциальный» или «строящийся».

----------


## Андрей АК

кратко резюмируйте - туда стОит ехать, или нет?
почитал тут посты, и сомнения всяко-разно одолели.

----------


## Дондог

> Просто значит, это не монастырь, а гар.


Не гар, а село.



> Большинство из них, равно как и сам прорицатель, могут быть женатыми. Поэтому здесь смесь светского и духовного населения, так что монастырь этот удобнее назвать тибетским селом.


http://www.catcherinc.com/zhizn-lchasi-glava-17.html

----------


## Ersh

> кратко резюмируйте - туда стОит ехать, или нет?
> почитал тут посты, и сомнения всяко-разно одолели.


Смотря за чем ехать собираетесь. Люди там может быть собрались и неплохие, а вот если за Учением - я бы в другую сторону поехал.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (02.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (27.03.2011), Шавырин (27.03.2011)

----------


## Дондог

> Смотря за чем ехать собираетесь. Люди там может быть собрались и неплохие, а вот если за Учением - я бы в другую сторону поехал.


 Да у Михаи*-ла*, судя по всему, собственная школа, не Гэлуг и не Кагью. 
Ему стоило бы назвать её в честь горы, по примеру китайцев и корейцев. Качка-нар — Школа Лысого Верблюда.

----------


## Dondhup

"Неплохие люди" - "настоятель", называющий себя монахом, бывший КГБ-шник,  которым как я слышал имеет молодую жену, при этом он "дает" "ванги", "настоятельница", называющая себя монашкой - общался с ней в контакте - при том являющийся замужней женщиной. 
судя по всему это сетка по типу известной "нингмы на Украине." К Учению Будды это отношение не имеет.

У Вас Андрей АК в традиции указана ньнгма. Аутентичные Учителя линии ньингма такие как Чокьи Нима Ринпоче, Патрул Ринпоче, Намка Дориме Рабждам Ринпоче, Джигме Ринпоче и другие  регулярно дают Учения и Посвящения в Москве, Санкт-Петербурге, в этих городах есть ньингмапинские центры,  есть дуган в Калмыкии. 
Кроме того для правильного понимания Учения хорошо слушать наставления Учителей и других тибетских линий.

----------


## Andy Schneider

Dondhup, читал вашу с Саттвой Сати переписку, которую она выложила на всеобщее обозрение дабы показать какие необразованные люди клевещут на  Шад Тчуп Линг. Ужас, просто ужас. Прогулялся по их группе Вконтакте и сразу отпало все желание туда ехать.
Курящий "Лама" бывший КГБшник, настоятельница - грубиянка, поведение которой идет абсолютно вразрез буддийской этике: сквернословие, неуважительное отношение к братьям по вере, оскорбление всего Тибетского народа. Про убийство животных я уж молчу. Промолчу и про воровство монахами тушенки и вина. Но вот что окончательно меня добило:
Фраза в документе с информацией для желающих помочь в строительстве:

>>Помните: мы не пацифисты и не вегетарианцы, не сторонники идеи о единстве всех религий и не страдаем прочими «душевными» расстройствами.

Как говорится, без комментариев.

----------

Ersh (03.04.2011), Бодо (27.07.2014), Рэлпей (14.03.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (02.04.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Самое главное что они не монахи, обеты гецула и гелонга не получали. "Женатых" монахов не бывает, монах переспавший с женщиной сразу теряет свои обеты. К сожалению по мере упадка Дхармы таких "монахов" будет все больше.
Обеты гелонга даруют как минимум 4 гелонга, каждый из которых соблюдал обеты минимум 10 лет.

----------

Дифо (23.04.2011), Рэлпей (14.03.2015), Читтадхаммо (05.09.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

Понял, если бы на такой бедлам люди "велись" лет двадцать назад...

----------

Вангдраг (02.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (02.04.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

В Екатеринбурге сильных общин насколько я знаю нет, вот и резвятся. В Москве и Питере такой номер надеюсь уже не пройдет.

На Учении 29, 30 марта геше Радтен Ринпоче несколько раз предупреждал о том что по мирру ездят самозваные "учителя", имея в виду насколько я понял тибетцев, которые не имеют знаний и реализации и цель которых собирать деньги. А тут доморощенные появляться  :Frown:  Хотя в России и бывших сателлитах богатая "эстрасенсоно-парапсихологическая " "традиция" поэтому что тут удивляться.

Поедет человек в Ивоглу, походит по дацану, иль да ж поучиться пару лет - уже "Лама", монашескую одежду наденет, ванги давать начинает....

На их сатйе прочитал "В 2002 г. группа учеников Тензина Докшита отправила в Иволгинский дацан запрос о документах, удостоверяющих его образование. Согласно ответу, в архиве дацана таких документов не имелось, а сам вопрос был переадресован к Еше Лодой Ринпоче. Однако в результате очередной поездки Тензина Докшита к Еше Лодой Ринпоче, на этот раз в основанный им центр «Ринпоче-багша» (Бурятия) зимой 2006 г. встретиться с ним вновь не удалось. "

А пару лет там назад было написано что в Ламы Михаила посвятил мой коренной Учитель.....

Посмотрел я этот сайт, вот что этот "настоятель" пишет
"Не умаляя знаний отдельных тибетских учителей в области Сутры, Тантры и Винаи, хотелось бы спросить, а чему они могут научить – научить, как бросить свой народ, страну, научить предательству Дхармы, чему еще? Настоящий Учитель не бросает своих учеников, им это можно, ему нельзя."


Творения достойное сотрудника КГБ (бывших сотрудников как мы все знаем не бывает), организации, ответственной за уничтожения тысяч монахов и йогинов.

Совет всем начинающим буддистам - держитесь подальше от этого "монастыря" и от этого "настоятеля".

----------

Pema Sonam (04.09.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (04.04.2011), Оскольд (13.07.2011), Рэлпей (14.03.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (03.04.2011)

----------


## Топпер

Когда был в Перми, мы обсуждали этот "монастырь". Пермские буддисты традиции Гелуг, имели честь принимать "монахов" оттуда. Впечатления у них отрицательные.

----------

Dondhup (04.04.2011), Natalia A (12.04.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (11.04.2011), Рэлпей (14.03.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (04.04.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Мне кажется, любой из нас волен выбирать, что ему делать. А если к тебе приходят люди и задают вопросы по Дхарме, то нужно ответить. Если они просят опоры, можно поддержать их. но до определенной степени.

Даже если эти люди некоторое время находятся вблизи нас и говорят с нами о Дхарме - нужно оказать поддержку и отослать к квалифицированному Учителю за получением всех необходимых посвяшений и ритуалов. И не давать ни малейшего повода для восприятия себя, как имеющего полномочия учить и, тем более, давать Прибежище и прочее.

А потом можно поддержать в практике, совместно что-то изучать, если Учитель далеко.

Все остальные личные инициативы - монастыри, поселения и прочее - это излишнее. Люди могут привязываться к такой форме буддизма, и считать ее за истинную.  Тем более известно, по каким правилам обычно создается монастырь и по каким правилам человеку даются полномочия учить Дхарме.

Ну, а остальное - выбор каждого, в силу кармы. В любом случае, если человек стимулирует кого-то к благому, это хорошо. Важно, чтобы он знал, что следует ему делать, а что - нет. А десять качеств Благого Друга всегда должны быть приняты на вооружение. Обычно об этих качествах говорят все общеизвестные буддийские Учителя и предостерегают новичков от ошибок.

----------


## Dondhup

"И не давать ни малейшего повода для восприятия себя, как имеющего полномочия учить и, тем более, давать Прибежище и прочее."
Если полномочий нет.



"Тем более известно, по каким правилам обычно создается монастырь и по каким правилам человеку даются полномочия учить Дхарме."
К сожалению как показывает опыт не всем известно.

"Ну, а остальное - выбор каждого, в силу кармы. В любом случае, если человек стимулирует кого-то к благому, это хорошо. Важно, чтобы он знал, что следует ему делать, а что - нет. А десять качеств Благого Друга всегда должны быть приняты на вооружение. Обычно об этих качествах говорят все общеизвестные буддийские Учителя и предостерегают новичков от ошибок."

----------


## Дифо

> "Тем более известно, по каким правилам обычно создается монастырь и по каким правилам человеку даются полномочия учить Дхарме."
> К сожалению как показывает опыт не всем известно."


Уважаемый Dondhup, могли бы Вы написать на этом форуме правила создания монастыря и правила дарования человеку полномочия учить Дхарме?

----------

Аминадав (23.04.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Любопытная, кстати, деталь:

В 2001 г. в Качканаре учениками Тензина Докшита была зарегистрирована как часть «Российской Ассоциации Алмазного Пути школы Карма Кагью» местная религиозная организация. В результате нескольких личных встреч и переписки Тензина Докшита и основателя «Ассоциации» ламы Оле Нидала в течение 2002—2003 гг. была достигнута принципиальная договорённость о содействии уральских организаций «Ассоциации» строительству монастыря «Шадчуплинг». Рассматривался вопрос и о непосредственной регистрации монастыря в качестве затворнического центра «Ассоциации». Однако в связи с ориентацией «Ассоциации» на преимущественно мирской, немонашеский буддизм, а также требованием исключить из образовательной программы материалы, не принадлежащие школе Карма Кагью, реальные взаимоотношения зашли в тупик.
http://shad-thup-ling.narod.ru/stori.html

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2011)

----------


## Dron

Конечно, а как же.
Качканар - конкретное Римэ из попавшихся под руку текстов.

----------


## Dondhup

> Уважаемый Dondhup, могли бы Вы написать на этом форуме правила создания монастыря и правила дарования человеку полномочия учить Дхарме?


Я геньен и знания мои малы. Поэтому при возможности спросите у квалифицированного Учителя.
В двух словах
1) Монашескую Сангху образуют как минимум 4 гелонга (бхтикшу).
2) Монах вступая в сексуальную связь, убив, украв, соглав в отношении своих духовной реализации теряет обеты
3) Посвящение в бхикшу могут давать как минимум 4 бхикшу имеющих стах соблюдения обетов минимум 10 лет каждый.
4) Монашескую одежду могут носить только монахи - гецулы и гелонги.

Что касается передачи Учения на уровне Сутры в Махаяне нужно обладать качествами учителя (см Ламрим ченмо) и естественно получить на это разрешения от своего коренного Учителя. Для передачи ванга нужно обладать качествами учителя Ваджраяны (см. 50 строф благочестивого почитания Учителя) и пройти соответствующее обучение, ретрит и получить естественно разрешение своего коренного Учителя.
Характеристика Учителя Махаяны http://www.yelo.ru/text2.rtf
Ашвагхоша 50 строф благочестивого почитания Учителя http://www.yelo.ru/50_strof_pochitaniya_ychitelya.pdf

Я слышал что руководитель центра в Качканаре "давал" "ванг" Ямантаки....

Из-за подобных людей на русский агрим в полном объеме и не переводят....

----------

Pedma Kalzang (23.11.2014), Дифо (23.04.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (13.09.2011), Рэлпей (14.03.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2011)

----------


## Shunja

Был опять проездом недавно. Ужас:
1. Не монастырь - ибо не соблюдают устав, а некоторые не очень в курсе что это такое(+близкие отношения  между "монахами" und "монашками", умертвление животины и т.д. и т.п.) :Frown: 
2. Неблагие поступки тела, речи и вероятно ума (ибо в головц не залезешь) начиная от "ламы", "жены ламы" (она же "настоятель"), "монахов" и до проезжающих мимо :Cry: 
3. Вольное толквание (зачастую даже противоречещее буддийской традиции: практики и философии :Mad: 
4. Совершенно не разбираются в буд. философии, даже в основополагающих, узловых простейших моментах (за редким и очень приятным исключением и как правило это просто "интересующиеся, а не "жители горы") :Confused: 
5. Вольные дополнения к сутрам, противоречащие сути будд. учения (пример: принимают обет искоренения других будд. общин, кот. не желают с ними об*единяться)*) :EEK!: 
И тд. и т.п.
Вывод: клуб по интересам, кот. буддийский видимо только по названию. :Kiss: 




















4

----------

Dondhup (04.09.2011), Pema Sonam (04.09.2011), Дондог (04.09.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

"ольные дополнения к сутрам, противоречащие сути будд. учения (пример: принимают обет искоренения других будд. общин, кот. не желают с ними обединяться))
И тд. и т.п.
Вывод: клуб по интересам, кот. буддийский видимо только по названию.
"
Это уже сектантство и противодействие Дхарме. Нужно побольше читать Дхармапал особенно тем кто в Екатеринбурге.

----------

Дондог (04.09.2011), Рэлпей (14.03.2015)

----------


## Shunja

> Это уже сектантство.


Ну, я просто хотел более мягко выразиться...
Кстати, сутра сердца у них тоже весьма вольно переведена (не классичесие переводы на русский) и весьма обрезана...
Да и ещё, про секту: мягко и не навязчиво промываю мозг какой у них замечательный буддизм и как его надо принять прям..., а все остальные хулители, пустозвоны и т.д. 
Не отвечают на прямые вопросы, а использую плохенький ораторский приём в духе: "а ты кто такой"
И наконец просто ругань между собой (зачастую не явная (сплетни), но иногда плотину прорывает), просто  общежитие какое-то..

----------

Pema Sonam (04.09.2011), Дондог (04.09.2011), Шавырин (04.09.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Если в основе практики не лежит фундамент нравственности, то практика не будет эффективной.
Я слышал там "Повящения Ямантаки" дают. Самоубийцы....

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (13.09.2011)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Гошка (30.10.2015)

----------


## Аурум

Да, читали. Забавно! Теперь у приехавших разных лам-ринпочей буду удостоверения спрашивать!  :Big Grin:

----------

Нико (24.06.2014)

----------


## Катя Ф

> Да, читали. Забавно! Теперь у приехавших разных лам-ринпочей буду удостоверения спрашивать!


Так это ЦДУБовское удостоверение, не лама Шараб Данзан его выдавал, читайте внимательнее.
И что за фамильярный тон ("разных лам-ринпочей") относительно нормального учителя с документами из Иволги?

----------


## Аурум

> Так это ЦДУБовское удостоверение, не лама Шараб Данзан его выдавал, читайте внимательнее.


И что?




> И что за фамильярный тон ("разных лам-ринпочей") относительно нормального учителя с документами из Иволги?


Вы чего хотите? Оправданий?

----------


## Денис Ихний

А в Качканаре случаем нет более ортодоксальных буддистов или интересующихся? Если такие тут есть был бы рад прбеседовать.

----------


## Нико

> А в Качканаре случаем нет более ортодоксальных буддистов или интересующихся? Если такие тут есть был бы рад прбеседовать.


Есть. Новая гелугпинская группа, связанная с ламой Сопой Ринпоче и ФПМТ.

----------


## Денис Ихний

Нашел группу в ВК, это точно новая группа? Собираются все же в Шад Тчуп Линг.

----------


## Нико

> Нашел группу в ВК, это точно новая группа? Собираются все же в Шад Тчуп Линг.


Может, и та.

----------


## Ассаджи

"Судебные приставы собираются до 1 марта снести буддийский монастырь, построенный на горе Качканар в Свердловской области. Чиновники считают религиозное сооружение незаконной постройкой."

http://politsovet.ru/51016-na-urale-...-monastyr.html

----------


## Говинда

Судебные приставы собираются до 1 марта снести буддийский монастырь, построенный на горе Качканар в Свердловской области. Чиновники считают религиозное сооружение незаконной постройкой.

О грядущем сносе монастыря сообщает пресс-служба УФССП по Свердловской области.

«До 1 марта 2016 года в городе Качканаре должен произойти снос буддистского монастыря «Шад Тчуп Линг». Должник, проживающий в этом монастыре, обязан освободить земельный участок от построек, которые предназначены для религиозных обрядов. Причиной выселения буддистов является незаконное занятие территории, находящейся в федеральной собственности, помимо этого, данная земля находится в разработках собственно качканарского месторождения железной руды», — говорится в заявлении ведомства.

Буддийский монастырь на горе Качканар был построен 20 лет назад Михаилом Санниковым, известным также как Лама Санье Тензин Докшит.
«В настоящий момент монастырь объединяет общину практикующих из разных городов России (монахов и практикующих мирян). Основной задачей, поставленной в Шад Тчуп Линг, является развитие в российском культурном пространстве ученой, йогической и монашеской традиций буддизма. Организация обучения и практики реализована через специально разработанные учебные программы, проведение ритуалов, служб, традиционных мероприятий, индивидуальных и коллективных буддийских практик», — говорится на сайте монастыря.

Впрочем, не исключено, что снести религиозное сооружение будет не так просто.

«Совершение исполнительных действий затруднено, так как монастырь «Шад Тчуп Линг» находится высоко в горах, и добраться до него можно только пешком, преодолев более восьми километров пути по скалам», — заявили в УФССП.

http://politsovet.ru/51016-na-urale-...-monastyr.html

----------

Монферран (10.02.2016)

----------


## Chikara

Восемь километров пешком в горы по скалам с кирками и лопатами, чтобы разрушить буддийский монастырь или принять в этом участие. Имхо, пусть должник во благо взыскателю и исполнителям сам разберет строение, тем самым он отчасти спасет их.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

А что, там прямо буддийский монастырь, построенный по всем канонам? Обычная ферма, на которой живут интересующиеся буддизмом практикующие.

Единственное что удручает, это то, что бюджет, видимо, бездонный, раз решили отправить за государственный счёт группу людей для сноса никому не нужного самостроя в горах.

----------

Пема Ванчук (11.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Единственное что удручает, это то, что бюджет, видимо, бездонный, раз решили отправить за государственный счёт группу людей для сноса никому не нужного самостроя в горах.


Возможно личный конфликт, как в фильме "Левиафан".

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.02.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Или «православные» с вилами нажаловались.

----------

Kit (11.02.2016), Пема Ванчук (11.02.2016)

----------


## Chikara

> Единственное что удручает, это то, что бюджет, видимо, бездонный, раз решили отправить за государственный счёт группу людей для сноса никому не нужного самостроя в горах.


Предполагается, что бюджет как раз пополнится деньгами от налога на добычу полезных ископаемых из этой горы. Деньги пойдут на зарплату и пенсии силовикам, бюджетникам, пенсионерам и т.д., что тоже благо.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.02.2016)

----------


## Chikara

> Или «православные» с вилами нажаловались.


Улыбнуло)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Предполагается, что бюджет как раз пополнится деньгами от налога на добычу полезных ископаемых из этой горы.


Если собрались что-то делать на горе, то сразу понятны мотивы, конечно.

----------


## Ойрат

Вообщем суть такая:

1. Буддисты построили себе храм и назвали его монастырем.
2. Храм построен на горе в безлюдной местности, в восьми километрах от дороги.
3. Некто (бизнес или рпц) хочет разрушить храм.

Вот собственно и все.

Пожелаю удачи Михаилу и его соратникам! Мужества этим людям и так не занимать, раз они смогли построиться в такой глуши. Тем кто их здесь критиковал, советую пожить на природе, в глуши и построить хоть что-то, тогда поймете какой это тяжелый труд. Вы хоть можете себе представить сколько нужно усилий чтобы переносить туда сотни мешков цемента, на расстоянии восьми километров? Как в таких условиях можно быть вегетарианцем? Думайте сперва и ставьте себя на их место, прежде чем их критиковать.

----------

Сергей Хос (11.02.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Буддисты построили себе храм и назвали его монастырем.


Это не делает его монастырём. Тем более, там мужчины и женщины вместе живут.




> Как в таких условиях можно быть вегетарианцем?


Так они и не вегетарианцы. «Уральские буддисты — не вегетарианцы. Они говорят, что без мяса в суровых условиях здесь не протянут.»

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это не делает его монастырём. Тем более, там мужчины и женщины вместе живут.


А они разве заявляют о себе как о монахах? по-моему, это просто община практикующих мирян со свободным уставом, "гар" по-тибетски

----------

Kit (11.02.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Кстати в совершенно традиционном с буддийской точки зрения Иволгинском дацане, не знаю, как сейчас, но в 80-е точно все ламы были семейные. Даши Ньима, его тогдашний настоятель, жил рядом в доме с женой, детьми и скотом. (И, кстати, страдал жесткими запоями) В чем отличие?
Далай-лама в свой первый приезд в Иволгу, говорят, немало дивился такому, но особо ругать не стал, просто сказал, что лучше б им монашеское не носить, раз семьей живут )))

----------

Kit (11.02.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Пишут про причину конфликта:




> Насколько я слышал, сам настоятель начал возбухать, мол новые разработки портят ему вид. Вот ему и указали что надо быть смиреннее.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Пишут про причину конфликта:


Есть и другие версии (по ФБ местного жителя, из  Екатеринбурга):



> есть версия, что никому не нужный дорогостоящий снос народного буддийского центра, культовых построек на голых скалах это какие-нибудь наезды противников евраза, чтоб обострить политизировать ситуацию вокруг ГОКа или это разборки за кресло силового ведомства, дискредитация какого-нибудь чиновника службы судебных приставов, у которых итак лежат тысячи не исполненный затратных (маловыгодных) исполнительных листов по решениям судов..., чтоб поставить другого своего на это теплое место... )
> https://www.facebook.com/andrew.hazov?fref=ufi


Вообще, мне почему-то кажется, что ребят "пронесет", если они будут сохранять спокойствие. Скорее ГОК разорится в наше нестабильное время )))

Кстати, тут был вопрос об отличии этого проекта от покойного Мужчиля. Мне кажется, отличий немало. Прежде всего, в уровне комфортности проживания. И еще в отсутствии саморекламы.

----------

Пема Ванчук (11.02.2016), Фил (11.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (11.02.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Если кому интересно подробности от Андрей Хазов:
========================
В начале 2000-х екатеринбуржская юридическая компания Офферта сделала по моей просьбе подробную справку для буддистов Качканара - какой процедурой запрашивать, оформлять землю на горе Качканар. И качканарские буддисты, зарегистриоовав МРО в начале 2000-х подали в Администрацию г Качканар официальный зарегистрированный запрос на землеотвод интересующего квадрата под выбранным участком на голых скалах вершины горы. Администрация Качканара тех лет эти заявления документы замылила, собственный ответ по существу тогда не дала..., перенаправила в КГОКу, который отвечал буддистам, фактически, не распоряжавшегося той землей и имевшему никакого отношения к процедуре землеотвода...!!! Узаконить по-доброму не дали...
Леса на вершине расшатаны ветрами и не имеют промышленного значения по справке лесничества. Никаких полезных ископаемых под испрашиваемым участком Департамент природных ресурсов по недропользованию не обнаружил, указав, что границы основного собственно Качканарского железорудного месторождения, законсервированного на тот момент проходят в 350 метрах от испрашиваемого участка. Когда УГМК продала ЕВРАЗу Качканарский ГОК, ЕВРАЗ купил у государства в Роснедра лицензию на разработку этого "нового" месторождения, на 25 лет, разработку которого вскоре сам же заморозил до 2020 года из-за кризиса, успев разрушить отличную Качканарскую горнолыжную трассу с подъемником и уничтожить кучу федеральных лесов промыленного значения, ради геологических изысканий, уточния границ месторождения, еще не получив их в аренду от Лесничества на склоне горы Качканар.
На МРО Качканарских буддистов поступило представление Природоохранной прокуратуры о, якобы, причинении ущерба лесам, которое развалилось за несостоятельнстью, а потом новое предписание от Прокуратуры освободить "самовольно возведенные" постройки на горе в связи с планируемой ЕВРАЗом разработкой месторождения и попаданием буддийских пострек в санитарную зону вокруг карьера (там 20-50 метров)... Тогда буддисты ликвидировали официальную регистрацию МРО, добровольно лишившись правосубъектности, таким образом, лишили состоятельности претензии прокуратуры к исчезнувшей правосубъектности МРО... Потом с ЕВРАЗом шли долгие переговоры буддистов-насельников в присутствии представителя Губернатора из департамента по делам религий, и, вроде договорились, что ЕВРАЗ за свой счет перевезет насельниколв на соседний пригорок, построит туда дорогу, построит им новые культовые и жилые объекты, буддистам обещали помочь оформить землеотвод на новом месте вблизи с прежним расположением. "Старые" постройки и ступы ЕВРАЗ, вроде, обещали не разрушать !!!, за старыми постройками буддисты буду следить, но жить в прежних постройках никто не будет... Практически ничего из своих обязательств ЕВРАЗ не выполнил, так мне передавали из Качканара.
Сегодня речь может идти о претензиях уже к физ. лицам буддийского вероисповедания, проживающим на горе, построившим культовые сооружения, ставшие обхъектом туристического паломничества 3000 туристов в год из Пермского края, что возят автобусами до Косьи и иных регионов Урала, России. *Участок буддистов попал в санитарную зону карьера на какие-то 20-50 метров... и при желании можно было изменить границы разработки, но неофициальные постройки не могут служить основанием и существующее законодательство заставляет недропользователя выбирать максимально весь объем полученных недр в границах предоставленого лицензией месторождения, ничуть не оставляя...*
Веским доводом изменения границ для Заказчика недропользователя, если до начала разработки будет придан статус объектов охраны типа особо охраняемый памятников природных ландшафтов (скалы Верблюд и др) на горе Качканар, которые могли бы защитить буддийские постройки от разрушения. Это может стать единственной веской юридической причиной на сегодня для корректировки границ разрабатываемого карьера, есть, конечно, и иные варианты. Аргумент что преждепользование, земельная амнистия 15 лет тут не сработает типа из-за объекта строительства госважности... у нас могут что угодно отнять перенести, разрушить из частной собственности россиянина, прелдоставив в ином месте или компенсировав ущерб,, если права собственности граждан на объект сноса были установлены.

Короче, чиновничья придурь в чистом виде, и ничего больше. Каждая сосиска мечтает выглядеть колбасой.
К "хозяевам местности" им надо обращаться, думаю, местные садаги и так не в восторге от деятельности ГОК. )))

----------

Фил (11.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (11.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

Только до Лыковых никому дела не было.

----------


## Ойрат

Лично я считаю что это проделки Мары. Буддисты построили свой храм в отдаленной глуши, высоко в горах, вдали от дорог и населенных пунктов, и вот появляются людишки которые хотят снести их храм и постройки. Это проделки Мары, который не хочет чтобы эти мужественные и самоотверженные люди достигли Просветления.

Если храм снесут, будет международный скандал. Стопудово!

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Интересно всё-таки у людей устроено мышление. С самого начала этой темы проделками Мары считали деятельность самопровозглашённого ламы, весьма сомнительную с буддийской точки зрения, а стоило заявить о том, что «монастырь» собираются снести, проделками Мары вдруг стала деятельность властей.

----------

Ersh (14.02.2016), Ho Shim (13.02.2016), Tashi_Tsering (12.02.2016), Ануруддха (12.02.2016), Владимир Николаевич (12.02.2016), Вольдемар (12.02.2016), Дубинин (12.02.2016), Пема Ванчук (12.02.2016), Сергей Ч (10.08.2016), Фил (12.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

Аналогично со сносом ларьков в Москве, которые некоторым сразу же оказались очень нужны.
Хотя Кепка когда их ставил, предупреждал, что это временно. Просто уже успели корни пустить.

----------


## Ойрат

Я из Калмыкии. В 1917 году у нас было 108 буддийских храмов и монастырей. В 1930-е годы все они были разрушены большевиками. Сохранился только один - Хошеутовский хурул, который пытались разрушить, но не смогли. Все духовенство было репрессировано, одних вынудили снять монашеские обеты, самых стойких посадили, некоторых расстреляли. Такие же события были в Бурятии, Тыве и Монголии, позже в Тибете. Поэтому, лично я, рассматриваю возможный снос храма на Качканаре как репрессии против буддистов, все ведь прекрасно знают что в страну не пускают Е.С. Далай-ламу, несмотря на наличие трех буддийских республик, все знают о высылке Шивалхи Ринпоче и т.д. Вообщем мы тут в Калмыкии, Бурятии и Тыве сидим и прекрасно понимаем что страна движется в обьятья Мары. Ну а то что Михаил Санников кому-то не нравится, так это проблемы их восприятия. Я часто сталкивался с ситуацией когда буддисты начинали возводить культовые сооружения и некие людишки старались создавать препятствия буддистам.

----------

Монферран (12.02.2016)

----------


## Владислав Бро

> Я часто сталкивался с ситуацией когда буддисты начинали возводить культовые сооружения и некие людишки старались создавать препятствия буддистам.


- Лет 20 назад вы могли представить, что станете главным буддистом Урала? - на прощание интересуемся у Санникова.
- А я и не буддист, - хмыкает лама. - Я просто человек, который живет в гармонии с собой и миром. (Ветеран Афгана, чтобы забыть о снайперском прошлом, строит буддийский монастырь на самой высокой горе Урала)

----------

Монферран (12.02.2016)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Монастыри, если я не путаю, строятся по благословению и с разрешения, а если такого нет, то это- вряд ли можно назвать монастырем. К тому же вся история о том, что Санникову в Афганистане о буддизме рассказал некий старый афганец и потом все зевертелось, кажется типичной для как раз самозваных "гуру".

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Я из Калмыкии. В 1917 году у нас было 108 буддийских храмов и монастырей. В 1930-е годы все они были разрушены большевиками. Сохранился только один - Хошеутовский хурул, который пытались разрушить, но не смогли. Все духовенство было репрессировано, одних вынудили снять монашеские обеты, самых стойких посадили, некоторых расстреляли. Такие же события были в Бурятии, Тыве и Монголии, позже в Тибете. Поэтому, лично я, рассматриваю возможный снос храма на Качканаре как репрессии против буддистов, все ведь прекрасно знают что в страну не пускают Е.С. Далай-ламу, несмотря на наличие трех буддийских республик, все знают о высылке Шивалхи Ринпоче и т.д. Вообщем мы тут в Калмыкии, Бурятии и Тыве сидим и прекрасно понимаем что страна движется в обьятья Мары. Ну а то что Михаил Санников кому-то не нравится, так это проблемы их восприятия. Я часто сталкивался с ситуацией когда буддисты начинали возводить культовые сооружения и некие людишки старались создавать препятствия буддистам.


А зачем тут все мешать в одну кучу? Шивалха Ринпоче- аутентичный, признанный учитель, а кто уполномачивал г-на Санникова на учительство или давал ему обеты? Создание культового сооружения должно идти в сооответствии с законодательством и Дхармой, т.е. я не могу по своему почину построить у себя в огороде ступу, а потом жаловаться, что злыдни-чиновники признали ее незаконной постройкой.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.02.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Монастыри, если я не путаю, строятся по благословению и с разрешения, а если такого нет, то это- вряд ли можно назвать монастырем.


Монастырем это называется, ясное дело, по недоразумению. По смыслу это свободное поселение практикующих буддистов, дело в общем-то неплохое. Если досужие газетчики называют это монастырем, так они просто других слов не знают, и им нужно, чтоб материал броско смотрелся.
А по факту - интересно: есть ли достоверные свидетельства, где сам Санников говорит о себе что он монах?  есть ли достоверные свидетельства о том, что в этой общине посвящают в монахи?  есть ли достоверные свидетельства, что там давали тантрические посвящения? или это все слухи? если слухи, то их распространение - клевета, по всем буддийским канонам )))
Санников - типичный харизматический лидер. Само по себе это не хорошо и не плохо. Но если ответ на три приведенные выше вопроса будет отрицательный, то его деятельность, несомненно, должна вызывать уважение. А действия местной администрации и руководства ГОК - наоборот. А все кто эмоционально встают на сторону чиновничьего произвола, пусть представят, что сами попали под каток. Здесь от этого никто не застрахован, даже самый законопослушный гражданин.




> а кто уполномачивал г-на Санникова на учительство или давал ему обеты?


Что именно вы называете учительством, и откуда известно, что Санникову кто-то давал обеты?




> я не могу по своему почину построить у себя в огороде ступу, а потом жаловаться, что злыдни-чиновники признали ее незаконной постройкой.


Считаете такое положение дел нормальным? ))))

----------

Александр С (14.02.2016), Фил (12.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

В огороде можео ступу построить. Один часовню по строил и часы служит.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.02.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А по факту - интересно: есть ли достоверные свидетельства, где сам Санников говорит о себе что он монах?  есть ли достоверные свидетельства о том, что в этой общине посвящают в монахи?


Информация с официального сайта:

«По результатам вступительного собеседования был определён в группу, специализировавшуюся по буддийской Тантре, которую отбирал лама Пема Джанг (Дарма-Доди Жалсараев), и *принял монашеские обеты* под именем Тензин Докшит.»

«Храм „Шадчуплинг” строится силами самого Тензина Докшита и немногочисленной общины лиц, *принявших у него начальные монашеские обеты*.»

Потому — нет, не случайно называется монастырём. Вы бы хоть проверяли факты немного перед тем, как браться защищать шарлатанов.

----------

Дондог (29.07.2016), Пема Ванчук (12.02.2016), Сергей Хос (12.02.2016)

----------


## Chikara

> Информация с официального сайта:
> 
> «По результатам вступительного собеседования был определён в группу, специализировавшуюся по буддийской Тантре, которую отбирал лама Пема Джанг (Дарма-Доди Жалсараев), и *принял монашеские обеты* под именем Тензин Докшит.»
> 
> «Храм „Шадчуплинг” строится силами самого Тензина Докшита и немногочисленной общины лиц, *принявших у него начальные монашеские обеты*.»
> 
> Потому — нет, не случайно называется монастырём. Вы бы хоть проверяли факты немного перед тем, как браться защищать шарлатанов.


Почему "шарлатаны", если Вы сами пишите, что они приняли монашеские обеты у ламы Пема Джанг?

----------


## Ойрат

Есть суть дела, а есть вещи вокруг сути. Суть в том что буддисты построили в глуши храм, ступу и жилые помещения. И их хотят снести власти. Разговоры об аутентичности "монастыря" который скорее "медитационный центр" и "настоятеле" который скорее "руководитель буддийской общины" - ВТОРИЧНЫ!!!!!

Я поспрашивал знающих людей и вот о чем мне рассказали. Михаил воевал семь лет в Афганистане, после чего приехав в СССР стал буддистом, приезжал строить кагьюпинскую Ступу Просветления в Элисте. В итоге своих духовных поисков он нашел это место на Качканаре и там оборудовал в пещере свой личный ритод, где провел несколько лет выполняя буддийские практики. После пяти лет ритрита (скорее нестрогого), он занялся строительством Ступы, после чего ему стали помогать уральские буддисты. В итоге за несколько лет появился данный культовый комплекс. 

Если искать параллели, то мне он напоминает Василия Репку, ученика Дандарона, который много лет прожил в ритрите, в тайге. Лично я бы гордился бы такими людьми, если бы они были у нас в Калмыкии (имею ввиду тех то живет в уединении, вдали от цивилизации, в ритрите). Да и сам тяжелейший труд строительства данного комплекса, вдали от дорог, электричества и благ цивилизации, вызывает глубокое уважение, победы им!

----------

Сергей Хос (12.02.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы бы хоть проверяли факты немного перед тем, как браться защищать шарлатанов.


Ну ладно, может оно и так. Просто мне почему-то симпатичны эти ребята )))

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Почему "шарлатаны", если Вы сами пишите, что они приняли монашеские обеты у ламы Пема Джанг?


Потому что г-н Санников заявляет о том, что учился в Иволгинском дацане в период, когда там достоверно не было русских учеников. И потом —один гецул разве имеет право давать монашеские обеты?

----------

Дондог (29.07.2016), Пема Ванчук (12.02.2016)

----------


## Chikara

> Потому что г-н Санников заявляет о том, что учился в Иволгинском дацане в период, когда там достоверно не было русских учеников. И потом —один гецул разве имеет право давать монашеские обеты?


Тут я заметил информация разная идет и еще будет идти, не будем делать категоричных выводов. Но я также на стороне этих ребят. Жалко тех дяденек и тетенек, которые будут рушить храм.

----------


## Ойрат

Вкратце.

1. Гецул может давать обеты генина (имхо). В Бурятии ламскую одежду носят и генины, и гецули.
2. К Дарма Доди приезжали многие русские буддисты. Многие получали от него посвящения.
3. Всегда можно пригласить в общину аутентичного Учителя и привести все в соответствии с канонами.

Я бы посоветовал данной общине, после того как минует угроза сноса их комплекса, пригласить к себе какого-нибудь хорошего Учителя который и дал бы все необходимые посвящения и наставления. Тогда все вопросы к ним исчезнут. Но сперва надо спасти комплекс.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.02.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Да, только ведь обеты геньена это не монашеские обеты. Геньен —это мирянин, монах это минимум обеты рабджунга. А кто может давать обеты рабджунга?

----------

Дондог (29.07.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Потому что г-н Санников заявляет о том, что учился в Иволгинском дацане в период, когда там достоверно не было русских учеников.


Это не верно. Я сам видел русских учеников в тот период в Иволге. Санникова не помню, а вот Мужчиль, с которым я тогда познакомился, мне запомнился.
Но он уже тогда производил странное впечатление своими рассказами про боевые искусства: "алмазные доспехи" и всякое такое. Но тогда вообще было время чудиков, так что это довольно органично смотрелось. А на посвящении Авалокитешвары, которое в 90-м там давал Далай-лама, в первом ряду сидел Баркашов (тот самый))))

----------

Дондог (29.07.2016), Фил (12.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (13.02.2016), Шавырин (12.02.2016)

----------


## Ойрат

Насколько я понимаю за Уралом сильное влияние бурятской версии буддизма, в которой принявшие обеты генина воспринимаются как "ламы" и "монахи". Возможно это и вводит в заблуждение при разных интервью и т.д. 

Да в 90-е годы много людей приходило "в буддизм" случайно, насколько я знаю в Бурятию приезжало много "интересных" людей. 

Один рассказывал мне как пошел в тайгу "просить посвящение" у Репки. Пришел туда пьяным))), Репка его вышвырнул из своего ритода со словами:*"В тантру колхозом не ходят"*))))). Я эту фразу часто вспоминаю глядя на движухи некоторых.

----------

Дондог (29.07.2016)

----------


## Ойрат

Сейчас в Бурятии, в Кижингинском районе, в длительном ритрите, живут более 10 лет два ученика Дандарона - Ирина Лаврова и Дмитрий Рыбалко. Вот на кого надо равняться. Мы (в РФ) пожалуй уже прошли этапы строительства всяких храмов, Ступ и прочего. Пора переводить количество в качество, так считаю. Даешь ритоды и возможность уйти в ритрит каждому буддисту!

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Сейчас в Бурятии, в Кижингинском районе, в длительном ритрите, живут более 10 лет два ученика Дандарона - Ирина Лаврова и Дмитрий Рыбалко. Вот на кого надо равняться. Мы (в РФ) пожалуй уже прошли этапы строительства всяких храмов, Ступ и прочего. Пора переводить количество в качество, так считаю. Даешь ритоды и возможность уйти в ритрит каждому буддисту!


Ага, покинем каменные джунгли, в лесу палатки установим и сей "дхармический дауншифтинг" нам принесет большой буин :Smilie: 
В затвор-то, наверное, надо не по своему почину, а спросясь у учителя благословения уходить. Тут вспоминается как Сюй-Юнь аскетствовал в горах, питаясь родниковой водой и сосновыми иголками, а потом наставник в монастыре за это Сюй Юня отчитал и наставил на правильный путь.

----------

Дондог (29.07.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Забавно: некоторые всерьез полагают, что неукоснительное следование правилам им что-то гарантирует.
А чем чтение книжек на горе хуже беготни по Индии вслед за очередным ламой - мне лично непонятно. Но большая часть вполне уважаемых буддистов из Европейской части так живет )))

----------

Дондог (29.07.2016), Сергей Ч (10.08.2016), Чагна Дордже (13.02.2016), Шавырин (13.02.2016)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Забавно: некоторые всерьез полагают, что неукоснительное следование правилам им что-то гарантирует.
> А чем чтение книжек на горе хуже беготни по Индии вслед за очередным ламой - мне лично непонятно. Но большая часть вполне уважаемых буддистов из Европейской части так живет )))


Так читать книжки можно и дома,не обязательно для этого лезть в горы и нарушать федеральное законодательство.

----------

Дондог (29.07.2016), Фил (12.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (13.02.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так читать книжки можно и дома,не обязательно для этого лезть в горы и нарушать федеральное законодательство.


Да можно и вообще не читать. Главное же - это федеральное (!) законодательство.
Кстати, совсем недавно было время (я его даже застал отчасти), когда само чтение определенных книжек (в том числе и по Дхарме), на горе ли, дома ли, уже было нарушением федерального законодательства. Так что это грозное заклинание, "федеральное законодательство", у меня вызывает по большей части иронию, извините уж. Никак не могу отнесись к вашим словам всерьез.

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (11.08.2016), Дондог (29.07.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Да можно и вообще не читать. Главное же - это федеральное (!) законодательство.
> Кстати, совсем недавно было время (я его даже застал отчасти), когда само чтение определенных книжек (в том числе и по Дхарме), на горе ли, дома ли, уже было нарушением федерального законодательства. Так что это грозное заклинание, "федеральное законодательство", у меня вызывает по большей части иронию, извините уж. Никак не могу отнесись к вашим словам всерьез.


У меня ощущение, что у Санникова присутствует какой-то эпатаж. У Вас нет такого ощущения?

Как можно было узнать, какие именно книжки я читаю?

Никто же не сносил постройки Лыковых на Абакане. Наоборот, помогали.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> У меня ощущение, что у Санникова присутствует какой-то эпатаж. У Вас нет такого ощущения?


Харизматик обычно эпатирует обывателя самой своей харизматичностью, так что ваше впечатление вполне объяснимо.




> Как можно было узнать, какие именно книжки я читаю?


Один мой приятель (74-й год), тогда студент 1 курса Пединститута (Литературный факультет), отправившись с группой "на картошку" взял с собой Евангелие и хранил под подушкой. Это заметил староста группы и донес. Было разбирательство и парня отчислили. Был даже такой анекдот: "На вопрос следователя "От кого у вас Евангеоие?" отвечайте: "От Матфея" ))))

----------

Дондог (29.07.2016), Чагна Дордже (13.02.2016)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Да можно и вообще не читать. Главное же - это федеральное (!) законодательство.
> Кстати, совсем недавно было время (я его даже застал отчасти), когда само чтение определенных книжек (в том числе и по Дхарме), на горе ли, дома ли, уже было нарушением федерального законодательства. Так что это грозное заклинание, "федеральное законодательство", у меня вызывает по большей части иронию, извините уж. Никак не могу отнесись к вашим словам всерьез.


Вот этот момент- "само чтение определенных книжек (в том числе и по Дхарме), на горе ли, дома ли, уже было нарушением федерального законодательства" меня, как юриста зацепил. Пруфы есть? Да хоть сочинения Алоизыча читать можно невозбранно, вот возле метро раздавать определенную литературу не стоит, да и любую литературу.

----------

Дондог (29.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (13.02.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Пруфы есть?


Я же уточнил: в относительно недавнем прошлом. Федерального законодательство - вещь эфемерная, сегодня такое, завтра другое. Не говоря уж о том, что закон - как дышло. Если б там стояли не буддийские ступы какого-то нищеброда, а почтенная дача, скажем, патриарха, летел бы оттуда ГОК быстрее собственного визга, причем при полном соблюдением федерального законодательства. Так что не стоит так уж силно на нем зацикливаться. Одна лишь Дхарма вечна ))))

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (11.08.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Харизматик обычно эпатирует обывателя самой своей харизматичностью, так что ваше впечатление вполне объяснимо.
> 
> Один мой приятель (74-й год), тогда студент 1 курса Пединститута (Литературный факультет), отправившись с группой "на картошку" взял с собой Евангелие и хранил под подушкой. Это заметил староста группы и донес. Было разбирательство и парня отчислили. Был даже такой анекдот: "На вопрос следователя "От кого у вас Евангеоие?" отвечайте: "От Матфея" ))))


Зачем он взял на картошку? Я же говорил - дома кто узнает?
Это не акт гражданского неповиновения.
Акт гражданского неповиновения публичный и исключает насилие. Санникову достаточно просто ничего не делать и никуда из монастыря не уходить.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Зачем он взял на картошку? Я же говорил - дома кто узнает?


Знаете, Фил. я в 80-х дважды был под обыском (домашним) и несколько раз на допросах (занимался нелегальным тиражированием религ. литературы). Так что вы лучше меня на эту тему не заводите )))))

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (11.08.2016), Дондог (29.07.2016)

----------


## Фил

Либо уж прятатся и все отрицать, либо не прятаться и идти на костер. Срединный путь в данном случае это обычная политика, совершенно бездуховная.

----------


## Фил

> Знаете, Фил. я в 80-х дважды был под обыском (домашним) и несколько раз на допросах (занимался нелегальным тиражированием религ. литературы). Так что вы лучше меня на эту тему не заводите )))))


Я не завожу, наоборот, это очень интересно.
Но "читать книги дома" в Вашем случае, я так понимаю, это не только чтение книг дома?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Либо уж прятатся и все отрицать, либо не прятаться и идти на костер. Срединный путь в данном случае жто обычная политика, совершенно бездуховная.


Обывательский максимализм хорош своей безопасностью для самого максималиста. ))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но "читать книги дома" в Вашем случае, я так понимаю, это не только чтение книг дома?


А какая разница? мы же о достоинствах "федерального законодательства" говорим. Если бывает такое "федеральное законодательство", которое создает угрозу для свободы чтения книжек в любом месте (а не только дома), то грош ему цена. И это ставит под сомнение саму незыблемость ценности  "федерального законодательства" как такового.
Поэтому я с уважением отношусь к законам человеческим и Дхармическим. Но когда мне человек, якобы не чуждый Дхармы, начинает втирать за  "федеральное типа, законодательство", я смеюсь. Простите мой французский )))

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (11.08.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Обывательский максимализм хорош своей безопасностью для самого максималиста. ))


Я не представляю себя в противостоянии с аморфным безликим государственным Големом. Тут же ничего личного. Это очень большая будет для него честь.

----------


## Фил

> А какая разница? мы же о достоинствах "федерального законодательства" говорим. Если бывает такое "федеральное законодательство", которое создает угрозу для свободы чтения книжек в любом месте (а не только дома), то грош ему цена. И это ставит под сомнение саму незыблемость ценности  "федерального законодательства" как такового.
> Поэтому я с уважением отношусь к законам человеческим и Дхармическим. Но когда мне человек, якобы не чуждый Дхармы, начинает втирать за  "федеральное типа, законодательство", я смеюсь. Простите мой французский )))


Глеб имел в виду, я так понимаю, бессмысленность происходящего. Конечно законодательство это не скрижаль. Но это мы у него спросить можем.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я не представляю себя в противостоянии с аморфным безликим государственным Големом.


Это понятно. Но бывает, что человек попадает в такие обстоятельства просто волею судьбы (а в полной безопасности лишь тот, кто ничего не делает).
Я выше публиковал рассказ человека, который в курсе этой истории и помогал им на юр. уровне. Ребята пытались по-честному, но все уперлось в простое нежелание Голема пойти навстречу нищеброду. Будь то человек почтенный (как, к примеру, известный Кирилл, под дачу которого вырубили часть реликтового леса в Пицунде), и "федеральное законодательство" сразу повернулось бы к нему лицом. А тут вот нет, да еще и досужие буддисты норовят пнуть: "федеральное, мол, законодательство". Довольно мерзко это смотрится, если честно.

----------

Фил (12.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

Бороться с машиной голыми руками или даже другими машинами - бессмысленно. Но машина достаточно глупая, ее можно обыграть.


То что Санников от безысходности собирается вести войну, это ужасно. Нельзя принимать правила игры.
А правила здесь: ты убегаешь - я догоняю.

----------


## Фил

Вот Глеб, например, молодец в ситуации с Еше Другом. Волны "праведного" гнева накатывают и угасают. А ему хоть бы что.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Ну,  в общем, подробности по поводу Качканара

----------

Дондог (29.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (13.02.2016)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Ну,  в общем, подробности по поводу Качканара


Цитата из текста:




> В августе этого года наша община наладила связь с другими буддийскими организациями, от которых мы получили заключения о культовой значимости ступ и уникальности этого места.


Какие именно общины? Есть достоверная информация от них?

А по всему делу. То есть, у ребят вообще нет никаких законных оснований требовать землю. Чистый самозахват. Он там упоминает томских кришнаитов. Ну, так они выиграли дело в суде. Пусть в суде и решает свое дело. А тут какое-то политизирование, эмоции (ветереан Афганистана) и целый набор манипуляций.




> Монастырь основан в 1995 году ламой русского происхождения Тензином Докшитом (Михаилом Васильевичем Санниковым) по поручению его бурятского наставника, бывшего настоятеля Иволгинского дацана Пема Джанга (Дарма Доди Жалсараева)


А в Иволгиский Дацан обратиться нельзя? Такие поручения не могут не быть на контроле у организации.

----------

Дондог (29.07.2016), Пема Ванчук (13.02.2016), Чагна Дордже (13.02.2016), Шавырин (10.07.2019)

----------


## Ho Shim

> А по факту - интересно: есть ли достоверные свидетельства, где сам Санников говорит о себе что он монах?  есть ли достоверные свидетельства о том, что в этой общине посвящают в монахи?  есть ли достоверные свидетельства, что там давали тантрические посвящения? или это все слухи? если слухи, то их распространение - клевета, по всем буддийским канонам )))
> Санников - типичный харизматический лидер. Само по себе это не хорошо и не плохо. *Но если ответ на три приведенные выше вопроса будет отрицательный, то его деятельность, несомненно, должна вызывать уважение. А действия местной администрации и руководства ГОК - наоборот.* А все кто эмоционально встают на сторону чиновничьего произвола, пусть представят, что сами попали под каток. Здесь от этого никто не застрахован, даже самый законопослушный гражданин.


Не совсем понятно, почему если уважительно относится к одному, то сразу надо осуждать оппонента. Насколько я понимаю, администрация и ГОК даже не обсуждают качества буддийского наставника, а апеллируют просто к законодательству. А все кто эмоционально встают на сторону человека, который _попал под каток_, пусть покажут какие законы нарушают гос. органы?  :Wink: 
Я не спорю, примеров тому масса бывает. Но каждый случай это всегда отдельная история.

----------

Дондог (29.07.2016)

----------


## Фил

Вот скажите. Стал бы Евраз разгонять группу бомжей поселившихся на горе и как бы он это сделал? Подал в суд? На бомжей? Менты?
Ну раз разогнали бы, второй. Потом бы им это надоело. А по моему менты пешком на гору вообще бы не полезли.
Зачем вообще с катком заигрывать?
Евраз бы с ними договаривался, если бы ему это нужно было. А для государства они бы прозрачны были.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Почему мне наплевать на это дело? Что-то не так?

----------

Вольдемар (13.02.2016), Дондог (29.07.2016)

----------


## Фил

А здесь они сами вписались. И юрлицо есть у них, и ИНН и БИК. А у Евраза 150 штатных юристов, которые эти мелкие юрлица сотнями давят за зарплату.

Пусть там часовню рядом со ступой построят и освятят и крест огромный и студента-семинариста какого нибудь рукоположенного пригласят с горящим взором. А то занимаются каким то сатанизмом и дьявола на весь Качканар вызывают  :Smilie: 

Будет межконфессиональный религиозный комплекс. Можно еще мини-мечеть, синагогу и большой портрет Путина ко всему этому прибить.
Кто будет сносить?

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> А здесь они сами вписались. И юрлицо есть у них, и ИНН и БИК. А у Евраза 150 штатных юристов, которые эти мелкие юрлица сотнями давят за зарплату.
> 
> Пусть там часовню рядом со ступой построят и освятят и крест огромный и студента-семинариста какого нибудь рукоположенного пригласят с горящим взором. А то занимаются каким то сатанизмом и дьявола на весь Качканар вызывают 
> 
> Будет межконфессиональный религиозный комплекс. Можно еще мини-мечеть, синагогу и большой портрет Путина ко всему этому прибить.
> Кто будет сносить?


У Санникова такой экуменизм, наверное, нашел бы отклик:



> "- А вообще Бог есть?
> 
> - Буддизм считает, что люди могут верить или не верить в Бога, но обсуждать его наличие абсолютно бессмысленно."
> http://www.kchetverg.ru/2010/03/15/m...svoj-monastyr/


Это, выходит, те буддисты, которые опровергали креационистские идеи, занимались абсолютно бессмысленным занятием?

----------

Дондог (29.07.2016), Фил (13.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

Санников сам говорит про себя, что он не буддист. Так что православный храм вообще бы ему никак бы не помешал.
А жалобы "а вот на соседней горе церковь построили и ничего" выглядят жалко.
Чего то там все совсем не так.
Какой то банальный личный конфликт.
А православный храм ни у кого рука сносить не поднимется - испугаются, как бы чего не вышло.
Даже если это будет хрен знает что не сертифицированное РПЦ - кто узнает?

----------


## Ersh

Ну в общем понятно, что на гору были виды у ГОКа давно, поэтому Санникову вежливо ничего не землеотводили. А он построил хутор с блекджеком и послушницами, и ступами прикрылся. Был бы он ламой подчиненный ЦДУБу, ему бы или помогли решить вопрос, или запретили бы самостийничать. А сейчас он сам себя загнал в тупик. И ступы под угрозой разрушения не из-за ГОКа, а из-за самонадеянности и дилетантизма Санникова.
"С самого начала было понятно, что все это будет глючить и тормозить".

----------

Дондог (29.07.2016), Кеин (15.02.2016), Пема Ванчук (14.02.2016), Фил (14.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (14.02.2016)

----------


## Ho Shim

> \...\
> 
> А православный храм ни у кого рука сносить не поднимется - испугаются, как бы чего не вышло.
> Даже если это будет хрен знает что не сертифицированное РПЦ - кто узнает?


Заинтересовался вопросом. Собственно Гугл.
По распоряжению *сатанинской* власти г. Пенза в п. Победа приставы снесли храм и колокольню (ВИДЕО)




> "Вы меня простите, на светлой седьмице после Пасхи Христовой, ломать кресты... Это... бесчеловечно. Как поднялся ковш на крест я не понимаю"


А ситуация зеркальная - Мара/Сатана, (но не совсем, самозахвата вроде не было) незаконная постройка, долги, приставы, предписания. Старец бумажки бесовские видимо просто игнорировал, хотя переговоры с общиной вели долго.

П.С. А постройки жалко, добротный двор был. И колокол знатный на видео засветился.

----------

Дондог (29.07.2016), Фил (14.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (14.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

Однако 8 лет мурыжили, тем не менее, а не за одну ночь  :Smilie:  и не без поддержки рпц снесли, которая обозначили ее статус, как псевдоправославная.
http://www.penza-press.ru/lenta-novo...ovskoj-obiteli

И то после того, как к ним тысячами паломники стали ездить.
В рпц заносить надо, вобщем  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (29.07.2016)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Однако 8 лет мурыжили, тем не менее, а не за одну ночь  и не без поддержки рпц снесли
> http://www.penza-press.ru/lenta-novo...ovskoj-obiteli
> 
> И то после того, как к ним тысячами паломники стали ездить.
> В рпц заносить надо, вобщем


Да, там посмотреть есть что. Собственное православие со скелетироваными останками, святым старцем Алексием и без богомерзкого ИНН. _«Как следует из материалов дела и не отрицалось сторонами, никаких мер по легализации самовольно возведенных построек ответчик не предпринимал»_

Собственно, в России множество буддийских (и не только, и далеко не православных) организаций занимаются своими делами - *покупают землю, регистрируют все по уму, занимаются законной деятельностью*, и никто им не запрещает книжек своих чудных читать. За исключением отдельных эксцессов, почти все из которых заканчиваются далеко не левиафаном. Чего и всем желаю.

А кстати, вообще такое возможно, поселиться где-то на фед. земле, а потом оформить все на себя или юр. лицо? Не силен в законодательстве. Есть какие-то реальные механизмы такого процесса?

----------

Дондог (29.07.2016), Пема Ванчук (14.02.2016), Фил (14.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

Что-то такое есть. Типа если 20 лет пользуешься и никто не возражает, то можно выкупить по кадастровой стоимости. 
Только тут вопрос, если это заимка Лыковых на Абакане, зачем ее выкупать и оформлять в собственность? Она и так кроме них и медведей никому не нужна, а медведям Росреестр пофиг.

А если это земля в центре города, то даже при наличии собственности ее могут изъять под государственные нужды с выплатой компенсации (что и показано в фильме Левиафан).

Т.е. это собственность это такая великая фикция для рабов, чтобы они работали еще больше и еще друг за другом следили, копошились бы там, не замечая, кто собственник на самом деле.

Я уверен, что в тайге полно хуторов, как у Лыковых, просто мы о них ничего не знаем, потому что им от нас ничего не надо.

----------

Ersh (14.02.2016), Дондог (29.07.2016)

----------


## Фил

Я думаю, не будет никто Санникова сносить. Оставят все в подвешенном состоянии. Экскаватор туда не проедет, а войну тоже устраивать никому не интересно - кто это будет оплачивать? Ни электричества ни газа у них нет, отключать нечего.
Что ему могут сделать?
Это как Метеора. Там же аналогичная ситуация была - уже больше 1000 лет стоит. Если они еще дорогу испортят, которая туда ведет!

Только вот если Евразу этот участок действительно нужен - то и чемоданом бумажек не отмахаешься.

----------


## Фил

А судебные иски-писки напоминают мне бодание с быком. Кто будет бодаться с быком? Даже тореадор с ним не бодается, а исподтишка кинжалом закалывает.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Что такое есть. Типа если 20 лет пользуешься и никто не возражает, то можно выкупить по кадастровой стоимости. 
> Только тут вопрос, если это заимка Лыковых на Абакане, зачем ее выкупать и оформлять в собственность? Она и так кроме них и медведей никому не нужна, а медведям Росреестр пофиг. Я уверен, что в тайге полно хуторов, как у Лыковых, просто мы о них ничего не знаем, потому что им от нас ничего не надо.


Может быть. Из моего опыта, лесники/егеря/охотники всякие левые домики жгут/разоряют, чтоб там браконьеры и всякие лихие личности не тусовались. Если нормальные люди, то уживаются. До поры до времени. Вот и Санникова 20 лет никто не трогал. Вот и думай - выкупать/оформлять или авось так сойдет)




> Я думаю, не будет никто Санникова сносить. Оставят все в подвешенном состоянии. Экскаватор туда не проедет, а войну тоже устраивать никому не интересно - кто это будет оплачивать? Ни электричества ни газа у них нет, отключать нечего.
> Что ему могут сделать?


Так он в санитарно-защитную зону попал. За него никто на себя ответственность брать не будет. Поэтому, придется съезжать видимо.




> Только вот если Евразу этот участок действительно нужен - то и чемоданом бумажек не отмахаешься.


Мара, короче говоря, _сатанинский комбинат_))  :Wink:

----------

Пема Ванчук (14.02.2016), Фил (14.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (14.02.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Что такое есть. Типа если 20 лет пользуешься и никто не возражает, то можно выкупить по кадастровой стоимости. 
> Только тут вопрос, если это заимка Лыковых на Абакане, зачем ее выкупать и оформлять в собственность? Она и так кроме них и медведей никому не нужна, а медведям Росреестр пофиг.
> 
> А если это земля в центре города, то даже при наличии собственности ее могут изъять под государственные нужды с выплатой компенсации (что и показано в фильме Левиафан).
> 
> Т.е. это собственность это такая великая фикция для рабов, чтобы они работали еще больше и еще друг за другом следили, копошились бы там, не замечая, кто собственник на самом деле.
> 
> Я уверен, что в тайге полно хуторов, как у Лыковых, просто мы о них ничего не знаем, потому что им от нас ничего не надо.


Собственно, право собственности это как раз право на компенсацию в случае изъятия.

----------

Ho Shim (14.02.2016), Дондог (29.07.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Собственно, право собственности это как раз право на компенсацию в случае изъятия.


Все таки, если у меня право собственности, то никто у меня ничего изымать не имеет права никакого. Это я решаю.
Но фактически это разрешение на временное использование и получение компенсации в случае изъятие, причем размер компенсации  - сколько дадут.
И это в том числе и в кичащихся священным правом частной собственности США.
Помните историю с Бешеным Бульдозером? (Я уж молчу про изъятие земли у индейцев, но это вроде как бы и не люди вообще)

http://exkavator.ru/main/news/inf_news/~id=10396

----------


## Фил

Кстати, если никакого имущества нет, то отвязаться от государства очень просто - стать апатридом (лицом без гражданства)
Ну вообще никто и никак докопаться не сможет. 
Получить паспорт Нансена - даже депортировать не смогут, ибо - некуда  :Smilie: 

Я где то читал, в Москве человек живет, который в 1991 году не поменял паспорт СССР.
Все. Чиновники стонут от него просто  :Smilie:

----------


## Ho Shim

> Все таки, если у меня право собственности, то никто у меня ничего изымать не имеет права никакого. Это я решаю.


Совсем *частной* собственности никогда и нигде не было, это понятие как абсолютно черное тело. А Будда говорил, что законы государства надо соблюдать. Для этого надо юридической грамотностью минимальной обладать. Тем более людям, которые какими-то организационными делами занимаются. Но это тема для отдельного разговора.

----------

Ersh (14.02.2016), Дондог (29.07.2016), Кеин (15.02.2016), Фил (14.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (14.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Совсем *частной* собственности никогда и нигде не было, это понятие как абсолютно черное тело.


Ну почему же?
Например глаз или зуб. Или одежда, зубная щетка.
Это действительно, частная собственность.
А проблемы начинаются, когда говорят, что вот этот дом, он тоже самое что мой зуб - он мой.
А это не соответствует действительности. Т.е. - это такая политическая игра, только все уже забыли, когда именно она началась.

----------


## Фил

> А Будда говорил, что законы государства надо соблюдать.


Тут "надо" в значении, "по другому не получится".
Также как, в "тундре надо надевать тулуп, а не гавайскую рубашку"
Никто не запрещает, однако  :Wink:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Все таки, если у меня право собственности, то никто у меня ничего изымать не имеет права никакого. Это я решаю.
> Но фактически это разрешение на временное использование и получение компенсации в случае изъятие, причем размер компенсации  - сколько дадут.
> И это в том числе и в кичащихся священным правом частной собственности США.
> Помните историю с Бешеным Бульдозером? (Я уж молчу про изъятие земли у индейцев, но это вроде как бы и не люди вообще)
> 
> http://exkavator.ru/main/news/inf_news/~id=10396


Священным и неприкосновенным право частной собственности было в эпоху феодализма. Однако, это привело к неэффективному использованию земли, а потребности в земле продолжали возрастать. Поэтому священность и неприкосновенность стали ограничивать. А Химейера кто ж не помнит. Но там очень быстро восстановили город засчёт страховых выплат. А насчёт «сколько дадут» —это определяет государство, поэтому вопрос в конечном итоге в эффективности государства, т.е. в его способности адекватно учитывать интересы различных слоёв населения.

----------

Фил (14.02.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Что-то такое есть. Типа если 20 лет пользуешься и никто не возражает, то можно выкупить по кадастровой стоимости.


Всё равно, как в данном случае, нужно землеотвод из одного земельного фонда в другой делать. И дальше узаконивать строительство. Причём по всем необходимым инстанциям (а их уйма и ещё немножко, наберётся : ). 
А так земля там, насколько понимаю, не под застройку, и если есть полезные ископаемые то только в аренду можно на длительный строк можно взять, с соответствующей рентой и при  помощи нужных юристов.

----------

Ho Shim (14.02.2016), Фил (14.02.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Не, все-таки молодцы ребята, радуют они меня )))
http://realty.newsru.com/article/10feb2016/buddmonastyr

Кстати, забавная деталь: оказывается ГОК (в составе Евраза) принадлежит Абрамовичу.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Интересно, тутошние радетели законности и права полагают, что право этого субъекта распоряжаться тем что он в свое время "прихватизировал", получено им справедливо? А клочок пустующей земли, которую у него (у его комбината) оттяпали эти злыдни в рясах - это, конечно, преступление века )))
Ну, буддисты, вы даете ))))

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Не, все-таки молодцы ребята, радуют они меня )))
> http://realty.newsru.com/article/10feb2016/buddmonastyr
> 
> Кстати, забавная деталь: оказывается ГОК (в составе Евраза) принадлежит Абрамовичу. 
> Интересно, тутошние радетели законности и права полагают, что право этого субъекта распоряжаться тем что он в свое время "прихватизировал", получено им справедливо? А клочок пустующей земли, которую у него (у его комбината) оттяпали эти злыдни в рясах - это, конечно, преступление века )))
> Ну, буддисты, вы даете ))))


Вы же разве не помните марксистское определение права, как воли господствующих классов, возведенной  в ранг закона?

----------

Фил (14.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Интересно, тутошние радетели законности и права полагают, что право этого субъекта распоряжаться тем что он в свое время "прихватизировал", получено им справедливо? )


 Украдено.

----------


## Фил

> Не, все-таки молодцы ребята, радуют они меня )))


А чем порадовали? Там все печально.
Не даст им ничего Абрамович, это 110%

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Не, все-таки молодцы ребята, радуют они меня )))
> http://realty.newsru.com/article/10feb2016/buddmonastyr
> 
> Кстати, забавная деталь: оказывается ГОК (в составе Евраза) принадлежит Абрамовичу. 
> Интересно, тутошние радетели законности и права полагают, что право этого субъекта распоряжаться тем что он в свое время "прихватизировал", получено им справедливо? А клочок пустующей земли, которую у него (у его комбината) оттяпали эти злыдни в рясах - это, конечно, преступление века )))
> Ну, буддисты, вы даете ))))


Пусть даже и несправедливо, это не сделает ни законным, ни справедливым, самовольное строительство на не принадлежащей тебе земле фермы для проживания практикующих буддистов. Или украсть у вора клочок земли, которую он украл, это не воровство?

----------


## Фил

@*Сергей Хос*, радетели законности не ради "мира-во-всем-мире" радеют, а просто из техники безопасности. Ну как там, медведя в берлоге палкой не тыкать, например.

----------


## Фил

> Пусть даже и несправедливо, это не сделает ни законным, ни справедливым, самовольное строительство на не принадлежащей тебе земле фермы для проживания практикующих буддистов.


Но вот тут я бы поспорил, как земля вообще кому то может принадлежать?
Она народное достояние.
Пусть договариваются.

----------


## Фил

А то кончится как в мультфильме Ку.
Абрамович скупит всю землю РФ, все перед ним на карачках будут ползать, а он на всех - плевать.
Он уже каких то лесов себе прикупил, по моему.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Но вот тут я бы поспорил, как земля вообще кому то может принадлежать?
> Она народное достояние.
> Пусть договариваются.


Тогда вопрос в том, каким образом народ делегировал правительству права распоряжаться своим достоянием, т.е. опять к структуре государства.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы же разве не помните марксистское определение права, как воли господствующих классов, возведенной  в ранг закона?


Так речь же о другом: об эмоциональном соучастии. Вот я лично рад тому, что право (фиктивное с объективной т.зр.) Абрамовича в данном случае нарушено, и в этом нарушении я вижу восстановление справедливости.
А когда мне начинают указывать на принцип права как на нечто незыблемое, самим господомбогом установленное, мне смешно.

Особенно когда это делают "буддисты", для которых, в их личных суждениях, по идее, в первую очередь должны бы быть актуальны законы Дхармические и человеческие. А вовсе не абрамовичевские.

----------

Александр С (16.02.2016), Фил (14.02.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> @*Сергей Хос*, радетели законности не ради "мира-во-всем-мире" радеют, а просто из техники безопасности. Ну как там, медведя в берлоге палкой не тыкать, например.


О, на это у буддистов есть Защитники. Вы просто не в курсе. )))

----------


## Фил

> А когда мне начинают указывать на принцип права как на нечто незыблемое, самим господомбогом установленное, мне смешно.


 У нас не "право" (jus), у нас "закон" (lex) 
Это два разных понятия.
Легисты по сути - текстоведы (фарисеи)
А права у всех должны быть равны.

----------

Пема Ванчук (14.02.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Пусть даже и несправедливо, это не сделает ни законным, ни справедливым, самовольное строительство на не принадлежащей тебе земле фермы для проживания практикующих буддистов. Или украсть у вора клочок земли, которую он украл, это не воровство?


На момент поселения это была федеральная собственность, то есть общая, то есть отчасти и их тоже.
Потом, напоминаю, там речь о 200 м. "зоны отчуждения" карьера.
Тут дело просто в том, что чиновники в таких делах идут на принцип и всегда стремятся "уесть" просителя, когда имеется возможность.
Эмоционально солидаризоваться с ним в этом, ссылаясь на некое "право" в данном случае просто недостойно, ИМХО.
Прежде всего потому, что для чиновников понятие "права" есть просто способ обоснования собственного произвола. Стоит появиться какой-нибудь ВИП-персоне, и это "право" тут же прогибается влево, вперед, назад и вообще куда нужно.

----------

Фил (14.02.2016)

----------


## Chikara

> Особенно когда это делают "буддисты", для которых, в их личных суждениях, по идее, в первую очередь должны бы быть актуальны законы Дхармические и человеческие. А вовсе не абрамовичевские.


В основном молодые юристы абсолютизируют право, хотя многие из них до конца жизни конституцию читают, анализируют и верят ей.

----------


## Фил

> На момент поселения это была федеральная собственность, то есть общая, то есть отчасти и их тоже.
> Потом, напоминаю, там речь о 200 м. "зоны отчуждения" карьера.
> Тут дело просто в том, что чиновники в таких делах идут на принцип и всегда стремятся "уесть" просителя, когда имеется возможность.
> Эмоционально солидаризоваться с ним в этом, ссылаясь на некое "право" в данном случае просто недостойно, ИМХО.
> Прежде всего потому, что для чиновников понятие "права" есть просто способ обоснования собственного произвола. Стоит появиться какой-нибудь ВИП-персоне, и это "право" тут же прогибается влево, вперед, назад и вообще куда нужно.


Вот поэтому и не надо было заигрывать с этой вакханалией регистрации религ-объединения, ИНН, бумаги.
Живут на горе 8 бомжей в бомж-кибитках.
Все.
Менты пришли, документы проверили, переписали - хрен с ними.

----------


## Фил

> В основном молодые юристы абсолютизируют право, хотя многие из них до конца жизни конституцию читают, анализируют и верят ей.


Конституция РФ содержит противоречия, которые до сих пор не решены. Наверное это первое "крещение" для молодых юристов. А там уж либо с силами Добра, либо Зла.

----------


## Chikara

> Конституция РФ содержит противоречия, которые до сих пор не решены. Наверное это первое "крещение" для молодых юристов. А там уж либо с силами Добра, либо Зла.


По моему, у Зимбабве точная копия американской конституции.

----------

Фил (14.02.2016)

----------


## Chikara

> Вот поэтому и не надо было заигрывать с этой вакханалией регистрации религ-объединения, ИНН, бумаги.
> Живут на горе 8 бомжей в бомж-кибитках.
> Все.
> Менты пришли, документы проверили, переписали - хрен с ними.


Им еще гражданство Силандии надо принять) тогда вообще не подкопаются.

----------


## Фил

> Им еще гражданство Силандии надо принять) тогда вообще не подкопаются.


А вот не хотят чего-то.
"Плохая" страна Россия, а от гражданства отказываться не спешат!

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Особенно когда это делают "буддисты", для которых, в их личных суждениях, по идее, в первую очередь должны бы быть актуальны законы Дхармические и человеческие. А вовсе не абрамовичевские.


Так что там дхармические и человеческие законы говорят про украденное у вора? Что это не воровство?

Сам Будда, кстати, основал монастырь в подаренной ему роще Джета, хотя легче лёгкого было засквоттить какой-нибудь участок.

----------

Дондог (29.07.2016), Пема Ванчук (14.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Так что там дхармические и человеческие законы говорят про украденное у вора? Что это не воровство?


воровство. Так ими поступками ты умножаешь свой личный ад.




> Сам Будда, кстати, основал монастырь в подаренной ему роще Джета, хотя легче лёгкого было засквоттить какой-нибудь участок.


Не получится сделать единую мораль.
Нищий имеет право украсть батон хлеба из фуры, которая везет батоны на корм свиньям.

Все может быть в этой жизни у каждого.

----------


## Chikara

> Так что там дхармические и человеческие законы говорят про украденное у вора? Что это не воровство?
> 
> Сам Будда, кстати, основал монастырь в подаренной ему роще Джета, хотя легче лёгкого было засквоттить какой-нибудь участок.


Без никакой регистрации юрлица, инн и президентства)

----------

Фил (14.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (14.02.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Не получится сделать единую мораль.
> Нищий имеет право украсть батон хлеба из фуры, которая везет батоны на корм свиньям.
> 
> Все может быть в этой жизни у каждого.


Осталось определить, являются ли бенефициары от разработки горы (а там не только Абрамович и всякие неприятные проворовавшиеся чиновники, а и шахтёры, которые её копать будут, и вообще куча народа будет кормиться) аналогичными свиньям, а самозваный лама аналогичным нищему  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (29.07.2016), Пема Ванчук (14.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Осталось определить, являются ли бенефициары от разработки горы (а там не только Абрамович и всякие неприятные проворовавшиеся чиновники, а и шахтёры, которые её копать будут, и вообще куча народа будет кормиться) аналогичными свиньям, а самозваный лама аналогичным нищему


А кто его знает.
Мы вообще со стороны только советы давать можем.
А как на самом деле - неизвестно.
Не исключено, что Санников будет тормозить развитие рабочих мест, может и так.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

А, вообще, как-то мы удалились, имхо, далеко в дебри законодательства. А форум все-же буддийский, а не юридический. Давайте рассмотрим с точки зрения Буддадхармы, является благим или неблагим действием следующее:

1. Называть себя ламой без принадлежности к линии и уполномачивания соответствующих религиозных иерархов?
2. Брать то, что не было дано, а именно- земельный участок. 
3. Называть монастырем то, что монастырем не является. 
4. Давать под видом Дхармы то, что от Дхармы далеко.
5.Единолично давать монашеские обеты, будучи при этом не монахом и даже не буддистом, как сам М.С. и говорит в интервью.

----------

Ersh (16.02.2016), Ho Shim (15.02.2016), Tashi_Tsering (14.02.2016), Вольдемар (14.02.2016), Дондог (29.07.2016), Фил (14.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (18.02.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А, вообще, как-то мы удалились, имхо, далеко в дебри законодательства. А форум все-же буддийский, а не юридический. Давайте рассмотрим с точки зрения Буддадхармы, является благим или неблагим действием следующее:
> 
> 1. Называть себя ламой без принадлежности к линии и уполномачивания соответствующих религиозных иерархов?
> 2. Брать то, что не было дано, а именно- земельный участок. 
> 3. Называть монастырем то, что монастырем не является. 
> 4. Давать под видом Дхармы то, что от Дхармы далеко.
> 5.Единолично давать монашеские обеты, будучи при этом не монахом и даже не буддистом, как сам М.С. и говорит в интервью.


Ну, насчет "брать то, что не было дано" - это уже обсуждалось: на момент поселения это была федеральная (= общая) земля в пустынном месте, никому конкретно не принадлежавшая. В этом смысле и грибы собирать - брать то, что не было дано. Так что ребята ничего не =украли, а наоборот обустроили дикое место. И это хорошо.
Насчет монастыря - думаю, это недоразумение, и уже писал об этом: по смыслу это "гар" - поселение практикующих со свободным уставом, тоже не особый криминал.
А вот с обетами и и посвящениями - это, конечно, уже посерьезнее. Но я, кстати, (может, невнимательно смотрел?) пока не видел, чтоб Саннков говорил о себе именно как о монахе. Может, он принимал обеты мирянина во время учебы? А так-то, и "настоятель" Иволгинского дацана в 80-е был женатый лама, жил с семьей рядом с "монастырем" (а какой это монастырь, если настоятель женат?))), а на хурал надевал ламско-монашеское. И многие ламы там были такие же, и никто особо не парился. ))))
И про то, что там дают "посвящения" - есть достоверные сведения? прям пишут: "Приезжайте к нам за посвящениями"?

А противостоит им, в общем-то, преимущественно алчность да чиновничье чванство.
В общем, мнения разные, конечно, могут быть, но мне лично эта инициатива скорее нравится. Из нее вполне может что-то хорошее получиться, если не разрушат.

----------

Александр С (16.02.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Осталось определить, являются ли бенефициары от разработки горы (а там не только Абрамович и всякие неприятные проворовавшиеся чиновники, а и шахтёры, которые её копать будут, и вообще куча народа будет кормиться) аналогичными свиньям, а самозваный лама аналогичным нищему


Там, кстати, спор там довольно формальный. Они же не прям на будущем карьере сидят, их строения ОТЧАСТИ попадают в "зону отчуждения" (на 150-200 м), это зона вокруг карьера, потенциально опасная, но не входящая непосредственно в зону разработки.
И вообще, гору жалко, конечно, говорят, ее сильно порушат, а это местная достопримечательность. Кстати, такие разработки, как известно, с традиционной буддийской т.зр. - вещь тоже довольно неблагая. И уж всяко хуже, чем постройка дома, а тем более ступы ))))

----------

Фил (14.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

Мнения разделились, так что правда где то посредине.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Андрей Хазов
Только что · 
Всех поздравляю, всем молившимся Спасибо !!! Лишь бы, дрогнувшее руководство ЕВРА впоследствии "за базар" отвечало документально своими письменными обязательствами - уладить узаконивание построек буддийского центра на г.Качканар, корректировку проектной документации разработки месторождения- перенос границ карьера и отзыв иска Департамента лесного хозяйства в отношении буддистов
(на фото Жуков, управляющий директор ЕВРАЗА и Санников М ....)
https://vk.com/wall-24624203_1945

))))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.02.2016), Фил (15.02.2016)

----------


## Pasha

https://www.znak.com/2016-02-11/ural..._predupredili_ o_tyazhelyh_posledstviyah_resh eniya_snesti_ih_hram

----------


## Поляков

> Я думаю, не будет никто Санникова сносить. Оставят все в подвешенном состоянии. Экскаватор туда не проедет, а войну тоже устраивать никому не интересно - кто это будет оплачивать? Ни электричества ни газа у них нет, отключать нечего.
> Что ему могут сделать?
> Это как Метеора. Там же аналогичная ситуация была - уже больше 1000 лет стоит. Если они еще дорогу испортят, которая туда ведет!
> 
> Только вот если Евразу этот участок действительно нужен - то и чемоданом бумажек не отмахаешься.


У меня знакомый в Евразе работает, говорит что снесут обязательно.

----------

Фил (15.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Андрей Хазов
> Только что · 
> Всех поздравляю, всем молившимся Спасибо !!! Лишь бы, дрогнувшее руководство ЕВРА впоследствии "за базар" отвечало документально своими письменными обязательствами - уладить узаконивание построек буддийского центра на г.Качканар, корректировку проектной документации разработки месторождения- перенос границ карьера и отзыв иска Департамента лесного хозяйства в отношении буддистов
> (на фото Жуков, управляющий директор ЕВРАЗА и Санников М ....)
> https://vk.com/wall-24624203_1945
> 
> ))))


Выглядит этот директор на редкость мерзко. Обманет абсолютно точно.

Я бы с ним чай пить не стал.

----------

Дондог (29.07.2016)

----------


## Фил

> У меня знакомый в Евразе работает, говорит что снесут обязательно.


не факт. Если директор с такой будкой предлагает чаю попить, значить что именно делать он не знает. И планирует в ходе беседы психологически МС задавить и уболтать.

----------

Дондог (29.07.2016)

----------


## Ho Shim

> не факт. Если директор с такой будкой предлагает чаю попить, значить что именно делать он не знает. И планирует в ходе беседы психологически МС задавить и уболтать.


Ну, что, можно делать ставки?)
Как я понял, ребята уже не прочь переехать. И ставят вопрос об отступных, - 



> буддисты согласились на компромисс, заявив, что они уедут с насиженного места, если руководство ГОК выполнит ряд их условий: "Евраз" должен помочь им с регистрацией прав на землю, с восстановлением подъездных дорог к будущему монастырю и с обеспечением монахов транспортом, топливом и строительными материалами для возведения построек
> http://realty.newsru.com/article/10feb2016/buddmonastyr


Я так понимаю, если амбиции поумерить, то шансы ненулевые. При наличии у Санникова перка *Харизма* не ниже "Прирожденный лидер" может за чаем и трактор выторгуют) Знать бы аргументы директора...

----------

Дондог (29.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (18.02.2016)

----------


## Буль

Страница не найдена

----------


## Фил

Вот так можно.
Там и старые материалы

https://www.znak.com/?%D0%B4%D0%BE%D...88%D0%B8%D1%82

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Ну, что, можно делать ставки?)
> Как я понял, ребята уже не прочь переехать. И ставят вопрос об отступных


Это они еще 2013 года ставят этот вопрос, а воз и ныне там

https://www.znak.com/2013-08-09/budd..._ubyut_no_pere

Вот директор мог бы свой личный годовой бонус потратить на переезд, если ему этот монастырь впился. Поездил бы вместо Порше на Паджеро.
Денег жалко?
Тогда следить надо было за якобы "своей территорией".

----------


## Фил

Молодец!
Буддист он возможно и мутный (это не важно), но гражданин -  образцовый.



> «Мы не исповедуем насилия, но каждое действие рождает противодействие, это банальная физика. Но верим, что все обойдется. Пусть даже убьют, но переезжать я не буду. Просто никуда не пойду, так и буду сидеть в доме. Если вынесут, то приду обратно. Если оцепят тут все, перестреляют собак и сожгут наш дом, то это незаконно, мы обратимся в полицию. И я все равно поставлю палатку и буду жить тут дальше», – говорит лама Санье Тензин Докшит (в миру Михаил Санников).
> Полная версия: https://www.znak.com/2013-08-09/budd..._ubyut_no_pere
> ©Интернет-газета ZNAK.com

----------

Монферран (15.02.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Молодец!
> Буддист он возможно и мутный (это не важно), но гражданин -  образцовый.


Нет Ламы в своём отечестве. Всё муть и тлен это, а также банальный пиар и разводилово.

----------

Дондог (29.07.2016), Кеин (15.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Нет Ламы в своём отечестве. Всё муть и тлен это, а также банальный пиар и разводилово.


А почему?

----------


## Нико

> А почему?


Почему, говорите? Потому что всегда найдутся люди, желающие делать бизнес на страданиях других.As simple as that.

----------


## Фил

> Почему, говорите? Потому что всегда найдутся люди, желающие делать бизнес на страданиях других.As simple as that.


У МС на бизнес не похоже.
Похоже на эзотерический кружок.

А вот акт гражданского неповиновения -  грамотный.

----------


## Денис Ихний

> Это они еще 2013 года ставят этот вопрос, а воз и ныне там
> 
> https://www.znak.com/2013-08-09/budd..._ubyut_no_pere
> 
> Вот директор мог бы свой личный годовой бонус потратить на переезд, если ему этот монастырь впился. Поездил бы вместо Порше на Паджеро.
> Денег жалко?
> Тогда следить надо было за якобы "своей территорией".


Они тут каждый год разные, зачем ему за свой счет решать проблему если скоро он от нас уедет?

----------

Фил (15.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Они тут каждый год разные, зачем ему за свой счет решать проблему если скоро он от нас уедет?


Тогда вообще беспокоиться не о чем.
Главное до следующего начальничка продержаться.
Я так понимаю, все эти годы, так все и работало.
Начальник приезжает, разворачивает имитацию бурной деятельности, уезжает.
Следующий приезжает.

----------


## Pasha

Вы бы как то изменили название там дацан и ступы 1 марта разрушат а о чем  тема с названием качканар как то простым людям не понятно. А Дацан разрушат а тему с вменяемый названием как то два раза удалили как и небыло.

----------


## Денис Ихний

> Вы бы как то изменили название там дацан и ступы 1 марта разрушат а о чем  тема с названием качканар как то простым людям не понятно. А Дацан разрушат а тему с вменяемый названием как то два раза удалили как и небыло.


Это не дацан, то что его разрушат 1 марта это бабка надвое сказала. Простым людям слово дацан то же не понятно. Но Качканар хотя бы является Качканаром на самом деле.

----------

Дондог (29.07.2016)

----------


## Pasha

Да вроде есть статьи что не тронут но могли бы оставить название темы по конкретнее или новую создать. Вот разрушат 1 марта а никто за него слова не сказал чтобы все поняли.

----------


## Шавырин

Заходите и читайте из "первых рук" https://vk.com/shad_tchup_ling , что "воздух-то сотрясать" ?

----------


## Ho Shim

Одно непонятно - товарищ Санников Лама или нет?
Из того, что я прочитал ничего не ясно и не понятно. Конечно, симпатии к человеку, который сделал дом на горе есть. Ну, круто, что сказать. Хотя видали и покруче. 
Далее, простой спор между хозяйствующими субъектами. Какой монастырь? Какие монахи? Это же курам на смех.
Что, тибетским Школам нечего сказать? Или это правда учитель тибетского Буддизма??

----------

Пема Ванчук (16.02.2016), Фил (16.02.2016)

----------


## Pasha

Я нашел 3 статьи новостных на эту тему. Не думаю что на пустом месте проблема. Почему о ней нельзя отдельной понятной для всех темой в стране демократии я не понял?

----------


## Фил

> Одно непонятно - товарищ Санников Лама или нет?


"Он поэт, он на белом свете живёт"

----------


## Поляков

> не факт. Если директор с такой будкой предлагает чаю попить, значить что именно делать он не знает. И планирует в ходе беседы психологически МС задавить и уболтать.


Да ладно, обычный же ход: надеть куртку с логотипом, попозировать на камеру, задокументировать факт встречи, продемонстрировать что сделано все возможное. Сейчас же скандалы никому не нужны, особенно публичным конторам. А добывать в России сейчас стало дешевле, чем раньше.

----------

Фил (16.02.2016)

----------


## Андрей Иванов

> Одно непонятно - товарищ Санников Лама или нет?


Нет, он не лама. Никаких документальных, свидетельских и прочих доказательств о том, что Санников учился и закончил обучение в Иволгинском дацане нет. Вся эта деятельность "на горе" весьма сомнительна с точки зрения преемственности буддизма и буддизма вообще. Поэтому не ведитесь на лозунги про разрушение "буддийского монастыря".

----------

Ho Shim (17.02.2016), Дондог (29.07.2016), Осетров (16.02.2016), Пема Ванчук (16.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (18.02.2016)

----------


## Pasha

Да скоро на благо России храмы буддийские закроют по тихоньку лам депортируют на форуме это печатать не позволят .  Не видитесь на лозунги. Как шнур поет Только когда плывёшь против теченья, Понимаешь, чего стоит свободное мненье.

----------


## Денис Ихний

> Да скоро на благо России храмы буддийские закроют по тихоньку лам депортируют на форуме это печатать не позволят .  Не видитесь на лозунги. Как шнур поет Только когда плывёшь против теченья, Понимаешь, чего стоит свободное мненье.


На настоящий момент что закрыли? Прям ужасно гонимая конфессия. Кстати, как можно депортировать граждан РФ?

----------


## Pasha

> Кстати, как можно депортировать граждан РФ?


Шивалха департровали в Москве например почти нет ни одного ламы  россиянина

----------


## Pasha

В Москве не дают построить не один храм 20 лет строят я тогда в школу еще ходил как начали. Сутру запретили

----------

Дондог (29.07.2016)

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Да скоро на благо России храмы буддийские закроют по тихоньку лам депортируют на форуме это печатать не позволят .  Не видитесь на лозунги. Как шнур поет Только когда плывёшь против теченья, Понимаешь, чего стоит свободное мненье.


"Что же вы так убиваетесь?-Вы же так никогда не убьётесь!"
Вам уже объяснили несколько раз, что речь не идет о сносе буддийского храма, дацана или чего бы там ни было.Речь о сносе незаконно построенного жилого комплекса на самовольно захваченной земле.

----------

Ho Shim (26.02.2016), Пема Ванчук (17.02.2016)

----------


## Pasha

Но ступы то построены

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Но ступы то построены


Не беда, можно и перенести. Им вроде и место предложили для переезда, и средства.
Так что самозванный лама имеет шансы неплохо устроиться уже на законных основаниях.

----------

Андрей Иванов (16.02.2016)

----------


## Pasha

само место 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tokZowTE7U#t=20

----------

Гошка (18.02.2016)

----------


## Таб Шераб

> само место 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tokZowTE7U#t=20


Красота, только это не буддийский монастырь.

----------


## Денис Ихний

> Шивалха департровали в Москве например почти нет ни одного ламы  россиянина


А в Монголии почти нет лам не монголов. Может в таком случае Российской сангхе стоит о чем то подумать?

----------


## Гошка

> само место 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tokZowTE7U#t=20


Спасибо.
Не расстраивайся.
Чем помочь?

http://www.kommersant.ru/doc/2918322



> Представители буддийской общины «Шад Тчуп Линг» (монастырь на горе Качканар в Свердловской области) и руководство Качканарского ГОКа (входит в «Евраз») готовы рассмотреть варианты сохранения религиозного комплекса, которому грозит снос. Напомним, управление службы судебных приставов по Свердловской области потребовало до 1 марта снести единственный на Урале буддийский монастырь «Шад Тчуп Линг», который был самовольно построен в границах месторождения титаномагнетитовых руд. Как сообщается на официальной странице общины, теперь планируется, что 25–26 февраля пройдет встреча представителей буддийской общины и «Евраза», на которой будут изучены картографические материалы с целью предметного рассмотрения вопроса о возможности мирного сосуществования ГОКа и монастыря.

----------


## Pasha

[QUOTE=Гошка;746036]Спасибо.
Не расстраивайся.
Чем помочь?

Да не знаю по вконтакте фейсбукам распространи может что решат сообща

----------

Гошка (20.02.2016)

----------


## Pasha

Удивляет так что случится всем плевать

----------


## Pasha

Дата сноса  храма перенесена.

----------


## Гошка

> Дата сноса  храма перенесена.


Не расстраивайся.




> - Есть решение о переносе монастыря на гору Мохнатку, - пояснил "КП-Екатеринбург" мэр Качканара Сергей Набоких. - Это место уже утверждено, поставлено на кадастровый учет и зарегистрировано. Правда, перебраться туда будет сложно. Там горы и лес. Но градообразующее предприятие "Евраз" уже подтвердило свое намерение оказать владельцу монастыря помощь в переезде. Какая именно это будет помощь, сейчас уточняется. Когда все эти условия будут согласованы, будут понятны сроки переезда монастыря. Но переезд, строительство дороги и обустройство места до лета невозможны. Поэтому до этого времени Шад Тчуп Линг будет оставаться на своем месте. В совещании принимал участие и истец о сносе монастыря - департамент лесного хозяйства. Они в курсе этого решения.


http://www.ural.kp.ru/daily/26499.7/3366622/

----------


## Ануруддха

*"Посчитали монастырь сектантским": эксперты признали качканарских буддистов ненастоящими*

Буддийский храм Шад Тчуп Линг на горе Качканар ненастоящий. К такому выводу пришли эксперты Государственного музея истории и религии Санкт-Петербурга, которые провели исследование по заказу администрации губернатора. Об этом сообщается в официальном ответе первого вице-губернатора Свердловской области Владимира Тунгусова депутату Госдумы Андрею Альшевских. Скан документа депутат сегодня опубликовал на своей страничке в Facebook.

"Вооружившись мнениями экспертов, областные власти, по сути, посчитали монастырь на горе Качканар сектантским. Опытнейший аппаратчик Владимир Георгиевич, конечно, объяснил ситуацию тактично и разумно, но давайте называть вещи своими именами. Резиденция прямо дала понять, что никакие дальнейшие переговоры с Санниковым не возможны", – пишет Альшевских.

В ответе Тунгусова отмечается, что качканарские буддисты не могут быть легитимной религиозной организацией, потому что не имеют устава и не входят ни в одну из зарегистрированных буддийских общин.

"Также она не может рассматриваться как монастырь, так как не имеет необходимого количества монахов, имеющих степень посвящения, нет подтверждений того, что возглавляющий группу М. В. Санников получил духовное посвящение, принял монашеские обеты и получил благословление на свою деятельность", – отмечается в ответном письме.

Землю на горе Мохнатка, которую ранее рассматривали как альтернативный вариант для переезда качканарских буддистов, власти передали буддистской организации "Путь Будды" из Нижнего Тагила.

В буддийской общине "Шад Тчуп Линг" отказались что-либо комментировать по телефону. Там заявили, что готовы общаться с журналистами только при личной встрече.
Напомним, в начале 2016 года приставы обязали буддистов снести монастырь Шад Тчуп Линг по причине незаконного захвата федеральной территории. Кроме того, данная земля находится в разработках Собственно-Качканарского месторождения железной руды.

Тогда же к ситуации подключился губернатор Евгений Куйвашев, который поручил на тот момент главе своей администрации Сергею Пересторонину создать рабочую группу, которая будет решать судьбу монастыря на горе. В защиту монастыря высказывались и известные личности, к примеру, Борис Гребенщиков.

В начале февраля 2016 года корреспонденты E1.RU отправились к горе Качканар и прошли 3 километра по снегу, чтобы лично поговорить с основателем храма Михаилом Санниковым. Там глава буддистской общины заявил, что он никуда не уйдёт с горы.

В 2017 году Центр развития туризма Свердловской области включил буддийский монастырь в Качканаре в перечень уникальных достопримечательностей Среднего Урала.

Текст: Мария ЧЕРНЫХ
Источник: http://www.e1.ru/news/spool/news_id-480659.html

----------

Ho Shim (03.11.2017), Дубинин (02.11.2017), Таб Шераб (03.11.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Землю на горе Мохнатка, которую ранее рассматривали как альтернативный вариант для переезда качканарских буддистов, власти передали буддистской организации "Путь Будды" из Нижнего Тагила.


А буддистская организации "Путь Будды" из Нижнего Тагила перенесёт туда  "Шад Тчуп Линг".

-Как рассказал корреспонденту 66.RU председатель «Пути Будды» Сергей Худяков, 11 га земли на горе Мохнатка находятся в распоряжении религиозной организации с 2014 г. Тагильские буддисты решили помочь монастырю «Шад Тчуп Линг» и оформили землю в пользование. Теперь они ждут удовлетворения остальных требований общины со стороны «Евраза», чтобы начать переезд(с)
https://66.ru/news/society/204677/

----------

Дубинин (02.11.2017)

----------


## Фил

Вобщем, не было у Санникова справки, что он буддист....

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.11.2017)

----------


## Anthony

Ну, допустим, проходимцев разгонят к чертям собачьим. Хрен с ними.
А вот со священными объектами что делать? Там же вроде и ступа у них стоит. И статуя какая-то самодельная?
Тут очень печально получается.

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну, допустим, проходимцев разгонят к чертям собачьим. Хрен с ними.
> А вот со священными объектами что делать? Там же вроде и ступа у них стоит. И статуя какая-то самодельная?
> Тут очень печально получается.


Почтенных буддистов- не разгонят, а наоборот- по ходу крышуют,  переносят на новое место и официальный статус предоставят (а камни? что камни? закладки вынуть и того..хотя да, карму "разрушения ступ- никто не отменял..)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.11.2017)

----------


## Anthony

> Почтенных буддистов- не разгонят, а наоборот- по ходу крышуют,  переносят на новое место и официальный статус предоставят (а камни? что камни? закладки вынуть и того..хотя да, карму "разрушения ступ- никто не отменял..)


Каких дел они нагородили своим самодурством((((
Да и тагильцы, если они официально зареганы, все равно не сделают Санникова монахом. В бумаге черным по белому написано "не обучался". 
В статусе кого ему позволят пребывать на земле религиозного пользования под названием Мохнатка? Придется снизойти до статуса мирянина.

----------

Дубинин (02.11.2017)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Ну хоть бы Устав себе придумали. Так нет же...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Сейчас, исходя из их слов , из  "Шад Тчуп Линг" один получает буддийское образование в Тайе, а другой в Индии. 
Так что вполне легализуются со временем и  будет всё чин по почину.

----------


## Таб Шераб

Наконец  добрые вести.

На мой взгляд, слишком много времени и сил было затрачено на то, чтобы доказать очевидное: санников - самозванец, незаконные постройки не являются монастырём, а сборище его последователей - секта.

----------


## Anthony

> Сейчас, исходя из их слов , из  "Шад Тчуп Линг" один получает буддийское образование в Тайе, а другой в Индии. 
> Так что вполне легализуются со временем и  будет всё чин по почину.


Но это никак не отменяет той лжи на которой они организовали свой приют. И говорит это только об одном - люди готовы врать ради достижения своих целей. 
Да и даже если два человека выучатся и получат монашеский сан (один в тхераваде, другой в ваджраяне), то тут даже под римэшный монастырь не притянуть их организацию)))
Один даже лекции уже дает, который тхеравадин. И было бы вообще не дурно, если бы представители нашей тхеравады пробили по своим каналам, учится ли он на самом деле. А то вдруг окажется, что и там вранье. Нюансов-то много бывает незаметных.

Да и как же так получается, что настоящие полноценные *монахи* *продолжают покрывать* очевидное *вранье*????

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да и как же так получается, что настоящие полноценные *монахи* *продолжают покрывать* очевидное *вранье*????


Незнаю.
Ктото видит там враньё, а ктото нет.
Или группа  «Государственного музея истории религий»  определила их во вруны ? , оперируя такими понятиями как монастырь, монахи, духовное посвящение что по сути не обязательно применимо к понятию Линг.
Дак нет, там другое определялось.

То что нет госрегистрации, тож во вруны не записывает. Это чисто юр. хоз. разборки.

----------

Фил (03.11.2017)

----------


## Anthony

> оперируя такими понятиями как монастырь, монахи, духовное посвящение что по сути не обязательно применимо к понятию Линг..


Абсолютно не обязательно. Если это Линг (Буддистский центр), а не Монастырь, коим себя именуют эти товарищи.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.11.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Абсолютно не обязательно. Если это Линг (Буддистский центр), а не Монастырь, коим себя именуют эти товарищи.


Так "Шад Тчуп Линг" именуют.
А Монастырь может быть понятие разговорное и масмедийное (как то наименование любого места где есть группа буддийских практикующих причём необязательно бхикшу(такое во всём мире распространено изза того что Монастырь понятие чисто западно христианское)), а может быть понятием юридическим - этого у них нет, так как нет зарегистрированного Устава.
А если и есть просто внутренний устав, то там можно как угодно себя именовать, это чисто для внутреннего пользования.

----------

Фил (03.11.2017)

----------


## Anthony

> Так "Шад Тчуп Линг" именуют.


Ну да, у нас же тибетское общество, слово Линг всем знакомо. Оно даже в Букваре на букву Л, чтобы дети сразу ориентироваться могли.






> А Монастырь может быть понятие разговорное и масмедийное


Нет, не может. Монастырь - это место, где есть монахи и главмонах.






> (как то наименование любого места где есть группа буддийских практикующих причём необязательно бхикшу


Здрасьте приехали! Т.е. в Бурятии\Тыве\Калмыкии\Тибете\Непале\Тае\Бирме\Китае\Корее\Японии\Вьетнаме, где в любой квартире живет семья буддистов из трех-пяти человек - это монастырь?





> (такое во всём мире распространено изза того что Монастырь понятие чисто западно христианское)),


Однако же оно в нашей стране является аналогом слова Дацан





> а может быть понятием юридическим - этого у них нет, так как нет зарегистрированного Устава.,


Простите, в юридических вопросах по религиозному строительству не силен.




> А если и есть просто внутренний устав, то там можно как угодно себя именовать, это чисто для внутреннего пользования.


Было бы для внутреннего - никто бы о них не узнал. А так - вполне себе внешнее пользование. В рекламе они называют себя монастырем.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нет, не может. Монастырь - это место, где есть монахи и главмонах.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Здрасьте приехали! Т.е. в Бурятии\Тыве\Калмыкии\Тибете\Непале\Тае\Бирме\Китае\Корее\Японии\Вьетнаме, где в любой квартире живет семья буддистов из трех-пяти человек - это монастырь?
> 
> 
> 
> .


Христианский Монастырь - да.

В буддизме разные типы практикующих(во всех традиционных странах), есть и миряне и отшельники и созерцатели, а не только бхикшу.
И какраз много есть мест и в традиционных странах и в странах где буддизм распространился в новое время, где есть сообщества практикующих не имеющих бхикшу, но в силу отсутствия необходимого понятийного аппарата в западной культуре, на западных языках именуются monastery\монастырь и monk\монах.
Отсюда те все недоразумения о женатых и\или пьющих монахах якобы в буддийских страна, и эти недоразумения коснулись  не только Азийских стран, но по Бурятии такое было\есть и по Тыве(где напр. даже неполных гэньенов записывали, как лицо духовное - монах).

Да и сами те маститые современные учёные переводя напр. тиб. тексты переводят нгакпа как - монах, а напр. постройку где живёт наставник(часто женатый) нгакпа со учениками(часто также женатыми) - монастырь.

Это проблема не соответствия западного религиозно-понятийного аппарата и  буддийской культуры, а не враньё.

----------

Фил (03.11.2017)

----------


## Anthony

> Христианский Монастырь - да.
> 
> В буддизме разные типы практикующих(во всех традиционных странах), есть и миряне и отшельники и созерцатели, а не только бхикшу.
> И какраз много есть мест и в традиционных странах и в странах где буддизм распространился в новое время, где есть сообщества практикующих не имеющих бхикшу, но в силу отсутствия необходимого понятийного аппарата в западной культуре, на западных языках именуются monastery\монастырь и monk\монах.
> Отсюда те все недоразумения о женатых и\или пьющих монахах якобы в буддийских страна, и эти недоразумения коснулись  не только Азийских стран, но по Бурятии такое было\есть и по Тыве(где напр. даже неполных гэньенов записывали, как лицо духовное - монах).
> 
> Да и сами те маститые современные учёные переводя напр. тиб. тексты переводят нгакпа как - монах, а напр. постройку где живёт наставник(часто женатый) нгакпа со учениками(часто также женатыми) - монастырь.
> 
> Это проблема не соответствия западного религиозно-понятийного аппарата и  буддийской культуры, а не враньё.


Таки почему не назвать себя Буддистским центром, как это делают все нормальные западные люди. 

И в христианстве так же - есть монашество, есть практикующие миряне, отшельники и прочие слои общества. Но не называют же православную общину бабушек белосветниц Женским Монастырем, когда они собираются по вечерам, читают библию и перемывают кости окружающим за рюмочкой Кагора. Это просто религиозная община. Клуб по интересам.

А в случае с Качканаром - это сознательное введение в заблуждение. В самом своем начале - в названии. И в его продолжении - в соблюдении Винаи, вернее в ее отсутствии, т.к. это не монахи)  Нгакпы - да, но не более. Обычные нгакпы как и добрая часть этого форума. Нгакпы которые пьют, курят, любят баб, много баб. Такие же нгакпы как Вы, как я.

Но мы-то с Вами не называем себя монахами) 

И когда мы собираемся в наших БЦ мы не называем их монастырями. 
Да, в наших БЦ как правило есть ведущий практикующий, который лучше других знает ту или иную практику, но и его мы не называем отцом-настоятелем. И даже спонсора и юридического владельца БЦ мы таким саном не именуем)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.11.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Таки почему не назвать себя Буддистским центром, как это делают все нормальные западные люди. 
> 
> )


Так вот этиже нормальные западные люди, в лице журналистов, учёных исследователей и интересующихся - и привили эти понятия Монастырь, Монах, и т.п )
И называют Монастырями и Монахами(на различных западных языках) - места и людей не имеющих бхикшу. Практически повсеместно (
И за ними и те себя на западных языках(в том числе и на русском) так называют. Возможно они не знают, что слово нгакпа есть Букваре на букву Н ) а, тибетский, японский и прочи языки, на которых есть термины могущие *одновременно* обозначать буддийских практиков и как бхикшу и как небхикшу - преподаются со школьной скамьи )))

Как по мне так вообще лучше как можно меньше использовать христианские термины, чтоб было меньше путаницы. 

Но на данный момент имеем то что имеем.
Причём опять же это с одной стороны есть в бытовом общении, в массмедиа и в работах исследователей, а с другой в юридических нормах стран с преобладающей христианской культурой есть  лишь понятия в той или иной степени свойственные лишь этой культуре. 
Тут ещё много чего есть, напр. и то что организации разных религий и разных форм - могут быть зарегистрированные лишь по определённым шаблонам уставов и прочее... 

Кстати: тоже Буддийский Центр - это по сути западный новояз, и нет никакого юридического определения этому, это лишь в названии может присутствовать, а устав для регистрации будет по одному из имеющихся шаблонов (общих шаблонов, что для христиан разнообразных толков, что для буддистов, что ещё для когото).
И понятие Буддийский Центр - разными людьми и массмедиа понимается по разному, могут опять же  говорить или писать - Монастырь (особенно если это не  городская квартира, а некая территория с постройками)

----------


## Ho Shim

12 сезон мужчина уже держит. Харизма!)
С этим человеком настолько все просто, что ни один форумный буддист не поверит.
Не надо называться ламой, если ты не лама. Не надо называться монахом, если ты не монах. Не надо называться религиозной организацией, если ты не религиозная организация.... Не надо захватывать землю, если она не твоя!  :Facepalm: 
Мне совсем не понятно, почему буддисты (просто назвав себя таковыми), должны отличаться в правах от людей любой другой религиозной ориентации в этой стране.
По факту, действия этого человека, наоборот дискредитируют буддистов. (А других в медиа и не слышно) Это ж полный неадекват.

----------

Anthony (03.11.2017), Ануруддха (03.11.2017), Таб Шераб (03.11.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> 12 сезон мужчина уже держит. Харизма!)
> С этим человеком настолько все просто, что ни один форумный буддист не поверит.
> Не надо называться ламой, если ты не лама. Не надо называться монахом, если ты не монах. Не надо называться религиозной организацией, если ты не религиозная организация.... Не надо захватывать землю, если она не твоя! 
> Мне совсем не понятно, почему буддисты (просто назвав себя таковыми), должны отличаться в правах от людей любой другой религиозной ориентации в этой стране.
> По факту, действия этого человека, наоборот дискредитируют буддистов. (А других в медиа и не слышно) Это ж полный неадекват.


А что скажете насчёт многих Дзенцев, которые не являются бхикшу и приэтом, некоторые даже имея супругов\супружениц и детей и бизнес, называются - monk\монах ?
И эт во всём мире такая практика есть. Не говорю уже про традиционное для Японии понятие переводящееся на русский  монах-бодхисаттва )

И такие недоразумения есть во всех буддийских традициях по всему миру, гдето больше гдето меньше, но есть.
Только вот почему это буддисты в этом виноваты, а не например западная культура не имеющая нужных понятий ?
(это я не ктому, что надо обязательно найти крайних виноватых, а скорее к тому что не стоит так уж огульно обзывать врунами других).

----------


## Anthony

> 12 сезон мужчина уже держит. Харизма!)
> С этим человеком настолько все просто, что ни один форумный буддист не поверит.
> Не надо называться ламой, если ты не лама. Не надо называться монахом, если ты не монах. Не надо называться религиозной организацией, если ты не религиозная организация.... Не надо захватывать землю, если она не твоя! 
> Мне совсем не понятно, почему буддисты (просто назвав себя таковыми), должны отличаться в правах от людей любой другой религиозной ориентации в этой стране.
> По факту, действия этого человека, наоборот дискредитируют буддистов. (А других в медиа и не слышно) Это ж полный неадекват.


Дак о том и речь, что своими действиями он заварил такую кашу, которую расхлебать удастся только выпиливанием этих туристов с горы. 
Захватил землю,....  Не подумал о последствиях промоушена, ....  О последствиях сноса культовых сооружений (разумеется, если ступа с начинкой)..... О сбивании с толку многих сотен людей.
Трагедия так-то..

----------


## Ho Shim

> А что скажете насчёт многих Дзенцев, которые не являются бхикшу и приэтом, некоторые даже имея супругов\супружениц и детей и бизнес, называются - monk\монах ?
> И эт во всём мире такая практика есть. Не говорю уже про традиционное для Японии понятие переводящееся на русский  монах-бодхисаттва )
> 
> И такие недоразумения есть во всех буддийских традициях по всему миру, гдето больше гдето меньше, но есть.
> Только вот почему это буддисты в этом виноваты, а не например западная культура не имеющая нужных понятий ?
> (это я не ктому, что надо обязательно найти крайних виноватых, а скорее к тому что не стоит так уж огульно обзывать врунами других).


Там своя традиция, которая говорит о своих правилах\обетах совершенно открыто. Про бхикку/"монахов" там все очень ясно. С этим можно спорить, дискутировать. Вы скажите, что именно вас вводит в недоумение?
Этот же персонаж примазывался к уже существующим традициям. Это и есть предмет лжи. Никто не спорит, что он буддист. Для того, чтоб быть буддистом и не надо быть членом какой-то секты.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.11.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Там своя традиция, которая говорит о своих правилах\обетах совершенно открыто. Про бхикку/"монахов" там все очень ясно. С этим можно спорить, дискутировать. Вы скажите, что именно вас вводит в недоумение?
> Этот же персонаж примазывался к уже существующим традициям. Это и есть предмет лжи. Никто не спорит, что он буддист. Для того, чтоб быть буддистом и не надо быть членом какой-то секты.


У тибетанцев тож свои традиции. И есть понятие нгакпа которое не обязательно соответствует гелонг\бхикшу или гецюл\шраманера, но вот на западных языках говорят - monk\монах. И есть понятие линг, которое не обязательно соответствует общине или месту проживания бхикшу, но вот на западных языках говорят - monastery\монастырь.

А смущает меня если честно - поливание грязью других.
И что самое интересное в среде русских буддистов, то это - поливают грязью других в основном те чьи организации и традиции были поливаемы такими же глупыми обвинениями.
Вот это вот первое - смущает, а второе - вызывает крайнее удивление (

Конечно есть и причины для радости, напр. действия буддистской организации "Путь Будды" из Нижнего Тагила решивших оказать помощь и поддержку Шад Тчуп Лингу.

----------

Фил (03.11.2017)

----------


## Ho Shim

> У тибетанцев тож свои традиции. И есть понятие нгакпа которое не обязательно соответствует гелонг\бхикшу или гецюл\шраманера, но вот на западных языках говорят - monk\монах. И есть понятие линг, которое не обязательно соответствует общине или месту проживания бхикшу, но вот на западных языках говорят - monastery\монастырь.
> 
> А смущает меня если честно - поливание грязью других.
> И что самое интересное в среде русских буддистов, то это - поливают грязью других в основном те чьи организации и традиции были поливаемы такими же глупыми обвинениями.
> Вот это вот первое - смущает, а второе - вызывает крайнее удивление (
> 
> Конечно есть и причины для радости, напр. действия буддистской организации "Путь Будды" из Нижнего Тагила решивших оказать помощь и поддержку Шад Тчуп Лингу.


Ну, давайте, - раскройте глаза, где кого грязью полили. Какие глупые обвинения, какие поумнее. Для того интернет и нужен, чтоб _правду выяснить_. Какие проблемы)... Желательно факты

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну, давайте, - раскройте глаза, где кого грязью полили. Какие глупые обвинения, какие поумнее. Для того интернет и нужен, чтоб _правду выяснить_. Какие проблемы)... Желательно факты


Ну дак откройте глаза и прочитайте семнадцать страниц данной темы (особенно последние).

----------

Фил (03.11.2017)

----------


## Фил

Они же все таки "незаконно построили" не в центре мегаполиса, а черт знает где.
Специально, чтобы их никто не беспокоил, так нет, добрались и туда.
У Агафьи Лыковой избушка тоже незаконно построена.

Коробит то от того, что ГОКу решить этот вопрос ничего не стоит (деньгами, понятное дело), но как в любой крупной корпорации всем на всех плевать.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Ну дак откройте глаза и прочитайте семнадцать страниц данной темы (особенно последние).


О, класс! 
Я в этой теме с самого начала, кстати. Давайте, найдите грязь).
17 страниц, не так много для того чтоб составить полный список _ложных обвинений_. Напишите, вы же честный человек. В одном посте можно собрать.
Хотя бы немного можно собрать

----------


## Фил

> О, класс! 
> Я в этой теме с самого начала, кстати. Давайте, найдите грязь).
> 17 страниц, не так много для того чтоб составить полный список _ложных обвинений_. Напишите, вы же честный человек. В одном посте можно собрать.
> Хотя бы немного можно собрать


А Санников он как-то отождествлял себя с каким то официальным буддизмом?
Почему он "самозванец" ?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.11.2017)

----------


## Фил

Т.е. он собрал буддийскую секту не зарегистрированную и не связанную ни с какими официально оформленными структурами.
Кто его знает - те с ним общаются, кто не знает - не ходят.

----------


## Ho Shim

> А Санников он как-то отождествлял себя с каким то официальным буддизмом?
> Почему он "самозванец" ?


17 страниц осилить, видимо, нелегко...
*Ворвался в тему - читай исходники)

----------

Фил (03.11.2017)

----------


## Фил

> 17 страниц осилить, видимо, нелегко...
> *Ворвался в тему - читай исходники)


Я в курсе про М.Санникова, Качканар, Евраз и т.д.
Тут есть что-то принципиально новое в теме?

Да, Санников себя называет ламой Докшитом, это я в курсе...
А типа "кто ему разрешил?"
А кто ему запретил?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Просто сейчас уже практически никто не знает ситуацию в Иволге, в Иволгинском Дацане, конца 80ых середины 90х годов.
Вот и пошло гулять - самозванец.

Особенно ситуаций с приезжими небурятами. Буряты то ещё както устно друг про друга всё знали. А с приезжими  какая там могла быть документация, кто что там от нескольких местных Лам получал, или кому что Ламы советовали делать.

----------

Шуньяананда (04.11.2017)

----------


## Anthony

> Кто его знает - те с ним общаются, кто не знает - не ходят.


Ходят! "Стаями" (С) Собачье сердце
Много кто ходют... и просто духовные тусовщики, и россиянские мегагуру вроде БэГэшечки. И не просто ходют, а еще и пиарят этих духовных альпинистов.
Поэтому, смрад, разнесаемый от этой организации идет все дальше и дальше.

----------

Вольдемар (03.11.2017), Шуньяананда (05.11.2017)

----------


## Anthony

> Просто сейчас уже практически никто не знает ситуацию в Иволге, в Иволгинском Дацане, конца 80ых середины 90х годов.
> Вот и пошло гулять - самозванец.
> 
> Особенно ситуаций с приезжими небурятами. Буряты то ещё както устно друг про друга всё знали. А с приезжими  какая там могла быть документация, кто что там от нескольких местных Лам получал, или кому что Ламы советовали делать.


Таки съезди в Бурятию, подними архивы, если претендуешь на роль отца-настоятеля. Извините, но это формальность, которая необходима.
В конце концов - пройди обучение заново.

----------


## Anthony

> Я в курсе про М.Санникова, Качканар, Евраз и т.д.
> Тут есть что-то принципиально новое в теме?
> 
> Да, Санников себя называет ламой Докшитом, это я в курсе...
> А типа "кто ему разрешил?"
> А кто ему запретил?


а все-таки - А кто разрешил?

----------


## Anthony

> А Санников он как-то отождествлял себя с каким то официальным буддизмом?
> Почему он "самозванец" ?


Отождествлял. С БТСР СССР.
А если бы не отождествлял - Вас бы это устроило? Есть же линия преемственности. Или побоку ее?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Таки съезди в Бурятию, подними архивы, если претендуешь на роль отца-настоятеля. Извините, но это формальность, которая необходима.
> В конце концов - пройди обучение заново.


Не документировалось тогда наставления приезжим.
А те кто тогда соприкоснулись с буддизмом, сейчас обучение не пройдут, по другому там сейчас всё.

----------


## Anthony

Ок Ок.
Я объявляю себя Тулку, не скажу чьего. Просто поверьте, что я Тулку.
А те, кто меня признал - уже в Сукхавати, к сожалению. Поэтому, подтвердить не могут, бумаги там нет. 
Чудеса я Вам являть не буду, не считаю нужным. Поэтому, не просите.
Но люблю тусовать на кладбище как великий йог (это отголоски из прошлой тулковской жизни). 
Есть барышни на форуме, готовые мне составить компанию на кладбище в Челябинской области? Ночью, с бухлом и барабанами.
Обращаться ко мне (и посты писать) следует только со слов Ринпоче! Можно по-русски - Драгоценный.

Владимир Николаевич, Вы таки признаете меня? Все доказательства я изложил в одном сообщении. И у Вас есть шанс обрести личного персонального Тулку, дарующего Вам персональные наставления. И это предложение из всего форума я дарую только Вам! 
P.S. Подношения добровольные на кошелек Qiwi

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.11.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Отождествлял. С БТСР СССР.
> А если бы не отождествлял - Вас бы это устроило? Есть же линия преемственности. Или побоку ее?


Какая БТСР СССР ?

ЦДУБ было. 
Гелонгов уже не было.
(или: ещё небыло (это смотря с какой позиции рассматривать))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ок Ок.
> Я объявляю себя Тулку, не скажу чьего. Просто поверьте, что я Тулку.
> ....


Это Вам  к властям Китая обратиться надо. Там и учёт Тулку ведут, и документ соответствующий выдають : )

----------


## Anthony

> Это Вам в к властям Китая обратиться надо. Там и учёт Тулку ведут, и документ соответствующий выдають : )


Власти Китая мне по боку, я подчиняюсь властям Сукхавати.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Власти Китая мне по боку, я подчиняюсь властям Сукхавати.


Там вроде только чистые бумаги выдают, да и то такие, что лишь чистым видением видны )

Китайский сертификат надёжней и неоспоримей будет )

----------


## Anthony

> Там вроде только чистые бумаги выдают, да и то такие, что лишь чистым видением видны )
> 
> Китайский сертификат надёжней и неоспоримей будет )


К чему ваши законы и формальности нам - тулкам?
Клали мы на них.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.11.2017)

----------


## Фил

Понимаете в чем дело.... Есть несколько вполне официальных лам с "сертификатами" о которых столько трэша известно.
А про Санникова ничего такого не известно. Кроме того что Евраз послал, но это только силе духа говорит. Афган все таки.

----------


## Георгий В

> Понимаете в чем дело.... Есть несколько вполне официальных лам с "сертификатами" о которых столько трэша известно.
> А про Санникова ничего такого не известно.


Известно. И это реально ужасно даже с человеческой сострадательной точки зрения, не говоря уже о буддийской.

----------

Фил (04.11.2017)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Понимаете в чем дело.... Есть несколько вполне официальных лам с "сертификатами" о которых столько трэша известно.
> А про Санникова ничего такого не известно. Кроме того что Евраз послал, но это только силе духа говорит. Афган все таки.


Да, полно таких и лам и монахов. Всех традиций случается. Но в таких случаях можно организацию попросить разобраться. Этим "сертификатом" она за него поручается. И авторитет не только на _силе духа_ держится, а еще на авторитете всех предшествующих учителей, истории линии. Потому и хотят называться ламами, дзэн-мастерами и пр. Если сила духа такая крепкая, то скажи просто - я сам по себе лама, достиг всего сам, в Афгане, в окопе постиг суть сущего и тщетность мироздания. И мне не нужно ничьего посвящения. Вот это я понимаю сила духа бы была) А тут, - Евраз послал... Такой доблестью все зоны переполнены))

----------

Фил (04.11.2017), Шуньяананда (04.11.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да, полно таких и лам и монахов. Всех традиций случается. Но в таких случаях можно организацию попросить разобраться. Этим "сертификатом" она за него поручается. И авторитет не только на _силе духа_ держится, а еще на авторитете всех предшествующих учителей, истории линии. Потому и хотят называться ламами, дзэн-мастерами и пр. Если сила духа такая крепкая, то скажи просто - я сам по себе лама, достиг всего сам, в Афгане, в окопе постиг суть сущего и тщетность мироздания. И мне не нужно ничьего посвящения. Вот это я понимаю сила духа бы была) А тут, - Евраз послал... Такой доблестью все зоны переполнены))


Ну а если реально была напр. передача Ямантаки, были наставления Ламы (напр. Уважаемого Дарма Доди), было рекомендация Ламы построить именно такой Шад Тчуп Линг и именно так жить там ?
В то время такое не документировалось, русских запрещено было учить. А стремление передать русским буддизм было, и передавали и учили, и очень сильна была идея именно русского буддизма, исконного с российскими корнями от своих же сограждан от бурятских Лам, а не через иностранных учителей.
С этим что делать прикажите ?

----------

Фил (04.11.2017)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Ну а если реально была напр. передача Ямантаки, были наставления Ламы (напр. Уважаемого Дарма Доди), было рекомендация Ламы построить именно такой Шад Тчуп Линг и именно так жить там ?
> В то время такое не документировалось, русских запрещено было учить. А стремление передать русским буддизм было, и передавали и учили, и очень сильна была идея именно русского буддизма, исконного с российскими корнями от своих же сограждан от бурятских Лам, а не через иностранных учителей.
> С этим что делать прикажите ?


Если бы да кабы (с)
Мне трудно судить о традициях разных буддийских школ. Потому, в предыдущих постах задал вопрос товарищам из тибетских школ. Но этот форум не обладает какой-то официальной релевантностью, чтоб выяснить легитимность заявлений Санникова. У всех традиционных буддийских линий есть (насколько я знаю) способ подтверждать полномочия учителей чтоб не было сомнений. По этому, не надо придумывать если\может быть\вдруг\допустим.  Тайные встречи, о которых никто не знал, с устными наставлениями, обычно оказываются просто выдумками)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Если бы да кабы (с)
> Мне трудно судить о традициях разных буддийских школ. Потому, в предыдущих постах задал вопрос товарищам из тибетских школ. Но этот форум не обладает какой-то официальной релевантностью, чтоб выяснить легитимность заявлений Санникова. У всех традиционных буддийских линий есть (насколько я знаю) способ подтверждать полномочия учителей чтоб не было сомнений. По этому, не надо придумывать если\может быть\вдруг\допустим.  Тайные встречи, о которых никто не знал, с устными наставлениями, обычно оказываются просто выдумками)


На данный момент в этой теме отписался лишь один человек хоть немного сведущий в той ситуации того места и времени, а именно уважаемый Сергей Хос.
Остальные в лучшем случае в конце восьмидесятых-начале девяностых лишь слышали о Иволгинском Дацане, а то и вовсе даже и о буддизме ещё не помышляли.

----------


## Монферран

> *20 лет в тайге: Как в Бурятии живут буддисты-отшельники*
> 
> Буддисты Ирина Васильева и Дмитрий Рыбалко рассказали в эфире радио «Эхо Москвы» в Улан-Удэ как живут почти два десятка лет вдали от людей – в лесах Хоринского и Кижингинского районов Бурятии.
> 
> По словам Дмитрия Рыбалко, они переехали в местность Потай-Горхон в 2000 году. Поселились близ разрушенной фермы в палатке. Ирина Васильева рассказала, что первые семь лет они жили без воды – использовали снег и дождь, а некоторое время там пробегал ручей.
> 
> В последующем им удалось построить маленький, пять на четыре, дом. Потом они его расширили в два раза, сделали прируб и веранду. Потом начали обрастать различными постройками – часть перевезли из Усть-Орота (село в Кижингинском районе – ред.), а часть строили на месте. И всё это не срубив ни одного живого дерева.
> 
> Через семь лет им удалось расчистить одну заваленную мусором скважину и обжиться огородом. К слову, помимо привычных культурных растений, отшельники выращивают на земле лекарственные растения. А часть урожая картофеля в 140 мешков продают или обменивают на что-то.
> ...



В прежних публикациях о кижингинских буддистах-отшельниках фигурировали Ирина Лаврова и Дмитрий Рыбалко. Теперь - Ирина Васильева. Что бы это значило?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5rN2JDQ454

----------


## Осетров

В последние дни Евраз активизировался. Сначала Евразовская охрана перекрыла дорогу на гору Качканар для туристов и паломников. Потом в СМИ появляется заметка " Буддисты грозят остановить работу крупного уральского предприятия ", где говорится, что ступы сносить вроде бы не планируют, а только общину хотят переселить куда подальше. В любом случае ступы окажутся в зоне взрывных работ. Какие последствия может повлечь разрушение ступ?

----------


## Шавырин

> В последние дни Евраз активизировался. Сначала Евразовская охрана перекрыла дорогу на гору Качканар для туристов и паломников. Потом в СМИ появляется заметка " Буддисты грозят остановить работу крупного уральского предприятия ", где говорится, что ступы сносить вроде бы не планируют, а только общину хотят переселить куда подальше. В любом случае ступы окажутся в зоне взрывных работ.


"Dura lex sed lex" (с)




> Какие последствия может повлечь разрушение ступ?


Для кого ?

----------


## Осетров

> Для кого ?


В первую очередь для разрушающих

----------


## Осетров

Чтоб сохранить хронологию, стоило бы, наверное, упомянуть, что две недели назад через газету "Новости Евраза" (от 16.05.2019), металлурги заявили, что приступают к разработке Собственно-Качканарского месторождения. И им мешает некая группа людей, засевшая на горе Качканар.

----------


## Шавырин

> В первую очередь для разрушающих


Насколько я понял, из Вашей ссылки, разрушение ступ на данном этапе  не планируется

----------


## Фил

> Насколько я понял, из Вашей ссылки, разрушение ступ на данном этапе  не планируется


На "данном" - нет, а на "следующих" - хз  :Smilie:

----------


## Осетров

> Насколько я понял, из Вашей ссылки, разрушение ступ на данном этапе  не планируется


Если бы разработка склона горы не угрожала обрушением, незачем было бы эвакуировать общину.

----------


## Шавырин

> Если бы разработка склона горы не угрожала обрушением, незачем было бы эвакуировать общину.


Т.е, Вы думаете, что это эвакуация ?

----------


## Осетров

две недели назад в монастырь приходил пристав с решением суда, где предписано снести "хозяйственные постройки" (ступы). так что разговоры о том, что карьер не заденет вершину горы - это бла-бла-бла. 
Шедруб Линг предлагает уменьшить проектируемый карьер на 5-10% и сохранить монастырь. Евраз стоит на своем, и они это еще раз подтвердили 26 июня на встрече в администрации губернатора Свердловской области.

----------


## Шавырин

"— Мы сегодня или закрываем комбинат, или даем жить 10 буддистам, — описывает ситуацию председатель профсоюза. — Никто внимания не обратил, когда он заселился там один. Ну ладно, ну живет какой-то бомж. А потом — опаньки! — там, оказывается, храм, буддисты, черт его знает что — и на всю Россию вынесли проблему. Я не против таких ребят, я иногда их в тайге встречаю: живут они скитами своими, никому не мешают. Но здесь интересы города!"

https://www.novayagazeta.ru/articles...arskaya-mechta

----------


## Шавырин

@*Осетров* , почему *монастырь* "Шедруб линг" ?

----------


## Шавырин

> Шедруб Линг предлагает уменьшить проектируемый карьер на 5-10% и сохранить монастырь.


Вот это гениальное решение .

И "монастырь" имярек (на момент времени)

Будет выглядеть примерно так ...

 

*** 

За идею ландшафтного дизайна ожидаю гешефта , хотя понимаю что зря  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Ч

Посмотрел видео на сайте монастыря. А почему лама Санье Тензин Докшит в интервью у печки курит? Причем не одну сигарету за это интервью. 

Разве можно? Зачем портить свое здоровье, зачем курить? ИМХО, курение - это страсть, а на духовном пути страсти надо искоренять. Он же лама.
В православии, например, так и говорят: "Курящий кадит своими устами дьяволу", курево называют "Ладаном дьявола", а курящему запрещают Причастие (а это самое страшное для верующего, т.к. отлучает его от Церкви как от единого организма, от поля заслуг, по-буддийскому)). В буддизме разве можно?

----------


## Фил

> Посмотрел видео на сайте монастыря. А почему лама Санье Тензин Докшит в интервью у печки курит? Причем не одну сигарету за это интервью. 
> 
> Разве можно? Зачем портить свое здоровье, зачем курить? ИМХО, курение - это страсть, а на духовном пути страсти надо искоренять. Он же лама.
> В православии, например, так и говорят: "Курящий кадит своими устами дьяволу", курево называют "Ладаном дьявола", а курящему запрещают Причастие (а это самое страшное для верующего, т.к. отлучает его от Церкви как от единого организма, от поля заслуг, по-буддийскому)). В буддизме разве можно?


У него свой буддизм.
А что за видео?

----------

Вольдемар (10.07.2019)

----------


## Денис Ч

> У него свой буддизм.
> А что за видео?


Вот это:
https://www.shedrub-ling.ru/galereya...n-dokshit.html

Про курение и буддизм есть в терма:

https://vk.com/topic-4639285_27779316

----------


## Фил

> Вот это:
> https://www.shedrub-ling.ru/galereya...n-dokshit.html
> 
> Про курение и буддизм есть в терма:
> 
> https://vk.com/topic-4639285_27779316


Чего то не открывается видео, надо в контакте авторизовываться.
Ну а что Вас удивляет?
Жизнь многогранна.....
Один курит, другой бухает, третий по бабам, четвертый квартиры отжимает - и все типА буддисты.

----------


## Денис Ч

> Чего то не открывается видео, надо в контакте авторизовываться.


Видео по первой ссылке. По второй (ВКонтакте) буддисты, ссылаясь на терма, пишут о вреде курения.

Вот, нашел на ютубе вторую часть интервью (там уже вторая сигарета):








> Один курит, другой бухает, третий по бабам, четвертый квартиры отжимает - и все типА буддисты.


Старая русская поговорка (часто применяю к себе): "В руках чётки, а в голове тётки".

----------

Фил (10.07.2019)

----------


## Shus

- Всё дело в том, что в ихней статье все люди как-то разделяются на «обыкновенных» и «необыкновенных». Обыкновенные должны жить в послушании и не имеют права переступать закона, потому что они, видите ли, обыкновенные. А необыкновенные имеют право делать всякие преступления и всячески преступать закон, собственно потому, что они необыкновенные. Так у вас, кажется, если только не ошибаюсь? 
-Я просто-запросто намекнул, что «необыкновенный» человек имеет право… то есть не официальное право, а сам имеет право разрешить своей совести перешагнуть… через иные препятствия, и единственно в том только случае, если исполнение его идеи (иногда спасительной, может быть, для всего человечества) того потребует.  (с) ФМД

----------

Антончик (10.07.2019), Фил (10.07.2019)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Денис Ч (10.07.2019), Фил (10.07.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Вот, нашел на ютубе вторую часть интервью (там уже вторая сигарета):


 Сигариллка, похоже, "капитан блэк"  :Smilie: 
Ну он там еще в конце какие то антисемитские шуточки шутит  :Smilie: 

Можно сказать, что евраз и Санников нашли друг-друга.

----------

Антончик (10.07.2019), Денис Ч (10.07.2019)

----------


## Денис Ч

> video


Спокойный такой лама. Даже как-то уважительно.

----------


## Фил

> Спокойный такой лама. Даже как-то уважительно.


Скажем так, он лама-имени-самого-себя использующий буддийскую атрибутику.
Хорошо это или фу-фу-фу каждый сам решить может.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Посмотрел видео на сайте монастыря. А почему лама Санье Тензин Докшит в интервью у печки курит? Причем не одну сигарету за это интервью. 
> 
> Разве можно? Зачем портить свое здоровье, зачем курить? ИМХО, курение - это страсть, а на духовном пути страсти надо искоренять. Он же лама.
> В православии, например, так и говорят: "Курящий кадит своими устами дьяволу", курево называют "Ладаном дьявола", а курящему запрещают Причастие (а это самое страшное для верующего, т.к. отлучает его от Церкви как от единого организма, от поля заслуг, по-буддийскому)). В буддизме разве можно?


В прошлом веке(в двадцатом) немало  буддийский наставников курили, в разных традиционных странах.
Это сейчас мода на не курение. 

Как разговор на эту тему заходит, вспоминаю как то просмотренную старую видеозапись: один из первых всекитайских съездов мастеров ущу и цигун - дымящие сигареты и папиросы не выпускали из зубов не только сидящие в актовом зале мастера по-проще, но и именитые мастера в президиуме.
Аа потом уже, когда их ученики или ученики их учеников начали обучать на западе, то пошли разговоры о не совместимости и акцент на здоровом образе жизни.  Хотя например китайские мастера не гоняющиеся за популярностью среди западных людей - и сейчас дымят, как паровозы, прямо в перерывах между подходами упражнений.

Разное время, разные общества, ..., разные акценты и приоритеты, ..., разная мода.

----------

Денис Ч (10.07.2019)

----------


## Осетров

> Хорошо это или фу-фу-фу каждый сам решить может.


Допустим, он курит, шуточки "неправильные" шутит, или может мы еще какие-то изъяны найдем в его поведении. И что? На этом основании дружно оправдаем разрушение ступ?

----------

Фил (10.07.2019)

----------


## Alex

Дуджом Линпа курил. А Дуджом Ринпоче (его тулку то есть) всю жизнь страдал от тяжёлой астмы. Вот как бывает.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.07.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Допустим, он курит, шуточки "неправильные" шутит, или может мы еще какие-то изъяны найдем в его поведении. И что? На этом основании дружно оправдаем разрушение ступ?


Ситуация не прямоугольная, не черно/белая. Я не могу сказать, кто здесь прав. Ступа это тоже все таки кусок бетона, были б деньги можно новых наделать ещё лучше.

Санников мне симпатичен именно этим противостоянием бездушному чудовищу корпорации. Евраз просто подавился, а денег дать видимо понятия не позволяют.

Санников это наш Химейер.

А Евраз вместо того чтобы проблему решать ещё рабочих на него натравить пытается, типА он градообразующее предприятие остановил.

Так или иначе, я на стороне Санникова!

----------

Осетров (11.07.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> В прошлом веке(в двадцатом) немало  буддийский наставников курили, в разных традиционных странах.
> Это сейчас мода на не курение. 
> 
> Как разговор на эту тему заходит, вспоминаю как то просмотренную старую видеозапись: один из первых всекитайских съездов мастеров ущу и цигун - дымящие сигареты и папиросы не выпускали из зубов не только сидящие в актовом зале мастера по-проще, но и именитые мастера в президиуме.
> Аа потом уже, когда их ученики или ученики их учеников начали обучать на западе, то пошли разговоры о не совместимости и акцент на здоровом образе жизни.  Хотя например китайские мастера не гоняющиеся за популярностью среди западных людей - и сейчас дымят, как паровозы, прямо в перерывах между подходами упражнений.
> 
> Разное время, разные общества, ..., разные акценты и приоритеты, ..., разная мода.


Заурядная ложная экстраполяция (к примеру, каким боком некие мастера ушу и цигун -- к буддистам?) -- на пустом от фактов месте по сути.
Откуда, к примеру, инфа, будто "китайские мастера не гоняющиеся за популярностью среди западных людей - и сейчас дымят, как паровозы, прямо в перерывах между подходами упражнений"?

----------

